# ESP NAMM 2019 thread



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Guess what time it is? 



Featured today: the prototype of a new *LTD Deluxe EC-1001T/CTM in Silver Sunburst Satin finish*.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

I foresee Bill Kelliher having his sig painted the same


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

OliOliver said:


> I foresee Bill Kelliher having his sig painted the same



Im surprised he didn't do a silverburst in the first place.

Alex Skolnick said no?


----------



## StevenC

Come on ESP, make Javier's gold thing, you know you want to.


----------



## xzacx

Wow that’s a teardrop burst gone wrong. That looks like an Abbath burst.


----------



## Seabeast2000

xzacx said:


> Wow that’s a teardrop burst gone wrong. That looks like an Abbath burst.


He should renew his gym membership.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

My hype is maximum


----------



## ixlramp

Well 'woohoo'.

I was just thinking how we're approaching year end, and how next year's new guitars will almost all be the same old shapes and designs but in the latest combinations of top woods and colours, which strangely seems to excite people.
It's commercial trickery, the illusion of newness by endlessly switching around a few aspects of little significance. No real progression and extremely boring.


----------



## Mathemagician

How many non-wood space material based guitars are ever really commercially available to buy at any one time?

My predictions?

More maple goodness. Angel Vivaldi Charvel. Gus G releases is star with an ebony fretboard because it’s my prediction/wishlist and I can say whatever I want. 

Also people to start buying EMG’s again because the circle must be completed. 

And maybe a new Jackson signature model or two.

Going for line drives here, lol.


----------



## Zado

ixlramp said:


> Well 'woohoo'.
> 
> I was just thinking how we're approaching year end, and how next year's new guitars will almost all be the same old shapes and designs but in the latest combinations of top woods and colours, which strangely seems to excite people.
> It's commercial trickery, the illusion of newness by endlessly switching around a few aspects of little significance. No real progression and extremely boring.


Brutallly true, but I'm personally fine with old shapes, I mean, my whole GAS list is built around Strats, LPs, Flying Vs, Teles, 80's superstrats and not much else, and makes me feel so very sadly old.
That's also the reason why I feel so uncomfy with ESP new catalogs lately which is even sadder.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

I would buy that EC for sure, if its the T CTM it will be full thickness and likely still have a maple top.... and cmon silverburst. I could justify that for sure.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

That is a comically bad silverburst.


----------



## FitRocker33

Re-release the EII Eclipse 7 and offer a baritone option. Replace old EMG pickups with fishmans or 7 string black winters. Do eeeeet!


----------



## cardinal

Hoping for an Carpenter 8-string with a Floyd.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

I want more options with Black Winters, preferably seven strings with Black Winters as well.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

TBH I predict a lot of boring shit, same old same old. ESP needs something new and I'm not talking about sparkles and glitter.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> TBH I predict a lot of boring shit, same old same old. ESP needs something new and I'm not talking about sparkles and glitter.



I bet they will realse like 20 black guitars, 10 with meh flame tops, and a new KH probably in a new sparkle. SC608B in new color. No floyd on 8s. Maybe 1 fan fret


----------



## Hollowway

cardinal said:


> Hoping for an Carpenter 8-string with a Floyd.



That would be amazing! We should sell our cars, to prepare to hitch a ride on the flying pigs that will occur then, as well. 

I'm going with @r3tr0sp3ct1v3 's prediction. Enough new stuff to make me go to their website and page through it all, only to realize that I'm giving them my time, but not my money.

Hopefully Ibanez will have some new kickass models that I can't afford, but at least drool over. ESP has been disappointing me over the last few years. The only two things I found interesting were the Doris Yeh sig E-II bass (which I bought) and the Babymetal Arrow (which I can't afford).


----------



## Smoked Porter

MaxOfMetal said:


> That is a comically bad silverburst.


It really does look like dogshit, I dunno what's wrong with the way they've done it before.




Much better.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> ESP has been disappointing me over the last few years.



I couldn't agree more. They've had probably the best 7/8-string player roster for awhile now and seem to squander it. 

Don't get me wrong, they've released some cool stuff, but it's usually 600 series or below or released in such small numbers that actually getting something is a chore.


----------



## Vyn

MaxOfMetal said:


> I couldn't agree more. They've had probably the best 7/8-string player roster for awhile now and seem to squander it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they've released some cool stuff, but it's usually 600 series or below or released in such small numbers that actually getting something is a chore.



That seems to be the trend with a lot of manufacturers at the moment - low volume gouchè spec'd imports.


----------



## Zado

What do we exactly want?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> What do we exactly want?



Personally, I'd like to see MIJ signature models at the E-II level. 

Right now you either go for a cheaper MIK or MII model for around $1k or, if they even offer it, a Japanese CS version for $4k+. 

Give me something around $2k, that's a much more comfortable price point for me.


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> Personally, I'd like to see MIJ signature models at the E-II level.
> 
> Right now you either go for a cheaper MIK or MII model for around $1k or, if they even offer it, a Japanese CS version for $4k+.
> 
> Give me something around $2k, that's a much more comfortable price point for me.


Ok, but specs and shape wise?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> Ok, but specs and shape wise?



All ESP's cool stuff is signature models. 

I'd be much more interested in the Stef-T, Holt, Buz, Reyes and others if there was a solid, middle of the pack option. It would have been cool to have some of the now discontinued Whitechapel models, those were all very compelling guitars, they just were nothing special quality wise and a bear to even find unless you bought sight unseen. 

I understand why they don't release E-II variants, they don't want to cut into the high margin sales of the CS models.


----------



## Ikke

Zado said:


> What do we exactly want?





Zado said:


> Ok, but specs and shape wise?



And the most important question to ESP: Will you buy it?

Seems the general/usual answer here is, “No, I won’t/can’t buy it, but it’d be nice to see it.” Which obviously does nothing for ESP.

And I’m not any exception: I’d like to see the Horizon-FT in the Original Series, but I know that I wouldn’t even get it.


----------



## Zhysick

We want 45mm 7 string back. (with cockstock please)


----------



## StevenC

Ikke said:


> And the most important question to ESP: Will you buy it?
> 
> Seems the general/usual answer here is, “No, I won’t/can’t buy it, but it’d be nice to see it.” Which obviously does nothing for ESP.
> 
> And I’m not any exception: I’d like to see the Horizon-FT in the Original Series, but I know that I wouldn’t even get it.


I'll buy Javier's gold strat if they make a Japanese one.


----------



## jephjacques

TBH I don't give a shit about ESP's japanese stuff anymore, the USA custom shop is putting out some incredible stuff these days.


----------



## Fenceclimber

I'd love to see some new Phoenix guitars!


----------



## Ikke

I really appreciate ESP USA's push to be different from ESP Japan more so than anything else. As far as the USA designs, they seem to not be so different, aside from maybe some color choices.

As examples
USA M-II NTB = JP M-II CTM
USA M-III = JP The Mirage
USA Eclipse = JP EC/MA
etc.

I would be more interested in seeing a USA Original Series that's wholly different from anything Japan offers.


----------



## Mathemagician

Yeah I’m only interested in E-2 (Old US standard series) quality or better. So a million $750-899 models don’t catch my interest outside of say unique shapes - Ibanez Xiphos, Jackson star/warrior. I may not want to drop 2k on a once a week-ish guitar. 

But if we’re talking more traditional super Strat shapes? I don’t need more black or white imports, I already have an M2 and a Japanese Soloist.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Smoked Porter said:


> It really does look like dogshit, I dunno what's wrong with the way they've done it before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much better.



Just a guess as to why they went with the tear shape burst.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bring back the Eclipse I.


----------



## Smoked Porter

OliOliver said:


> Just a guess as to why they went with the tear shape burst.


Sure, maybe it's easy for them to use the same format as on the Kelliher EC model (which also looks like crap tbh), but it still looks way worse than even that (the Gibson).


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> Bring back the Eclipse I.


Good luck with that, we can never have awesome things


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> Good luck with that, we can never have awesome things



A lot has happened since they had to revise that model. They could probably bring it out now.


----------



## Hollowway

I know I’m in the 0.0000001% of the population that would want this, but I’d love it if ESP did more of their crazy Japanese stuff. As a huge Ultraman fan, and fan of all retro Japanese stuff like that, I would love to see more things like this:






https://espguitars.co.jp/tsuburaya/flying_seven/


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

As a guy who likes the weirder parts of the Japanese line, you are definitely in the 0.0000001% 

I agree with @MaxOfMetal, more E-II variants of some already cool models would be very nice to see. The fact that we got the Sugizo Horizon over here, as an E-II no less, is pretty cool. I'd like to see more of that.


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> A lot has happened since they had to revise that model. They could probably bring it out now.


My fear: do they *want*? 


Hollowway said:


> I know I’m in the 0.0000001% of the population that would want this, but I’d love it if ESP did more of their crazy Japanese stuff. As a huge Ultraman fan, and fan of all retro Japanese stuff like that, I would love to see more things like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://espguitars.co.jp/tsuburaya/flying_seven/


There's a part of me wanting one too, but I guess that's the BBQ lover part.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

I tip my hat to ESP to their recent LTD line from this past NAMM (I think) they released a bunch of new colours in the 1000-Deluxe Series (Green, Blue, Purple...) with different pickup options (Duncans and some Fishman options--not just the typical EMG's) and bridge options (hipshot and a few evertunes). 

I would like to see them expand the E-II line further though, and start pushing it more in North America. This year they released a handful of new E-II's which were awesome--I'd like to see more!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I would do terrible things for the galneryus star. I swear if they made these available outside Japan I'd buy em


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> My fear: do they *want*?



They still make them for the home market on occasion.


----------



## A-Branger

Hollowway said:


> Hopefully Ibanez will have some new kickass models that I can't afford,


but the only color/finish that you would like it would be for Europe only


----------



## SamSam

KnightBrolaire said:


> I would do terrible things for the galneryus star. I swear if they made these available outside Japan I'd buy em



Book a trip to Japan and enjoy, I bought my white one second hand for less than half of what they go for on eBay


----------



## angl2k

I hope they will release an E-II multiscale or an E-II headless guitar but I don't know if the LTD multiscale sold very well at all.

Or maybe an E-II Horizon in purple or red sparkle that'll be awesome


----------



## cardinal

angl2k said:


> I hope they will release an E-II multiscale or an E-II headless guitar but I don't know if the LTD multiscale sold very well at all.
> 
> Or maybe an E-II Horizon in purple or red sparkle that'll be awesome



It’s so hard to please everyone. Case in point: I love everything about those 1007/1008MS except that they’re multiscale! I certainly would have bought a straight-scale 1008 with those specs but just don’t want the fanned frets. I dunno why ESP/EII/LTD has been so reluctant to make just normal 7/8 string versions of their famous M-II.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

angl2k said:


> I hope they will release an E-II multiscale or an E-II headless guitar but I don't know if the LTD multiscale sold very well at all.
> 
> Or maybe an E-II Horizon in purple or red sparkle that'll be awesome


it'd be cool if they just did more sparkles in general.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> It’s so hard to please everyone. Case in point: I love everything about those 1007/1008MS except that they’re multiscale! I certainly would have bought a straight-scale 1008 with those specs but just don’t want the fanned frets. I dunno why ESP/EII/LTD has been so reluctant to make just normal 7/8 string versions of their famous M-II.



For real. My M-II models were my favorite ESP guitars. Nothing fancy, just great workhorse guitars you could play all day.


----------



## Aso

MaxOfMetal said:


> Right now you either go for a cheaper MIK or MII model for around $1k or, if they even offer it, a Japanese CS version for $4k+.


My CS ESP is supposed to be here this week and I wish it was only 4k for a simply specc'd NV. Seems like they start 50% higher than that .

What I want to see is a NV with a Floyd in the E-II line but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Aso said:


> My CS ESP is supposed to be here this week and I wish it was only 4k for a simply specc'd NV. Seems like they start 50% higher than that .
> 
> What I want to see is a NV with a Floyd in the E-II line but I won't hold my breath.



I was talking about the "production" CS stuff like the STEF B8 or GH EC.


----------



## Aso

MaxOfMetal said:


> I was talking about the "production" CS stuff like the STEF B8 or GH EC.


That makes sense. Those are still pricey from what I see. Really want a Hanneman but they are always listed for 5-6k


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Aso said:


> That makes sense. Those are still pricey from what I see. Really want a Hanneman but they are always listed for 5-6k



Yeah, that's what I'm saying. It would be awesome to have an E-II variant for about half the price.


----------



## Womb raider

Aso said:


> That makes sense. Those are still pricey from what I see. Really want a Hanneman but they are always listed for 5-6k


You can definitely do better than MAP depending on dealer. I've seen an Adler model which is probably the most expensive Signature right now, quoted in the upper 4k range not that that is "cheap" by any means.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

cardinal said:


> It’s so hard to please everyone. Case in point: I love everything about those 1007/1008MS except that they’re multiscale! I certainly would have bought a straight-scale 1008 with those specs but just don’t want the fanned frets. I dunno why ESP/EII/LTD has been so reluctant to make just normal 7/8 string versions of their famous M-II.



Not a typical M-II in terms of specs, I admit:

https://www.espguitars.com/products...-hipshot?category_id=1963528-m-series-guitars


----------



## cardinal

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Not a typical M-II in terms of specs, I admit:
> 
> https://www.espguitars.com/products...-hipshot?category_id=1963528-m-series-guitars



Yeah, and I think that was a long time coming and a step in the right direction. Personally not my thing because of the bridge (MII needs a Floyd, come on man) and the top, but I see why others like it. 

I think they’d easily be able to dive sales by just switching things up. One year have those specs. Another year have a different bridge and finish. Next year maybe a different finger board or scale, etc. No need to reinvent the wheel or offer outlandish things or have an immense catalog from year to year. Just know that there are a variety of specs people would choose and spread the love over the years.


----------



## icipher

Hopefully ESP starts putting stainless frets on their higher end LTD guitars and ESP's. They're pretty late to that party. I won't buy a guitar over $1k without SS frets.


----------



## Masoo2

more weird Japanese sigs

bring back NVs in multiple price points

more sparkles


----------



## Zado

Masoo2 said:


> more sparkles


^


----------



## Flappydoodle

7 string E-II Horizon with a TOM bridge. Maybe a slightly longer scale length.

I fucking love the E-II range. Good prices. Great quality. And they always sound good.


----------



## Albake21

Masoo2 said:


> more weird Japanese sigs
> 
> bring back NVs in multiple price points
> 
> more sparkles


----------



## gunshow86de

Dear ESP, make an SC607-B in this color plox & ty.


----------



## feraledge

They did make an E-II M-II 7, but I haven't seen more than a few. Could use a reverse headstock and maple board for sure. I'm not sure why they didn't push it harder.




Best of the bunch (IMO). Ebony board/no pickguard is a bolt on neck, but it's painted. This one is not and it's got a Nazgul/Sentient set. Saw even less of these new, but there are used ones floating around:
MR7





Instead opted for the Elias sig, which has similar specs, but soapbar mounts, sig inlays and that awful pickguard.


----------



## Albake21

feraledge said:


> They did make an E-II M-II 7, but I haven't seen more than a few. Could use a reverse headstock and maple board for sure. I'm not sure why they didn't push it harder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of the bunch (IMO). Ebony board/no pickguard is a bolt on neck, but it's painted. This one is not and it's got a Nazgul/Sentient set. Saw even less of these new, but there are used ones floating around:
> MR7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead opted for the Elias sig, which has similar specs, but soapbar mounts, sig inlays and that awful pickguard.


Damn that MR7 is so sick!


----------



## Zado

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bo9jXSqB-7c/

Huhuhuhuhuhuuhuhuhuhuhuuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh


----------



## cardinal

feraledge said:


> They did make an E-II M-II 7, but I haven't seen more than a few. Could use a reverse headstock and maple board for sure. I'm not sure why they didn't push it harder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of the bunch (IMO). Ebony board/no pickguard is a bolt on neck, but it's painted. This one is not and it's got a Nazgul/Sentient set. Saw even less of these new, but there are used ones floating around:
> MR7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead opted for the Elias sig, which has similar specs, but soapbar mounts, sig inlays and that awful pickguard.


 Oops, I totally forgot about those. Both of those were great. I was close to getting them when it seems like they went on close-out but I think I got distracted by some other shiny object.

I've been sooooo close to importing one of those Ohmura sigs. There's now a cheaper Edwards variant as well (no scalloped board, cheaper trem), but I went with my Brian Howard Strat instead.


----------



## Masoo2

feraledge said:


> They did make an E-II M-II 7, but I haven't seen more than a few. Could use a reverse headstock and maple board for sure. I'm not sure why they didn't push it harder.


Honestly not sure why either, the non-pickguard version looks absolutely sick. I think the only artist I've seen with one was from Crystal Lake?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bo9jXSqB-7c/
> 
> Huhuhuhuhuhuuhuhuhuhuhuuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh



I believe that's already an existing model, but with Babymetal being as huge as they are, maybe it'll mean that it finally gets a worldwide release.


----------



## gunshow86de

There's an Edwards version too.


----------



## cardinal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I believe that's already an existing model, but with Babymetal being as huge as they are, maybe it'll mean that it finally gets a worldwide release.



It's been around for a while but is very expensive (I think over $5,000 USD). The specs are upscale: partially scalloped board and what looks like an entirely custom trem, so the price is in line with other ESP (Japan) signatures. The Edwards is around $2,000 USD and lacks the scalloped board and the fancy trem (it uses a more common Korean-made trem with a dinky zink block). But presumably it's a nice guitar too. Would love to see either offered regularly in the States. Because of the rosewood board, personally importing either into the US is a bit of a question mark.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Sucks Ohmura didn't spec that one with a maple board like his (gorgeous!) gold Snapper. The 7s are only half-depth scalloped from frets 9-22, IIRC. His 6s are the entire board. The trem is the ESP Flicker-III, their in house non-locking trem. They've used it on all the original and exhibition models. I've never had the opportunity to try one but I've heard good things - better than a 510 I wonder?


----------



## noise in my mind

ESP, LTD, Edwards, E-II....I am waiting for another name add on.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

noise in my mind said:


> ESP, LTD, Edwards, E-II....I am waiting for another name add on.



Grassroots and Navigator.


----------



## Ikke

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Grassroots and Navigator.



Beat me by two seconds!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ikke said:


> Beat me by two seconds!





It's funny how everyone's complaining about the multiple names like it's a new thing. Japan's been dealing with it for decades.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

noise in my mind said:


> ESP, LTD, Edwards, E-II....I am waiting for another name add on.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Grassroots and Navigator.



Don't forget Killer either.


----------



## Ikke

MaxOfMetal said:


> Don't forget Killer either.



Killer is more like an ESP affiliate and not ESP made as far as I know. But if we're adding those in...Seymour Duncan, Schecter, Takamine.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> Don't forget Killer either.



I debated on including Killer, but someone told me that ESP doesn't really build for them anymore.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Ikke said:


> Killer is more like an ESP affiliate and not ESP made as far as I know. But if we're adding those in...Seymour Duncan, Schecter, Takamine.



My mistake, I just remember DCGL getting some in some years ago and saying they were built by ESP.

I looked around and I guess some still are built and sold by ESP, but they don't have ownership.


----------



## Ikke

MaxOfMetal said:


> My mistake, I just remember DCGL getting some in some years ago and saying they were built by ESP.
> 
> I looked around and I guess some still are built and sold by ESP, but they don't have ownership.



You might be totally right. I really didn't/don't know. I've always thought they were affiliates. But, you learn something new everyday. 

Those guitars have always been way too much (out there) for me, so I've not paid any attention.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm guessing Akira owned the brand and asked ESP to built for him since he had a really close relationship with them.

I'm also guessing ESP still makes the cream-of-the-crop guitars. Someone else makes the cheaper models, though. I can't for the life of me remember, though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm guessing Akira owned the brand and asked ESP to built for him since he had a really close relationship with them.
> 
> I'm also guessing ESP still makes the cream-of-the-crop guitars. Someone else makes the cheaper models, though. I can't for the life of me remember, though.



I had read it was the other way around these days. With the Japanese ones being made by someone and ESP handling the import stuff. The info could be out of date though.


----------



## Ikke

Oh okke. Very interesting.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Sorry for pulling this off topic.

Any leaks of E-II stuff yet?


----------



## Ikke

Knowledge is power! And nope not from anything I've seen. I've checked to see if there is any Gakki Fair info as well, but haven't found any.


----------



## cardinal

One of my huge guitar regrets is not importing a Killer Prime 7 when they were making them. Man that was a cool guitar.


----------



## Hollowway

cardinal said:


> One of my huge guitar regrets is not importing a Killer Prime 7 when they were making them. Man that was a cool guitar.


----------



## Hollowway

gunshow86de said:


> There's an Edwards version too.



Holy shit, I didn't realize there was an Edwards version! I've loved that guitar for quite a while, but no way I can rationalize paying what it costs. But I could easily swing a used Edwards. And I'll be honest - I only want it for the pink sparkle finish.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

cardinal said:


> One of my huge guitar regrets is not importing a Killer Prime 7 when they were making them. Man that was a cool guitar.








Looks tasty in a pointy kind of way. What's up with the area just behind the neck pickup?


----------



## feraledge

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Looks tasty in a pointy kind of way. What's up with the area just behind the neck pickup?


It’s a sticker that says “if you can read this, the spiked gauntlet fell off”


----------



## cardinal

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Looks tasty in a pointy kind of way. What's up with the area just behind the neck pickup?



IIRC, it’s part of the neck. It’s a bolt on that extends really far into the body. They just route a channel for the neck pickup into the neck itself and stain the bit that extends past the pickup.


----------



## dirtool




----------



## MaxOfMetal

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Looks tasty in a pointy kind of way. What's up with the area just behind the neck pickup?



I actually like that a lot, headstock gives me some heartburn though, but it reminds me of the cool Stars from the 90's.


----------



## Zado

dirtool said:


>


...and we're back at the "they should bring back the Eclipse I shape"


----------



## Womb raider

Forget the Eclipse 1, bring back the MX


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Womb raider said:


> Forget the Eclipse 1, bring back the MX



Both?


----------



## Womb raider

MaxOfMetal said:


> Both?


Fair enough


----------



## cardinal

https://www.instagram.com/p/BosICprAYVE/?hl=en&taken-by=espguitars

No idea how to link to instagram, but there's a pic on the ESP instagram of Steffen Kummerer with a white E-II M-II 7-string with a Floyd. That thing looks pretty neat. Wonder if that's going into production; it would seem odd to have a custom built, one-off guitar labeled E-II.

EDIT: actually, I see that ESP Japan still lists the E-II M Seven as available, I think, so it easily could be just a one-off paint job.


----------



## Andromalia

Womb raider said:


> Forget the Eclipse 1, bring back the MX



CS still manufactures them to this day. You can get those from an intermediary in Japan, at some point Meestursparkle had a few new ones, I haven't looked at his page for months though.


----------



## Mathemagician

Hollowway said:


>



I want that super loud red and white one so bad. No matter HOW “American appropriating Japanese symbols” it may make me look, lmao. ‘Dat maple. 

That thing looks so fun. I am a sucker for loud stuff like that.


----------



## couverdure

This might sound silly, but it would be nice if ESP brought over the Bang Dream models outside of Japan now that the game's English version has been out worldwide for half a year now, and the bands Poppin'Party and Roselia are playing some shows overseas. There's a potential market of worldwide fans who want to own the same guitars the characters play.









The only problem is that they all use rosewood, except for the ESP Original Sayo M-II, since it has ebony, which makes it the only model that's possible to import without extra taxes.


----------



## Avedas

https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop321/DS04889414/

This thing's dirt cheap. Damn...

https://www.digimart.net/cat1/shop4944/DS04826934/

Not overly expensive but I don't see any used ones around at the moment.


----------



## Womb raider

Andromalia said:


> CS still manufactures them to this day. You can get those from an intermediary in Japan, at some point Meestursparkle had a few new ones, I haven't looked at his page for months though.


True, but it's not an easy task and the markup can be ridiculous. And don't get me started on those shady second hand sellers on Ebay who copy someone else's MX listing and jack up the price. 
I say this as someone who's tried to procure an MX numerous times, but in the end I couldn't justify the obscene markup. Prices for new/used are in gouging territory.
I thought Meetursparkle was no longer doing the middle man thing, but that could have been someone else.


----------



## Kaura

I've been warming up to ESPs lately but I can't stand the abundance of reversed headstocks. I have an old LTD M400 and everytime I look at it, I just want to snap off the headstock. 

Although/therefore, if I ever were to get another ESP/LTD, I would get one with the cockstock or with the traditional strat headstock.

Edit: Also, BRING BACK THE ANIME GUITARS.


----------



## narad

Womb raider said:


> True, but it's not an easy task and the markup can be ridiculous. And don't get me started on those shady second hand sellers on Ebay who copy someone else's MX listing and jack up the price.
> I say this as someone who's tried to procure an MX numerous times, but in the end I couldn't justify the obscene markup. Prices for new/used are in gouging territory.
> I thought Meetursparkle was no longer doing the middle man thing, but that could have been someone else.



Those are a group of independent shittier versions of Meestersparkle, that don't actually own the guitars, but copy dealer listings from off-ebay, throw it on the bay and list international shipping. If you buy it, they have to run to the store and buy it from them so they can ship to you. Their markups are all pretty obscene because they get 0 money from the sale of the instrument. 

But if you see something there, go search digimart and 90% of the time you'll find it. It's not Meestursparkle era anymore -- just about all the shops will respond to english inquiry and ship overseas.


----------



## Womb raider

narad said:


> Those are a group of independent shittier versions of Meestersparkle, that don't actually own the guitars, but copy dealer listings from off-ebay, throw it on the bay and list international shipping. If you buy it, they have to run to the store and buy it from them so they can ship to you. Their markups are all pretty obscene because they get 0 money from the sale of the instrument.
> 
> But if you see something there, go search digimart and 90% of the time you'll find it. It's not Meestursparkle era anymore -- just about all the shops will respond to english inquiry and ship overseas.


Yea, those guys can go F themselves. 
I have searched digimart/big boss/yahoo japan auctions trying to source MX250s that were relisted on Ebay, but either the price was still too high or the condition just wasn't up to par. I admit, I'm pretty picky, so this is why I'd rather just place a custom order myself for a brand new one specced to my liking. One can only wish.


----------



## narad

Womb raider said:


> Yea, those guys can go F themselves.
> I have searched digimart/big boss/yahoo japan auctions trying to source MX250s that were relisted on Ebay, but either the price was still too high or the condition just wasn't up to par. I admit, I'm pretty picky, so this is why I'd rather just place a custom order myself for a brand new one specced to my liking. One can only wish.



Ah, well I know @zimbloth was chatting with some guys here about custom order MXs, maybe he has some more info. Like best base price for a custom order that I was pushing was still like $5k though.


----------



## Womb raider

narad said:


> Ah, well I know @zimbloth was chatting with some guys here about custom order MXs, maybe he has some more info. Like best base price for a custom order that I was pushing was still like $5k though.


Sounds about right. Rather that than the $3-4k+ for the beat up one being shipped in a gig bag.
Now that we're totally off topic, I see that you are in Japan how is the custom ordering process there? Do you have to go through a dealer like the States or can you just walk into Tokyo shop and place the order? Don't worry, I won't ask you to order me an MX lol.


----------



## narad

Womb raider said:


> Sounds about right. Rather that than the $3-4k+ for the beat up one being shipped in a gig bag.
> Now that we're totally off topic, I see that you are in Japan how is the custom ordering process there? Do you have to go through a dealer like the States or can you just walk into Tokyo shop and place the order? Don't worry, I won't ask you to order me an MX lol.



You can just walk right into the shop, spec it out, pick the woods out in person right there, etc. ESP owns the Big Boss shop and the lines between shop/dealer/luthier is very blurred. It's a bit like going to the PRS shop and speccing out your private stock.


----------



## Mathemagician

Kaura said:


> I've been warming up to ESPs lately but I can't stand the abundance of reversed headstocks. I have an old LTD M400 and everytime I look at it, I just want to snap off the headstock.
> 
> Although/therefore, if I ever were to get another ESP/LTD, I would get one with the cockstock or with the traditional strat headstock.
> 
> Edit: Also, BRING BACK THE ANIME GUITARS.



Aside front the part about traditional and cockstocks beingn good, everything about this post is the devil. Fight me.


----------



## Andromalia

Any guitar with ESP on the headstock is 5K+ nowadays. Those MXes aren't actually more expensive than their other K models. Not all sell well though, I got an Original Ultra Tone in january 2017 for 1999€ new from a shop because it didn't sell at 5K5.
And I think I didn't even do an NGD post for it. I should correct that some day.


----------



## narad

Andromalia said:


> Any guitar with ESP on the headstock is 5K+ nowadays.



Eh, that's not really true though. I can walk into a shop and grab a bunch of original series things new for like $3.8-4.5k. And I was pretty Conservative before: seemed like most base prices were higher and then you add to it for everything, so the two things I specced out were in the $6-7k range. There's really a price point difference between the two brands.


----------



## Andromalia

Your 3K8+VAT get to 5K pretty fast. ^^
I sure enjoyed the time I spent there in the 90es but I was unbfortunately poor back then. Or, more accurately, I was saving to buy a flat when I went back to Paris. (I worked in the Nichi Futsu Gakkuin restaurant in lidabashi) I did spend some time drooling in ochanomizu though. Maybe I'll go back there someday but there are few opportunities for a man of my age and occupation to go there. I'm not 20 looking for adventure any longer.


----------



## narad

Andromalia said:


> Your 3K8+VAT get to 5K pretty fast. ^^



Sure, but then hit that VAT onto everything I said about the custom prices too. I don't know how anyone in the UK ever buys a guitar, similar for the EU if you guys also have that 20% rate.



Andromalia said:


> I sure enjoyed the time I spent there in the 90es but I was unbfortunately poor back then. Or, more accurately, I was saving to buy a flat when I went back to Paris. (I worked in the Nichi Futsu Gakkuin restaurant in lidabashi) I did spend some time drooling in ochanomizu though. Maybe I'll go back there someday but there are few opportunities for a man of my age and occupation to go there. I'm not 20 looking for adventure any longer.



Ah, that would have been awesome. I appreciate that over the past 5 years I've watched Google Maps go from basically worthless to just about equally as good with other places, and I can do my day-to-day without too much language trouble, but I'd love to have been around in the 90s before vloggers and everything and been able to explore/discover without already sort of knowing what I'm going to find. And before Akihabara was 50% tourist on weekends.

At aaany rate, yea, for now I'm living in ochanomizu so always popping in, checking prices, etc.


----------



## sunnyd88

It'll never happen, but they need to stop this E-II BS, bring back ESP Standard Series, stop with this gloss black and gloss necks on everything nonsense, and give us more colors for the Horizon III along with a reversed headstock  And maybe don't move all the higher end LTD production to Indonesia while not passing any of the savings to the customer.


----------



## Andromalia

> Ah, that would have been awesome


The funny thing is, when I give advice to people going to Japan, they tell me "we have google and smartphones now". With a silent and unsaid "grandpa" or something being thought very loudly 



> And before Akihabara was 50% tourist on weekends.



Well, it was... nothing special, really, except that you had a lot of shops together, and of course a lot of domestic market only models. Most of the street area was taken by console demo stations, it still was a tech place and not so much an otaku haven. I went there to purchase Laserdiscs but that's all the otaku stuff I saw there then. Rest was all hardware. (Walkmans cameras and individual electronic pieces in the sheds nearest the station)

Will stop the OT now but I'm really nostalgic of that time.


----------



## Avedas

I gotta go visit ESP Craft House and Museum in Shibuya sometime.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I'd like to see an Original / E-II series Potbelly with some more modern orientated specs.









Mix those up and I think we'd have a winner! It's a shame they don't promote it in the same capacity as the Mystique / Amorous and FRX with the Exhibition series. Along with the Formula I think this is one of their most underrated designs.


----------



## gunshow86de

Add another to the 'never gonna happen' wish list.... this with 7 strings......


----------



## cardinal

^ if you can live with 8, the JR-608 isn’t far off. 

I just wish LTD didn’t use double truss rods for their 8s. I’m just not a fan of that design. Would much rather see some reinforcement to maintain a straight neck rather that twisting on two rods. I guess the two rods is cheaper.


----------



## sunnyd88

cardinal said:


> ^ if you can live with 8, the JR-608 isn’t far off.
> 
> I just wish LTD didn’t use double truss rods for their 8s. I’m just not a fan of that design. Would much rather see some reinforcement to maintain a straight neck rather that twisting on two rods. I guess the two rods is cheaper.


I wish ESP LTD would make a 6 string version of Javier's guitar. The specs are all pretty much perfect: beautiful natural satin back showing off that amazing walnut/maple/padouk neck through, hipshot bridge, graphtech nut, only problem is that it's a damn 8 string.


----------



## misingonestring

Man if they come out with that 7 string horizon iii I might not ever need another guitar.


----------



## khanate7

This one isnt bad though....


----------



## Albake21

I've only just heard of Edwards from this thread, what's the quality like? Also I'm guessing they are a sister company of ESP? They are pretty cheap on Ikebe's site.


----------



## prlgmnr

Albake21 said:


> I've only just heard of Edwards from this thread, what's the quality like? Also I'm guessing they are a sister company of ESP? They are pretty cheap on Ikebe's site.



Somewhere in between LTD and Standard/EII


----------



## cardinal

I believe the official word is that Edwards are somehow produced in Japan and are pretty nice: I believe at the same place that does the Schecter Japan guitars, which are pretty nice (I've had a Japanese Schecter which was awesome). There are some rumors that the guitars are largely built somewhere else but completed in Japan, but there's no real source for that information; it's just ESP has been a bit coy with explaining it.


----------



## Albake21

Seems worth it for the price then. Some of these models are pretty awesome!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Crash Dandicoot said:


>


So much want! Kinda brings to mind the old Schecter Tempest 7's.


----------



## Masoo2

I've always loved Edwards but truly how much work is it to get one shipped?

They have EVERYTHING I look for from ESP: Proper Explorers, tons of 7 strings, cool Japanese sigs, the proper Alexi Laiho shape, etc...

Same with Schecter Japan, easily some of the best Schecter models being produced right now


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Masoo2 said:


> I've always loved Edwards but truly how much work is it to get one shipped?



Depends on how much of an upcharge you're okay paying. 

It's as easy as pressing a button if you don't mind paying a third-party reseller if you're okay with an extra 30% charge. 

Edwards are typically good guitars, but I can't bring myself to pay the upcharge.


----------



## Andromalia

I only played one, ownd by my housemate in Ireland like 8-9 years ago, it was pretty good. I did like the neck profile a lot, but I have no clue what model it was. It was a non horizon superstrat model.

If you live in Europe, guitarsrebellion in France usually has some in stock.

I checked their site and they also have this. /drool


----------



## sakeido

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I'd like to see an Original / E-II series Potbelly with some more modern orientated specs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mix those up and I think we'd have a winner! It's a shame they don't promote it in the same capacity as the Mystique / Amorous and FRX with the Exhibition series. Along with the Formula I think this is one of their most underrated designs.



I had an LTD PB-500 in the vampire red finish. It was a great guitar I only cleared out to replace with a PRS 58. I still miss it, recorded a bunch of good tunes with it and it was a really dependable gigging guitar.

If you want "more modern" Potbellys, check out T's Guitars on Ikebe. They undercut ESP prices by quite a bit but are by no means cheap... this guy is over $3k USD


----------



## Masoo2

sakeido said:


> I had an LTD PB-500 in the vampire red finish. It was a great guitar I only cleared out to replace with a PRS 58. I still miss it, recorded a bunch of good tunes with it and it was a really dependable gigging guitar.
> 
> If you want "more modern" Potbellys, check out T's Guitars on Ikebe. They undercut ESP prices by quite a bit but are by no means cheap... this guy is over $3k USD


T's are absolutely sick, their DST line is so nice. Quite a few of the Japanese guitarists I keep up with play them.


----------



## cardinal

T’s also has a line on Gotoh 510 7-string trems which Gotoh won’t sell to lowly me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

When was the last time ESP/LTD made a PB stateside? I really don't remember. Like... 2009? 

I will admit I'm not a fan of the Potbelly. I think the Mystique/Amorous is a better look for the PRS wannabe.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> When was the last time ESP/LTD made a PB stateside? I really don't remember. Like... 2009?
> 
> I will admit I'm not a fan of the Potbelly. I think the Mystique/Amorous is a better look for the PRS wannabe.



The PB is pretty damn ugly, but is really comfortable and balanced. I played an LTD model that was an absolute boat anchor, but it was still comfy.

But yeah, they never sold over here because they're so ugly.


----------



## Ikke

Found some pictures of the new exhibitions, EX19 at 楽器フェア2018 (Gakki Fair)

Here's a twitter account. And ESP Event link
https://twitter.com/ESP_musicfair
https://espguitars.co.jp/event/10358/

Looks like some new basses on the right in the first picture
Horizons are in the second pic on left.


----------



## Kaura

They're still showing off the purple Alexi Laiho signature? That guitar was cool, like back in 2007...


----------



## jephjacques

hnnnnnnnng those fade finish mystiques in the middle


----------



## manu80

Flying V in the lower left ?


----------



## Vyn

Kaura said:


> They're still showing off the purple Alexi Laiho signature? That guitar was cool, like back in 2007...



I still find it cool xD


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Is that Robb Flynn's old ESP Flying V from the Ashes era?


----------



## Kaura

Vyn said:


> I still find it cool xD



Sure it looks cool but we've all seen it by now.


----------



## Vyn

Kaura said:


> Sure it looks cool but we've all seen it by now.



True. It falls into the same catagory for me as the Purple Doom Burst Axe Palace RG7 limited run - No matter how many times I see it, it's still fucking cool.


----------



## sunnyd88

khanate7 said:


> This one isnt bad though....


I absolutely love the color and the bolt-on joint, BUT, the cock stock just doesn't look good as a seven string and a TOM bridge on a seven string is poo.


----------



## sunnyd88

Albake21 said:


> I've only just heard of Edwards from this thread, what's the quality like? Also I'm guessing they are a sister company of ESP? They are pretty cheap on Ikebe's site.


I'll be honest, having owned many Edwards guitars and having tried many E-II, ESP Standard, and a few custom ESPs, the quality that Edwards provides is pretty much on par. They're just one of ESP's many brands, like LTD. Probably their best value brand and the one thing I think ESP is doing right. Highly recommend them.


----------



## sunnyd88

Masoo2 said:


> I've always loved Edwards but truly how much work is it to get one shipped?
> 
> They have EVERYTHING I look for from ESP: Proper Explorers, tons of 7 strings, cool Japanese sigs, the proper Alexi Laiho shape, etc...
> 
> Same with Schecter Japan, easily some of the best Schecter models being produced right now


It's not hard at all to get an Edwards or a japanese Schecter  Check out Ikebe Gakki. I've bought three guitars from them, two of them being Edwards. Absolutely great customer service. Shipping is about an extra $100 but you don't have to pay Japanese sales tax which saves you like $150.


----------



## khanate7

sunnyd88 said:


> It's not hard at all to get an Edwards or a japanese Schecter  Check out Ikebe Gakki. I've bought three guitars from them, two of them being Edwards. Absolutely great customer service. Shipping is about an extra $100 but you don't have to pay Japanese sales tax which saves you like $150.


Co-sign this. Its become a bigger pain since CITES, but this month alone ive bought guitars from ikebe and kurosawa with absolutely zero problems. Both have outstanding customer service and carry everything you could ever want. Bought from ishibashi in the past and same story there, thought they deal primarily in used guitars and will no longer ship rosewood boards. The other two will still ship rosewood if it is a new guitar but may charge more if the guitar is used.


----------



## Ikke

More EX19 pics at the Instagram links below. The last link has the most pics. There’s an Edwards multi scale, snapper 7 with a reversed head for those interested in that sort of thing. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BpGYR5SHh6_/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=h6h8yjs381iq

https://www.instagram.com/p/BpGXs0dHL2F/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=5mvm346zgr4w

https://www.instagram.com/p/BpGbjPln83o/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=10mf7t47cu15y

https://www.instagram.com/p/BpG4-PMn_Bi/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=17losmp9ac0ul


----------



## Ikke

Another angle 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BpGXPwsli-x/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=18xr7mkb5gqv2


----------



## Ikke

Promise last ones. 

https://twitter.com/midori_gt/status/1053187501072871424?s=20

https://twitter.com/BIGBOSSFUKUOKA/status/1053201447637016576?s=20


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Didn't know ESP was working with Kiesel now.


----------



## cwhitey2

MaxOfMetal said:


> Didn't know ESP was working with Kiesel now.



Half of those look like vomit.


----------



## SDMFVan

Cool to see the KH1 again, that was always my favorite Kirk signature model.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Is that Robb Flynn's old ESP Flying V from the Ashes era?



What SDMFVan said. I was about to say it was the KH1 Kirk uses in The Thing That Should Not Be, but remembered that was a 1 pickup version. Then realized he had a 2H TOM version as well.

Was hoping they went with the cherry korina V he's been using in the World Wired tours, but still glad Hammett's got a production ESP V available again.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bloody_Inferno said:


> What SDMFVan said. I was about to say it was the KH1 Kirk uses in The Thing That Should Not Be, but remembered that was a 1 pickup version. Then realized he had a 2H TOM version as well.
> 
> Was hoping they went with the cherry korina V he's been using in the World Wired tours, but still glad Hammett's got a production ESP V available again.



I was going with the Robb Flynn V because I coulda swore his has bevels, and it kinda looked like that one had bevels too. But since Kirk is shown in the poster it makes sense if it's a KH1.


----------



## Ikke

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Was hoping they went with the cherry korina V he's been using in the World Wired tours, but still glad Hammett's got a production ESP V available again.



I don’t think it’s going into production again based upon it sitting next to the Wolf JH MX and Stef Racecar sig. I think they’re just showing their history of sig guitars. They did a similar thing last year and borrowed a bunch of guitars from artists they supply to.

Pic is from the Aqua Timez guitarist.


----------



## Flappydoodle

sunnyd88 said:


> I absolutely love the color and the bolt-on joint, BUT, the cock stock just doesn't look good as a seven string and a TOM bridge on a seven string is poo.



You are wrong on both accounts! 

7 string cockstock is even better than the 6, and TOM bridges are amazing

The biggest problem is that volume knob placement. You'd be bumping that constantly


----------



## Mathemagician

Yeah ESP isn’t about to go live with a lawsuit shape. That shape may be a JDM model sure, but we’re not going to be seeing it in the US.


----------



## Ikke

First link has close up shots. Mamoru Goriku is playing one somewhere. 

[URL]https://www.instagram.com/p/BpHQtU9HHnK/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=n0ssj337gata[/URL]

https://www.instagram.com/p/BpHj2MGHrFt/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1p12n43de7geb

https://www.instagram.com/p/BpHjx-LFeFW/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=f8tq1l9hmygi


----------



## Ikke

This should be the last pics of the EX19's (think the left side of the exhibit is the only thing I hadn't seen).

Looks like a Horizon-III in the back, second from the left? Basing that off of the natural binding not being the same as the rest of the CTM's. But, I can't really tell what it is.

Same Horizon FT from last year. Same Eclipse from last year too. At least one of the Snappers on the right (second pic) were for that Snapper event earlier this year (I don't think they are EX19's technically?).

So, I guess this isn't all of them? Some are new, some are recent, some are old.

Hope you're having, and continue to have, a good day! Daredevil season 3 is out today.


----------



## StevenC

I don't get it. There are a couple of good colour fades there, and then the rest are just awful. Are they bad on purpose? 

Also this is all kinds of cool:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

StevenC said:


> I don't get it. There are a couple of good colour fades there, and then the rest are just awful. Are they bad on purpose?
> 
> Also this is all kinds of cool:


yeah the fades this year are pretty meh compared to last year's exhibition ESPs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> I don't get it. There are a couple of good colour fades there, and then the rest are just awful. Are they bad on purpose?
> 
> Also this is all kinds of cool:



Alright, that's fucking cool.


----------



## narad

Ikke said:


>



I feel like these guitars are exhibition models in the same way that a painting of the virgin mary is apparently exhibition-worthy if you cover it with elephant shit.


----------



## gunshow86de

StevenC said:


> I don't get it. There are a couple of good colour fades there, and then the rest are just awful. Are they bad on purpose?
> 
> Also this is all kinds of cool:



Take away the distressing/aging and the spalted top and I'd buy that for sure.


----------



## Kaura

StevenC said:


> I don't get it. There are a couple of good colour fades there, and then the rest are just awful. Are they bad on purpose?
> 
> Also this is all kinds of cool:



Maybe if the price tag says $150. That relicing completely ruins it. *puke emoji*


----------



## Womb raider

I'm really hoping for the fade trend to end soon. ESP seems to have really taken to it lately. While some are decent, most of them are completely mismatched or just not well executed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ESP has a thing for going over-the-top with their relicing and I have no clue why.

EDIT: I just remembered. We should be getting a new teaser today.


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ESP has a thing for going over-the-top with their relicing and I have no clue why.
> 
> EDIT: I just remembered. We should be getting a new teaser today.


Do you know where the teaser will be?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Albake21 said:


> Do you know where the teaser will be?



Email for people who sign up to ESP's website.


----------



## I play music

StevenC said:


> I don't get it. There are a couple of good colour fades there, and then the rest are just awful. Are they bad on purpose?
> 
> Also this is all kinds of cool:


Is this a one-off or a production guitar?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fishman Classic open coils


----------



## A-Branger

cool take on it with the satin fnish, but the missmatch of the coils and pickup rings cream color is driving me crazy.

also me that I cant stand cream binding/pickup rings. Either leave it white, or use ivorioid, or natural mapple.

I know some of you would say white looks cheap, but for me cream looks cheap... as in a cheap way to replicate natural wood binding


----------



## Spicypickles

That fanned stressed strat is dope.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Ikke said:


> This should be the last pics of the EX19's (think the left side of the exhibit is the only thing I hadn't seen).
> 
> Looks like a Horizon-III in the back, second from the left? Basing that off of the natural binding not being the same as the rest of the CTM's. But, I can't really tell what it is.
> 
> Same Horizon FT from last year. Same Eclipse from last year too. At least one of the Snappers on the right (second pic) were for that Snapper event earlier this year (I don't think they are EX19's technically?).
> 
> So, I guess this isn't all of them? Some are new, some are recent, some are old.
> 
> Hope you're having, and continue to have, a good day! Daredevil season 3 is out today.



Thanks for the pics! A lot of interesting guitars there.
I have seen a couple video and pics of that Purple-Blue Snapper with the maple board and I can't help but fall in love.


----------



## Lukhas

MaxOfMetal said:


> Didn't know ESP was working with Kiesel now.


To be fair, ESP has been doing it for a long time. Their Custom Shop will never say "no" to anything. Here's the 2018 Exhibition.
https://espguitars.co.jp/exhibitionlimited/2018/

I think there's some interesting stuff to see... This one is pretty tame actually! In all honesty, those Exhibition are pretty boring compared to sword or angel shaped guitars...


----------



## Zado

Load


Ikke said:


> This should be the last pics of the EX19's (think the left side of the exhibit is the only thing I hadn't seen).
> 
> Looks like a Horizon-III in the back, second from the left? Basing that off of the natural binding not being the same as the rest of the CTM's. But, I can't really tell what it is.
> 
> Same Horizon FT from last year. Same Eclipse from last year too. At least one of the Snappers on the right (second pic) were for that Snapper event earlier this year (I don't think they are EX19's technically?).
> 
> So, I guess this isn't all of them? Some are new, some are recent, some are old.
> 
> Hope you're having, and continue to have, a good day! Daredevil season 3 is out today.


Loads of visually shocking stuff, but almost nothing I'd like to have.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Lukhas said:


> To be fair, ESP has been doing it for a long time. Their Custom Shop will never say "no" to anything.



Yup. They've been doing funky shit looong before Kiesel began putting bevel to guitar.  It's more of them doing one offs to show off what they're capable of.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lukhas said:


> To be fair, ESP has been doing it for a long time. Their Custom Shop will never say "no" to anything. Here's the 2018 Exhibition.
> https://espguitars.co.jp/exhibitionlimited/2018/
> 
> I think there's some interesting stuff to see... This one is pretty tame actually! In all honesty, those Exhibition are pretty boring compared to sword or angel shaped guitars...





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup. They've been doing funky shit looong before Kiesel began putting bevel to guitar.  It's more of them doing one offs to show off what they're capable of.



Eh, in past years (early 00's to 2016/2017), there was a focus on interesting wood work, ornate inlay, custom milled hardware, and exotic woods. 

Now it's just goofy bursts. 

It just feels like a step backwards. Where before they were showing off the level of craftsmanship they were capable of, now it seems they're just saying "hey, we can do fades and unbalanced bursts too". 

Perhaps their NAMM display will be a return to cool stuff.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

narad said:


> I feel like these guitars are exhibition models in the same way that a painting of the virgin mary is apparently exhibition-worthy if you cover it with elephant shit.




WTF? LMFAO...


----------



## AkiraSpectrum




----------



## Avedas

Don't care for the finishes (or headstocks), but I'd rock these inlays with a better matching body any day.


----------



## Ikke




----------



## Sogradde

Ikke said:


> Promise last ones.
> 
> https://twitter.com/midori_gt/status/1053187501072871424?s=20
> 
> https://twitter.com/BIGBOSSFUKUOKA/status/1053201447637016576?s=20
> 
> View attachment 64654




Nice Kiesel Burst™ bro!


----------



## narad

PunkBillCarson said:


> WTF? LMFAO...



https://people.com/celebrity/chris-ofili-elephant-dung-painting-valued-at-2-3-million/



Avedas said:


> Don't care for the finishes (or headstocks), but I'd rock these inlays with a better matching body any day.



We are opposite people. Let's get a hacksaw and make us both happy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> I had read it was the other way around these days. With the Japanese ones being made by someone and ESP handling the import stuff. The info could be out of date though.



I'm reviving this because I finally found the message. 

The lower-end Killers are made by Tokai. Higher end stuff is made by ESP.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> We are opposite people. Let's get a hacksaw and make us both happy.


ooh headless mirage would be sick, especially with those finishes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ESP: You want more variety? 

*FUCK YOU, YOU GET MORE LES PAULS


*


----------



## Kaura

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ESP: You want more variety?
> 
> *FUCK YOU, YOU GET MORE LES PAULS*



0:16 - When there's an ESP (or any guitar for that matter) that you're actually interested in: 

Ps. F'ck this forum for forcing the embed yt player even if you unlink the url.


----------



## feraledge

ESP is really starting to make me feel like the odd man out because I prefer standard Eclipse thickness to traditional LP thickness.


----------



## sunnyd88

feraledge said:


> ESP is really starting to make me feel like the odd man out because I prefer standard Eclipse thickness to traditional LP thickness.


I was really disappointed last year when the E-II Purple Sparkle Eclipse was fully revealed and instead of the slick and comfortable set-thru neck joint, they regressed and went back to a regular set neck joint and I'm pretty sure it was because instead of the standard Eclipse thickness, they went with traditional LP thickness or double body binding


.


----------



## sunnyd88

Also, would it kill ESP to just use this ESP E-II logo instead of just E-II for the logo?


Or hell even this? 


And then if they're really worried about differentiating their custom shop stuff, for the custom shop series or original series, they can use the block font ESP logo with a little Original series or custom shop subtext under the logo. Sigh.


----------



## sunnyd88

Like I get that ESP wants to charge a pretty penny for the ESP name now, but I'd rather have this logo than E-II. Was this not good enough for you ESP? You wouldn't be screwing over your not-so-rich customers.


----------



## Flappydoodle

sunnyd88 said:


> Like I get that ESP wants to charge a pretty penny for the ESP name now, but I'd rather have this logo than E-II. Was this not good enough for you ESP? You wouldn't be screwing over your not-so-rich customers.



It's time to get over the logo thing now. 

To answer your question, no, they're reserving "ESP" for the very best, most premium guitars. Actually, I think that's a really good idea since it keeps their name totally premium. Ibanez, Jackson, Gibson etc have put their name and logo onto some total shit over the years, and it definitely hurt my impression of them. 

If you want the headstock to say "ESP" *that* badly, then just buy an ESP original. For the price of an Eii you get one "ESP" written at the 12th fret. LTDs don't get that. You also get a "proper" model like Eclipse/Horizon instead of EC/H.

The real question is, why does it matter? You know exactly how much the guitar cost, and you know the quality and whether it's good to play or not. And anybody actually into guitars also knows exactly what you spent on an LTD, EII or ESP. 

So it comes down to people wanting the name on the headstock for bragging rights and showing off. And then people are getting upset because ESP isn't going to let you show off on the cheap. They aren't "screwing you over". Rather, you're acting entitled by demanding your bragging rights without paying the price.


----------



## Zado

sunnyd88 said:


> [...] they went with traditional LP thickness or double body binding
> View attachment 64758
> View attachment 64759
> .


That's what I like the most about that  too bad I'm not into Eclipse-II shape...


----------



## sunnyd88

Flappydoodle said:


> It's time to get over the logo thing now.
> 
> To answer your question, no, they're reserving "ESP" for the very best, most premium guitars. Actually, I think that's a really good idea since it keeps their name totally premium. Ibanez, Jackson, Gibson etc have put their name and logo onto some total shit over the years, and it definitely hurt my impression of them.
> 
> If you want the headstock to say "ESP" *that* badly, then just buy an ESP original. For the price of an Eii you get one "ESP" written at the 12th fret. LTDs don't get that. You also get a "proper" model like Eclipse/Horizon instead of EC/H.
> 
> The real question is, why does it matter? You know exactly how much the guitar cost, and you know the quality and whether it's good to play or not. And anybody actually into guitars also knows exactly what you spent on an LTD, EII or ESP.
> 
> So it comes down to people wanting the name on the headstock for bragging rights and showing off. And then people are getting upset because ESP isn't going to let you show off on the cheap. They aren't "screwing you over". Rather, you're acting entitled by demanding your bragging rights without paying the price.



Okay, except every single ESP Standard Series I've ever played, most E-IIs, and every Edwards I've played have been outstanding qualitywise. They would be well-deserving of the ESP brand. There's almost no quality difference with any custom shop made ESP I've played. With E-II you're already paying a pretty high price premium, some models go for more than $2K, for that kind of money, getting the ESP brand is important. Say what you want, but branding is important to most people. Imagine buying Apple products which already come at a pretty high cost premium. But then one day, Apple says fuck it we're calling all current Apple products A-II and if you want an Apple branded Apple product, you're going to have to pay 75% to 100% more. I get the LTD branding, but E-II should really still be ESP standard. PRS does great with their branding, even their affordable SE line now gets the cursive Paul Reed Smith logo and that's really important to people. People still know that the American made PRS S2 lines and above all ooze quality. Imagine if one day PRS S2 and Core models just became P-II and the only way to get a PRS is to buy a private stock. People would be pissed. Why? Because branding is important to people.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

sunnyd88 said:


> Because branding is important to obnoxious people.



FTFY 

Honestly, anyone who knows enough about guitars to be able to know the difference between ESP and E-II isn't going to think any less of something that says E-II.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

MaxOfMetal said:


> FTFY
> 
> Honestly, anyone who knows enough about guitars to be able to know the difference between ESP and E-II isn't going to think any less of something that says E-II.



This is 100% correct. Same goes for LTD. Everyone who knows guitars knows it's ESP's affordable range. If anyone looks down on you for your guitar brand they're a prat.


----------



## drmosh

Flappydoodle said:


> whether it's good to play or not.



wat


----------



## Flappydoodle

drmosh said:


> wat



What confuses you?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> ESP is really starting to make me feel like the odd man out because I prefer standard Eclipse thickness to traditional LP thickness.



I actually agree. I used to be all about the T H I C C. 
Thick heavy bodies, thick picks, thick strings. Now i prefer thinner lightweight bodies, thinner string sets, and went from using 1.5mm wedge picks to. 88mm T3 picks.


----------



## Flappydoodle

sunnyd88 said:


> Okay, except every single ESP Standard Series I've ever played, most E-IIs, and every Edwards I've played have been outstanding qualitywise.



I agree. So that just makes E-II awesome value, and I don't care what they call it.



> They would be well-deserving of the ESP brand. There's almost no quality difference with any custom shop made ESP I've played.



There's a bit of quality difference, but it's definitely diminishing returns. But obviously they're keeping "ESP" for the handmade guitars, while E-II are still production line models.



> With E-II you're already paying a pretty high price premium, some models go for more than $2K, for that kind of money, getting the ESP brand is important. Say what you want, but branding is important to most people.



The cost of E-II varies by wherever you live. When I've bought from Japan, I've paid as little as $1500 USD for one.

Branding is only "important" for showing off. And agin, anybody into guitars knows about E-II and the quality/price.

Having "Ibanez" written on some Indonesian piece of shit doesn't make it less shit. And not having "ESP" on the headstock doesn't make an E-II worse.



> Imagine buying Apple products which already come at a pretty high cost premium. But then one day, Apple says fuck it we're calling all current Apple products A-II and if you want an Apple branded Apple product, you're going to have to pay 75% to 100% more. I get the LTD branding, but E-II should really still be ESP standard. PRS does great with their branding, even their affordable SE line now gets the cursive Paul Reed Smith logo and that's really important to people. People still know that the American made PRS S2 lines and above all ooze quality. Imagine if one day PRS S2 and Core models just became P-II and the only way to get a PRS is to buy a private stock. People would be pissed. Why? Because branding is important to people.



Re-hashing the exact same argument with different brands is pointless.

"Branding is important", I agree. Which is why ESP are protecting theirs.

Point is, people are butthurt because ESP isn't going to let you buy in for a cheaper price.

The E-II range has been around for a while now. Everybody knows what it means, and it's time to get over being upset about what's written on the headstock. They are amazing guitars, made in Japan, and they are still a premium instrument. You will get exactly the bragging rights which it demands.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Yeah lets quit whining about the E-II thing, I would gladly rock an E-II no questions asked it's still an amazing quality instrument.

Also, if you don't love what they are doing with the Eclipse headstocks since they switched to E-II you can get bent.



Almost nails the sweet split diamond vibe of a Les Paul Custom, maybe I'm just too much of a Gibson fan boy but that looks so so slick, E-II in Canada comes in at just under 3k with tax so I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for used cause damn they're sexy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Always never gave a fuck about the name change. 

Apparently ESP don't, either. It's been 4 1/2 - 5 years since the name change, and it's still here. So apparently the majority of people don't either. 

If you care about a brand name, buy a Gibson.


----------



## Rawkmann

I didn’t even mind the ‘LTD Elite’ thing and definitely don’t see the problem with the E-II branding. Whenever I played a show with my E-II Horizon, people were like “Hey awesome ESP!” It’s not that hard to figure out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Rawkmann said:


> I didn’t even mind the ‘LTD Elite’ thing and definitely don’t see the problem with the E-II branding. Whenever I played a show with my E-II Horizon, people were like “Hey awesome ESP!” It’s not that hard to figure out.



I legit understand the issues with the LTD Elite line. Never bothered me, but with others, it's ingrained in their head that LTD = Not Japanese.

It means you can usually find LTD Elites cheaper than E-IIs, at least.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Dineley said:


> Yeah lets quit whining about the E-II thing, I would gladly rock an E-II no questions asked it's still an amazing quality instrument.
> 
> Also, if you don't love what they are doing with the Eclipse headstocks since they switched to E-II you can get bent.
> View attachment 64769
> 
> 
> Almost nails the sweet split diamond vibe of a Les Paul Custom, maybe I'm just too much of a Gibson fan boy but that looks so so slick, E-II in Canada comes in at just under 3k with tax so I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for used cause damn they're sexy.



I agree. I am a little tired of the E-II name thing. Granted, I still think they should have ESP somewhere on the headstock and put E-II in smaller script somewhere else on the headstock; however, I'm tired of seeing all the E-II product-talk get sidelined by the name change as it does a disservice to these great guitars.

And yes, I too really like the graphic on the E-II Eclipse headstocks because it does give off that Gibson Custom vibe, which aesthetically looks cool, in my opinion.

Yeah, most E-II's are in the $2600 (CDN) range + taxes. Luckily, I was able to grab an E-II Mystique before I left the GTA/Toronto for $1300. I had missed a handful of ESP SS Eclipses in the past few years, which I regret not making a strong-enough move on through Kijiji. Oh well, I really love my E-II Mystique--probably just as much as an ESP SS or E-II Eclipse, and I definitely prefer the neck shape on it to all the Horizons I've played (the Mystique neck is a little thinner than a Horizon).


----------



## A-Branger

Flappydoodle said:


> It's time to get over the logo thing now.



plz!!


----------



## feraledge

Dineley said:


> Yeah lets quit whining about the E-II thing, I would gladly rock an E-II no questions asked it's still an amazing quality instrument.
> 
> Also, if you don't love what they are doing with the Eclipse headstocks since they switched to E-II you can get bent.
> View attachment 64769
> 
> 
> Almost nails the sweet split diamond vibe of a Les Paul Custom, maybe I'm just too much of a Gibson fan boy but that looks so so slick, E-II in Canada comes in at just under 3k with tax so I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for used cause damn they're sexy.


BOOM! 
Agreed, the mock LPC lines are fucking awesome.


----------



## narad

You guys can argue about getting over the logo all you want, there's no getting over the flag inlays on a mostly symmetric headstock shape.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> You guys can argue about getting over the logo all you want, there's no getting over the flag inlays on a mostly symmetric headstock shape.



I think it looks cool, the flags follow the line of the end of the headstock.


----------



## A-Branger

^ that


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think it looks cool, the flags follow the line of the end of the headstock.



I only noticed that the headstock followed the flag line like last week, and had to think, ah, well, at least they tried. But overall, such strong symmetry in a guitar like that, the flag inlays never jived to me. But, not the end of the world - I bought a Navigator LPC instead 

But I can get along with your opinion on the flag/headstock. What is blasphemy is when they do the 12th inlay block AND the flag inlays. C'mon - that's gotta be an objectively bad idea to anyone with eyes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> I only noticed that the headstock followed the flag line like last week, and had to think, ah, well, at least they tried. But overall, such strong symmetry in a guitar like that, the flag inlays never jived to me. But, not the end of the world - I bought a Navigator LPC instead
> 
> But I can get along with your opinion on the flag/headstock. What is blasphemy is when they do the 12th inlay block AND the flag inlays. C'mon - that's gotta be an objectively bad idea to anyone with eyes.



Yeah the 12th fret block with model number is garbage.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

^ The whole reason I don't want any more ESP/LTDs is because of the stupid model number blocks.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> ^ The whole reason I don't want any more ESP/LTDs is because of the stupid model number blocks.



It's only on E-II and LTD stuff. The ESP Original and even Edwards and Grassroots stuff doesn't have it.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's only on E-II and LTD stuff. The ESP Original and even Edwards and Grassroots stuff doesn't have it.





r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> ^ The whole reason I don't want any more ESP/LTDs is because of the stupid model number blocks.



Actually most everything now has the model number or 'esp' removed. Most of the new LTD's have it removed now too, as do the USA's. I think the only line that has either is the E-II line which says 'ESP'. 

With this, maybe ESP will have to remove the ESP at the 12th fret since its the only line that now has a model designation of some sort, and put it on the headstock like everyone wants (while still including E-II on the headstock somewhere), or maybe remove it from the guitar entirely, except for on the back near the volute, lol lol lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Actually most everything now has the model number or 'esp' removed. Most of the new LTD's have it removed now too, as do the USA's. I think the only line that has either is the E-II line which says 'ESP'.
> 
> With this, maybe ESP will have to remove the ESP at the 12th fret since its the only line that now has a model designation of some sort, and put it on the headstock like everyone wants (while still including E-II on the headstock somewhere), or maybe remove it from the guitar entirely, except for on the back near the volute, lol lol lol.



I know they removed it from the USA line this year.

Are all new LTDs, including 2018/2019 builds of existing models removing it?


----------



## Zhysick

Yeah, new LTD models don't have the block inlay... (you can check the evertune equipped ECs for example or the Fluence equipped ones: flag inlay in the 12th fret...)

But I guess I am pretty weird because I kind of like the block inlay with the model... maybe because my first "real" guitar was an old LTD EX-100 and is kind of nostalgic for me...


----------



## narad

Zhysick said:


> Yeah, new LTD models don't have the block inlay... (you can check the evertune equipped ECs for example or the Fluence equipped ones: flag inlay in the 12th fret...)
> 
> But I guess I am pretty weird because I kind of like the block inlay with the model... maybe because my first "real" guitar was an old LTD EX-100 and is kind of nostalgic for me...



That doesn't look terrible.


----------



## Zhysick

narad said:


> That doesn't look terrible.


Well, those cream pickup rings with white binding is hideous but apart from that...


----------



## Seabeast2000

Can you guys merge this with the First World Problems thread? K thx.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

MaxOfMetal said:


> I know they removed it from the USA line this year.
> 
> Are all new LTDs, including 2018/2019 builds of existing models removing it?



From what I've seen, all new builds, even of 'existing models' appear to have the 12th fret model number inlay removed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

AkiraSpectrum said:


> From what I've seen, all new builds, even of 'existing models' appear to have the 12th fret model number inlay removed.



They're definitely phasing out the 12-fret inlay for the LTD, ESP USA, and ESP Original/Custom line. The E-II line still seems to have it.


----------



## Zhysick

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They're definitely phasing out the 12-fret inlay for the LTD, ESP USA, and ESP Original/Custom line. The E-II line still seems to have it.



They have to put ESP somewhere visible in the guitar.

Anyway, I don't care about E-II: way out of my budget LOL


----------



## drmosh

Flappydoodle said:


> What confuses you?


That a more expensive guitar will automatically feel better


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They're definitely phasing out the 12-fret inlay for the LTD, ESP USA, and ESP Original/Custom line. The E-II line still seems to have it.



Of course, the only part of their lineup I really care for at the moment.


----------



## feraledge

Seems to be a lot of hate for the 12th fret inlays, but they've been there for so long, I just don't see how it's even on the Horizon. There's no Mystique or Mirage to it. 
Regardless, ESP did a real solid, which is why there are virtually no LTD, EII or ESP Standard related threads about "what did I buy?" or "ID this guitar for me" until you get to Customs or some very, very early originals. I love Jackson, but when you go to guitar shops or stroll used listings, you'd almost think you need a dweeb degree to correct all of those mistaken identities. 
Both of my ESP customs have the ESP logo on the 12th. Clearly doesn't bother me in the slightest, but it seems like there's more discussion of it here in this thread, after they started removing it from the 12th, then anywhere else this ESP nerd has dwelled.


----------



## GXPO

The906 said:


> Can you guys merge this with the First World Problems thread? K thx.



Judging by the join date this may be your first NAMM SSO experience; Oh boy are you in for a treat. 

I love what ESP are doing with the E-ii line, but I wish they'd build a Rhoades sig out of richlite with a titanium exo-skeleton in anything but black with three Fishman's and a BKP in the fretboard.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

GXPO said:


> Judging by the join date this may be your first NAMM SSO experience; Oh boy are you in for a treat.
> 
> I love what ESP are doing with the E-ii line, but I wish they'd build a Rhoades sig out of richlite with a titanium exo-skeleton in anything but black with three Fishman's and a BKP in the fretboard.



I don't think anything asked for in here so far is really that crazy. In fact the biggest gripe folks had so far, the 12th fret block, seems to be something ESP knows about enough to actually start correcting.


----------



## Zhysick

Kai Hansen signature, yes, in that hot pink color. Thats all we all want. ESP knows it yet don't do it. Bastards LOL


----------



## GXPO

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think anything asked for in here so far is really that crazy. In fact the biggest gripe folks had so far, the 12th fret block, seems to be something ESP knows about enough to actually start correcting.



No I agree, but there have been some serious NAMM circlejerks in the past. The ESP brigade has always been relatively reasonable outside of the E-ii situation I thought.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

GXPO said:


> No I agree, but there have been some serious NAMM circlejerks in the past. The ESP brigade has always been relatively reasonable outside of the E-ii situation I thought.



Every brand has their "thing" that people harp on each year. 

ESP has the goofy way it's been rebranding sub-lines. Schecter has the gaudy inlays and purfling. Ibanez gets the anti-anything-but-ebony brigade. Etc. Etc.


----------



## angl2k

I like the flag inlays and I also like the 12th fret block logo inlay. It's easy to find the 12th fret that way.

I get the E-II hate, personally I don't mind the rebranding at all but why, WHY did they name it 'E-II'. It sounds like a model number, not a (sub)brand name. They literally could've named it PooDiddle and I would still totally buy a PooDiddle Horizon III. Just not an E-II


----------



## MaxOfMetal

angl2k said:


> I like the flag inlays and I also like the 12th fret block logo inlay. It's easy to find the 12th fret that way.
> 
> I get the E-II hate, personally I don't mind the rebranding at all but why, WHY did they name it 'E-II'. It sounds like a model number, not a (sub)brand name. They literally could've named it PooDiddle and I would still totally buy a PooDiddle Horizon III. Just not an E-II



I think they just grab the names of their sub-brands out of a hat.


----------



## A-Branger

speaking off.

where ESP and LTD comes from?

Im assuming EII is "ESP #2" kinda thing, but where the others come from?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

A-Branger said:


> speaking off.
> 
> where ESP and LTD comes from?
> 
> Im assuming EII is "ESP #2" kinda thing, but where the others come from?



Electric Sound Products

It was the name of the founder's store they opened prior to making guitars.

Adding to that:

LTD: Just a cool sounding name that both sounds good when said with "ESP", can mean "Limited". I've never heard a coherent explanation otherwise. 

Navigator: These are the designs based on old Gibsons and Fenders, the original guitar "navigators". Sounds pretty cool too. 

Grassroots: I remember seeing old advertising literature equating "grassroots" to player's who are more "underground" or "local", those who aren't famous. Hence it being a cheaper line typically.

E-II: The tier below ESP branded stuff. So below Original and Custom. 

ESP USA: Should be self explanatory.

Edwards:???


----------



## Andromalia

Zhysick said:


> Kai Hansen signature, yes, in that hot pink color. Thats all we all want. ESP knows it yet don't do it. Bastards LOL


Well, close enough.
http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/...on-and-a-few-copyrights-infringements.171045/

And yes, I own it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Andromalia said:


> Well, close enough.
> http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/...on-and-a-few-copyrights-infringements.171045/
> 
> And yes, I own it.



Reading your thread... Does that mean you can order an ESP with a Jackson head stock through the Japanese division?


----------



## Andromalia

If it is delivered in Japan, yes. They won't do it for exports.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Reading your thread... Does that mean you can order an ESP with a Jackson head stock through the Japanese division?





Andromalia said:


> If it is delivered in Japan, yes. They won't do it for exports.



See: entire Navigator lineup.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Finally something different. 

LTD Deluxe Series Arrow-1000.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Now THAT i can get behind. Much prefer that to a Pro Series RR


----------



## Xaios

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ibanez gets the anti-anything-but-ebony brigade. Etc. Etc.



They also simultaneously make both too many and not enough black guitars, as well as both too many and not enough guitars with trems.


----------



## Athor

More Kahler, DiMarzio aaaaaaand if they just made the inline pointy headstock slightly bigger....


----------



## Spicypickles

I could definitely get behind that V. I’m gassing for one (and another Floyd)


----------



## feraledge

Looks like maybe they're using that Floyd 1500 bridge on the Deluxes now too. Also, by 2019, that bad boy needs some Black Winters in it. 
That said, Arrow Deluxe? I like this.


----------



## Hollowway

Those Arrows are definitely hot. Probably my favorite V shape. I'd love a 7, but I just can't get excited about the color options on the available ones. Mostly black stuff. The white is cool, though! I'd love to see that in a 7.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

I want an Arrow with Black Winters and no trem.


----------



## setsuna7

Slightly off topic, why didn’t ESP release EII versions of their American based Artists? All the Asian/European guys has all across the board; ESP/LTD/EII . Is there any reasoning behind it? An EII Stef B7 wouldn’t hurt isn’t?


----------



## Trashgreen

setsuna7 said:


> Slightly off topic, why didn’t ESP release EII versions of their American based Artists? All the Asian/European guys has all across the board; ESP/LTD/EII . Is there any reasoning behind it? An EII Stef B7 wouldn’t hurt isn’t?



I also wish that the Signature guitars where offered in E-II versions and your observations about the Asian/ some European artists seems to be the key to your answer..

The thing is that it's ESP USA who is running the international show outside Japan. Unfortunately it seems like ESP USA don't really care that much about E-II and they seem more focused on the ESP USA brand. If you ask me it almost looks like they(ESP USA) don't believe in the E-II brand enough to support the width of the line the way it used to be back in 2012 when the standard series still had the ESP logo.


Good thing is that not everything seems to be what it looks to be. Sometimes you can find ESP models that are not available on espguitars.com. For an example the E-II M-II Seven and E-II MR Seven are not on the ESP USA site anymore, but they are still in the ESP Japan website so you can still get these. You just have to contact you authorized ESP dealer to order one home.. https://espguitars.co.jp/products/e-2


As I wanted to inform ESP about the wrong specs. in the comment section of the E-II Horizon Sugizo model on the USA site I got this answer:

"Hi Trashgreen, thanks for your comments. We'll get these specs right. *This model comes from overseas and was added to our product line so it just fits in with our E-II products right now.*"

Try and read that last sentence, it really feels like a broken off ESP division of the ESP company. Thing is that it just happens to be this division who runs the new ESP products at the NAMM show and feeds the USA and European market with ESP guitars.


----------



## Mathemagician

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Finally something different.
> 
> LTD Deluxe Series Arrow-1000.
> 
> View attachment 64898




Fuuuuuck. Is that an ebony FB? Product manager of ESP just called me out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dumb question: DOes the LTD SC-607B (not the Tele) have an alder body? I was considering the SCT which I know for sure has an alder body, but I was under the assumption the SC-607B had a mahogany body. And TBH I prefer alder over mahogany. Now I'm reading it's an alder body? Part of me wants to get an OG SC-607B because of the reverse headstock...


----------



## Smoked Porter

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dumb question: DOes the LTD SC-607B (not the Tele) have an alder body? I was considering the SCT which I know for sure has an alder body, but I was under the assumption the SC-607B had a mahogany body. And TBH I prefer alder over mahogany. Now I'm reading it's an alder body? Part of me wants to get an OG SC-607B because of the reverse headstock...



I had one, it is. Or was? It's not on their website anymore, wonder if it's discontinued or just an error. If you go with the SC you'll feel at least 25% cooler playing with the reverse headstock. Plus it's lighter and has better upper fret access compared to the tele model.


----------



## khanate7

Im honestly to the point where i dont much care whats going on with esps entire product offering through american dealers. They seem to tweak the specs on everything to appeal to the US market (wide nuts, less colors, different logo placement, black hardware on fucking everything) and its just not what im looking for. Unless its the steph line Im just honestly never really interested. The japanese line just has so much more style and diversity and these days its so much easier to order form japanese stores than it used to be. Not to mention the JP sig guitars are so unknown over here that you could build a collection of only them and everyone would just think "that guys got a bunch of crazy fucking ESPs".

In short I see the vast majority of my business over the next 10 years going to japanese dealers or axe palace when they can assist.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I ended up using the Waybackmachine. It looks like It was only the SC607B Fishman that had a mahogany body. That or it was a typo on ESPs website. Up to 2016 it was alder.


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## cardinal

Heavy breathing...


----------



## jephjacques

fUCK


----------



## dirtool

custom shop?


----------



## gunshow86de

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 65004



Go on........................


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## Mathemagician

See look, brown fretboards CAN look good in guitars - when the colors actually match the paint scheme.


----------



## feraledge

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 65014


If this is your way of posting this as a new guitar instead of posting a NGD thread, well, good sir, if a NGD post doesn’t happen then I’m afraid SSO bylaws require that I challenge you to a duel.
Good day.


----------



## gunshow86de

feraledge said:


> I’m afraid SSO bylaws require that I challenge you to a duel.
> Good day.




And I will be instituting Prima Nocta.


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## jwade

Man, that’s not fair.


----------



## Hollowway

Mathemagician said:


> See look, brown fretboards CAN look good in guitars - when the colors actually match the paint scheme.


I feel like I’m in China and in just heard someone across the room speaking English. 1000% agree with this! You are my people!!


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## possumkiller

That would be so awesome if it was a new regular model right? It's what I've been waiting for from ESP since like 2001. It's not. It's a kiku lourieriu custom for sale https://musicjungle.com.br/instrumentos/guitarras/soloist/28059-esp-custom-shop-7-strings


----------



## Mathemagician

Hollowway said:


> I feel like I’m in China and in just heard someone across the room speaking English. 1000% agree with this! You are my people!!



I just hate with a capital “HATE” brown FB’s on white/black/any primary color.

But when the colors are various natural stains or Gibson-style tobacco burst, red burst, etc they can work just fine.


Edit: still has to be a dark brown though. Idc how nice the wood may be, light brown is ugly and should be tossed away - yes I’m part of the environmental problem. Big part of the reason I’m all about phenolic/non wood FB’s.


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## jephjacques

I like my fixed bridge M7 so much I am SERIOUSLY considering getting a FR one as well. Might even get it in a 3 tone burst like that just to troll spongebrick, he hates painting those


----------



## cardinal

Is the only different between that and the M7FR the headstock?


----------



## dirtool

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 65039



Even better with cockstock


----------



## BusinessMan

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 65028



Bolt on?!!
Wah wah


----------



## possumkiller

dirtool said:


> Even better with cockstock


It's reverse pointy cockstock or nothing for me. I've been waiting years for ESP to finally release just a plain old MII as a seven. I made a bunch more. I posted it on the ESP Bookface page and one of the reps said they could make it right there in southern California whenever I am ready. I guess he didn't notice the different headstock.


----------



## feraledge

possumkiller said:


> It's reverse pointy cockstock or nothing for me. I've been waiting years for ESP to finally release just a plain old MII as a seven. I made a bunch more. I posted it on the ESP Bookface page and one of the reps said they could make it right there in southern California whenever I am ready. I guess he didn't notice the different headstock.
> View attachment 65058
> View attachment 65059
> View attachment 65060
> View attachment 65061
> View attachment 65062
> View attachment 65063


It's been going on for years now, but at some point, you will realize that you're the only person who calls the blade headstock the cockstock. It is not. 
However, those M7 DXs are sexy as all getup.


----------



## Andromalia

It's the trve ESP heirloom, same as the block letters. Dicks and noodles on horizons, no thanks.


----------



## feraledge

Andromalia said:


> It's the trve ESP heirloom, same as the block letters. Dicks and noodles on horizons, no thanks.


Suck my cockstock.


----------



## Andromalia

Sorry, I don't do minors. (Ill'grab a counterphoto later on at home)


----------



## gunshow86de

I like both headstocks/logo fonts equally.


----------



## Seabeast2000

gunshow86de said:


> I like both headstocks/logo fonts equally.



Me too. Cockstock or Santoku knife are fine.


----------



## feraledge

It's okay @gunshow86de I love all the headstocks, just sometimes one works better here, one works better there. 
There are always exceptions.




Mock up > muck up. 
That guitar is sick, but that is definitely the wrong choice of headstock.


----------



## erdiablo666

feraledge said:


> It's okay @gunshow86de I love all the headstocks, just sometimes one works better here, one works better there.
> There are always exceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mock up > muck up.
> That guitar is sick, but that is definitely the wrong choice of headstock.



I normally agree with you on everything, but I really like that headstock on that guitar.


----------



## Zhysick

^ Better with a cockstock... It always gets better with a nice cock.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

reverse blade headstock>>>>cockstock


----------



## gunshow86de

(this took _way_ too long, GIMP had an update that ruined the lasso tool)
(also had to pick the orange cock stock )


----------



## Millul

Ahahahaahahahahah ^^^


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

*ESP YOU MAD LADS



*
LTD ARROW-1000 in Violet Andromeda.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> *ESP YOU MAD LADS
> 
> View attachment 65094
> 
> *
> LTD ARROW-1000 in Violet Andromeda.


goddammit that's hawt, i would do terrible things for a hardtail version


----------



## Shoeless_jose

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> *ESP YOU MAD LADS
> 
> View attachment 65094
> 
> *
> LTD ARROW-1000 in Violet Andromeda.




wow, that finish is so filthy, in my bucket list of guitars I need for my collection, I need a floyd, and I need a V so I can knock off two with that beast.


----------



## setsuna7

Hopefully it’s a matching headstock. Can’t really tell from that angle 


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> *ESP YOU MAD LADS
> 
> View attachment 65094
> 
> *
> LTD ARROW-1000 in Violet Andromeda.


----------



## John

I for one just want to see more EII and ESP/USA eclipses with 24 frets and a Floyd.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Oh fuck... That finish...


----------



## Zhysick

They forgot the reversed headstock in that Arrow





Sorry, I thought we will playing "fuck everything we post here".

That's amazing...


----------



## GXPO

Oh sick, what Floyd's are they using on the 1000 series nowadays? Some serious snobbery stopped me looking at LTD's the last few years, but they seem to be killing it. That Fishman EC-1000 especially was awesome. How are the Indo 1000 series stacking up?


----------



## feraledge

GXPO said:


> Oh sick, what Floyd's are they using on the 1000 series nowadays? Some serious snobbery stopped me looking at LTD's the last few years, but they seem to be killing it. That Fishman EC-1000 especially was awesome. How are the Indo 1000 series stacking up?


They were using 1000s, but looks like a few have that 1500 series with the stainless steel parts and, ostensibly, heavier block. I'm all for it.


----------



## Pikka Bird

Disregard ... read something wrong...


----------



## A-Branger

allow me to break SSO


----------



## its that guy

Oh my god. I never thought about buying a baritone guitar but I might have to now


----------



## possumkiller

Meh


----------



## angl2k

I think I just came.. wow

I'll start saving now


----------



## Bdtunn

Arriving at drum city next week!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bdtunn said:


> Arriving at drum city next week!


also at red dragon and a bunch of other stores


----------



## Mathemagician

Maaaaaaan. That is the single first snakebite I’d consider buying. That shape just works with that top.


----------



## jephjacques

Not bad, although I still think the inlay is corny as hell


----------



## KnightBrolaire

2018 is a wonderful year for baritone explorer fans (ie me). first the sick ass jericho explorer and now that purple beauty. I'd buy that, even with the stupid inlay.


----------



## Gravy Train

Holy crap, that is amazing.


----------



## theicon2125

I've had GAS for this ever since the picture of his custom shop one surfaced. And then they put this out right after I get my 8 string sold.


----------



## Seabeast2000

theicon2125 said:


> I've had GAS for this ever since the picture of his custom shop one surfaced. And then they put this out right after I get my 8 string sold.


Whatever the street price is....I'm going to try to pull a rabbit out of a hole and get one of these.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The906 said:


> Whatever the street price is....I'm going to try to pull a rabbit out of a hole and get one of these.



In the US ESP/LTD posts the street price, which is what MAP is.


----------



## feraledge

jephjacques said:


> Not bad, although I still think the inlay is corny as hell


I mean, his lifestyle is, after all, determined by his deathstyle.


----------



## gunshow86de

feraledge said:


> I mean, his lifestyle is, after all, determined by his deathstyle.



Caparison already has the tick, tick, tick, tick-tock inlays.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I wonder why it's tuned to B when Het tunes his down to C#.


----------



## Mathemagician

OMG PAPA HET PLAYS IN MY TUNING YAAAAAASSSSS.


----------



## A-Branger

jephjacques said:


> Not bad, although I still think the inlay is corny as hell


hey hey, one does not mess with Papa Het


----------



## Kyle Jordan

A-Branger said:


> allow me to break SSO


----------



## Zhysick

It's perfect.


----------



## jephjacques

A-Branger said:


> hey hey, one does not mess with Papa Het



he wrote Load, nothing I do to him could be as bad as what he's done to us


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jephjacques said:


> he wrote Load, nothing I do to him could be as bad as what he's done to us



Load and Reload are pretty great hard rock records. 

If we're talking about unforgivable, we're talking about stuff like Risk.


----------



## cardinal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Load and Reload are pretty great hard rock records.
> 
> If we're talking about unforgivable, we're talking about stuff like Risk.



...Load is definitely my fav Metallic album.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cardinal said:


> ...Load is definitely my fav Metallic album.



Okay NOW we're going a bit too far.


----------



## StevenC

A-Branger said:


> hey hey, one does not mess with Papa Het


I love it when you call the Het Papa
Put your hands in the air if you's a guitar player


----------



## gunshow86de

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Load and Reload are pretty great hard rock records.
> 
> If we're talking about unforgivable, we're talking about stuff like Risk.



What about when he was a table?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunshow86de said:


> What about when he was a table?



Gave us a funny meme at least.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

StevenC said:


> I love it when you call the Het Papa
> Put your hands in the air if you's a guitar player


"I'm Not A Table (I Just Am, a Lot)"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> View attachment 65200


My disappointment when the preview is a bass hovers dangerously close to outright anger.


----------



## possumkiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> View attachment 65200


Now that is something I could put my penis on! Finally a nice metallic instead of a shitty veneer.


----------



## jephjacques

That bass is cool, although I wouldn't put my dick on it


----------



## prlgmnr

possumkiller said:


> Now that is something I could put my penis on! Finally a nice metallic instead of a shitty veneer.


"The hook" as they call it.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

prlgmnr said:


> "The hook" as they call it.


----------



## ittoa666

MaxOfMetal said:


> I couldn't agree more. They've had probably the best 7/8-string player roster for awhile now and seem to squander it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they've released some cool stuff, but it's usually 600 series or below or released in such small numbers that actually getting something is a chore.



They've probably spread themselves a little too thin with the American line. I could see them bringing their production back to where it was soon.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ittoa666 said:


> They've probably spread themselves a little too thin with the American line. I could see them bringing their production back to where it was soon.



There's nothing to "spread", all their manufacturing is independent. The USA shop, various Japanese shops, and the large scale OEMs they work with for the Indonesian stuff operate as separate entities under the "ESP" umbrella.


----------



## ittoa666

MaxOfMetal said:


> There's nothing to "spread", all their manufacturing is independent. The USA shop, various Japanese shops, and the large scale OEMs they work with for the Indonesian stuff operate as separate entities under the "ESP" umbrella.



Good point. Maybe they just hate us?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ittoa666 said:


> Good point. Maybe they just hate us?



I think they just forecast a little too much on the conservative side. If someone of the more interesting stuff was wasting away on Reverb or eBay I could see why, but that's not the case.


----------



## ittoa666

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think they just forecast a little too much on the conservative side. If someone of the more interesting stuff was wasting away on Reverb or eBay I could see why, but that's not the case.



I agree. You would think they would continue to follow in Jackson and Schecter's footsteps and compete.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ittoa666 said:


> I agree. You would think they would continue to follow in Jackson and Schecter's footsteps and compete.



You'd think they'd want to milk the artist endorsements they fought and paid for as much as they can.


----------



## possumkiller

MaxOfMetal said:


> You'd think they'd want to milk the artist endorsements they fought and paid for as much as they can.


I'm pretty sure they just live off selling low end Metallica sigs in the US.


----------



## feraledge

possumkiller said:


> I'm pretty sure they just live off selling low end Metallica sigs in the US.


They sell a bunch of high end Metallica sigs too. We just don’t see them here much. Collectors, fans with money and Metallica cover bands eat them up.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

feraledge said:


> They sell a bunch of high end Metallica sigs too. We just don’t see them here much. Collectors, fans with money and Metallica cover bands eat them up.



Plus 24.75 scale guitars for Het and EMGs on both of their sigs and no SS frets and other stuff like that, they aren't exactly what most of the SSO crowd are demanding


----------



## Mathemagician

Man if Hetfield would just play a 25.5 Super Strat with a wenge-bubinga-burl fretboard with a beveled swamp maple top and dyed it see through rainbow then he’d FINALLY start selling guitars.


----------



## possumkiller

Yeah. ESP needs to bring the burbevelone this year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The VB-400 lives again as the Viper-400B. Without pickup rings.


----------



## FitRocker33

Oh boy yet another satin black guitar with EMG’s pinch me I must be dreaming...


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

I'll take one. I want a baritone, just change out those pickups and I'll be happy with it


----------



## PunkBillCarson

FitRocker33 said:


> Oh boy yet another satin black guitar with EMG’s pinch me I must be dreaming...



At least it's not burl, fan fretted, and headless.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I just want a top so glossy it burns out satellite cameras.


----------



## Mathemagician

Some glossy toppy?


----------



## Seabeast2000

Mathemagician said:


> Some glossy toppy?


Gaussy glossy


----------



## Ataraxia2320

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The VB-400 lives again as the Viper-400B. Without pickup rings.
> 
> View attachment 65339



The Viper shape looks so much better with a pickguard.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

FitRocker33 said:


> Oh boy yet another satin black guitar with EMG’s pinch me I must be dreaming...



I swear if I don't stop stubbing my toes on another baritone scale SG I'm going to be pissed!


----------



## jephjacques

More. Give me more black satin guitars. The tears from guitar nerds are delicious and nourishing


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I said it in an Ibanez thread, a Schecter thread, and I'll say it here;

I'll take the boring black satin over the literal shitty burl poopbursts.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I said it in an Ibanez thread, a Schecter thread, and I'll say it here;
> 
> I'll take the boring black satin over the literal shitty burl poopbursts.




I don't know what people expect these days. Not everyone can pump out shit for the "high mid, duck fart, cork sniffer" crowd. This tuned to B standard is my At The Gates machine. Not only that, even if they did do those burl, fan fret shitfests, you'd have nearly everyone saying "burl looks like shit, fan's a little off, they cut the neck off along with the head buh huh..."


----------



## KnightBrolaire

another year, another black LTD. 
since nobody makes what I want I guess I'm building it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> another year, another black LTD.
> since nobody makes what I want I guess I'm building it



Wouldn't buying the guitar and refinishing be like... much easier?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wouldn't buying the guitar and refinishing be like... much easier?


Not for me. Plus half the fun is making something that no one else owns. That's part of why I put together my rg550 inspired baritone tele.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

KnightBrolaire said:


> Not for me. Plus half the fun is making something that no one else owns. That's part of why I put together my rg550 inspired baritone tele.




I'm going to get ahold of ESP and tell them to build an RG550 inspired baritone tele. That way, you're not the only one who owns it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

PunkBillCarson said:


> I'm going to get ahold of ESP and tell them to build an RG550 inspired baritone tele. That way, you're not the only one who owns it.


 I'm already setting trends. They'll prob charge you 4k+ just to get a TE in road flare red, let alone a baritone one


----------



## A-Branger

KnightBrolaire said:


> another year, another black LTD.
> since nobody makes what I want I guess I'm building it



apocalypsis would be the year the dont release guitars in black or white.

but hey, at least they stopped the black/red thing fad


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Can we just appreciate, again, that they did away with the goofy 12th fret inlay? That 400 series looks so much better now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> Can we just appreciate, again, that they did away with the goofy 12th fret inlay? That 400 series looks so much better now.



I kinda wish they did like ye olden daye and put the model on the headstock. Makes the headstock look less barren.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I kinda wish they did like ye olden daye and put the model on the headstock. Makes the headstock look less barren.



I like it on the Eclipse and Viper models, and really anything with 3/3 headstocks, but the practical sentence on the inline stocks isn't my jam.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> I like it on the Eclipse and Viper models, and really anything with 3/3 headstocks, but the practical sentence on the inline stocks isn't my jam.



Unless things get super-ridiculous levels ala the Jackson SLATTXMGQ3-6 or Ibanez RG652MPB-GFB, I can see it looking less claustrophobic. Something simple like M-1000, H-1000,, M-401HT etc etc wouldn't look so massive.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Unless things get super-ridiculous levels ala the Jackson SLATTXMGQ3-6 or Ibanez RG652MPB-GFB, I can see it looking less claustrophobic. Something simple like M-1000, H-1000,, M-401HT etc etc wouldn't look so massive.



I get what you're saying, but even that M you posted is on the busy side to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> I get what you're saying, but even that M you posted is on the busy side to me.


I think it was a pretty bad example since they were trying to fit so much on the headstock. Just picked the first result I found on google. 

With smaller text, it looks much better.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think it was a pretty bad example since they were trying to fit so much on the headstock. Just picked the first result I found on google.
> 
> With smaller text, it looks much better.



Just the series would be nice. Not the full model number. Keep that to the back of the headstock or something.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> Just the series would be nice. Not the full model number. Keep that to the back of the headstock or something.



Yeah that seems the most sensible. Ibanez did that occasionally.


----------



## AmbienT

Any chance they'll start swapping the soapbars out on the older NT-7/NT-7B models next year? I'd buy one in a heartbeat if they weren't reserving all the passive routes for the gaudy colours and super limited runs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

AmbienT said:


> Any chance they'll start swapping the soapbars out on the older NT-7/NT-7B models next year? I'd buy one in a heartbeat if they weren't reserving all the passive routes for the gaudy colours and super limited runs.



Seems like that's what they're doing, all the newer 7s are getting tabbed routes, so I could see them making the change on the existing models at some point. Artist models not withstanding.


----------



## possumkiller

Black plastic tabbed humbucker size 7 string EMGs means a proper 7 string KH4/2 is possible to order finally.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

possumkiller said:


> 7 string KH4








Although TBH, I've seen those 7-string plastic EMGs float around on existing models forever without actually being sold to the public. They nee to hurry up there.


----------



## possumkiller

They're available on the EMG site.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LTD ARROW Black Metal


----------



## setsuna7

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> LTD ARROW Black Metal
> View attachment 65409


 now, that’s something right up my alley!! Reverse headstock, single pickup, black as fuck. She’s gorgeous as fuck!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Interesting tidbit; It doesn't have a Duncan Black Winter. It has a black-labeled EMG.


----------



## setsuna7

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Interesting tidbit; It doesn't have a Duncan Black Winter. It has a black-labeled EMG.


Yeah, just noticed that too. No Black Winter


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Interesting tidbit; It doesn't have a Duncan Black Winter. It has a black-labeled EMG.


EMG is getting pissed. Sending ESP folks pics of their first born with locks of their hair: "QUIT WITH THE DUNCANS... OR ELSE!!"
And it's also written in Korn logo writing. Has a lock and chain necklace.


----------



## jephjacques

oh that Arrow is NICE


----------



## Hollowway

I’ve been wanting a V for a long time, cuz I’ve never owned one. I really wanted the Babymetal sig, but no way I can pay that much. I’m crossing by fingers that there’s a 7 string version of that black metal Arrow!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> LTD ARROW Black Metal
> View attachment 65409


Good God, I don't even like pointy guitars and I want that! Granted, I want a 6-string PRS SE of some kind first, and that Viper baritone a ways back wins the second spot, but maybe this might be 3rd?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

As cool as the arrow is (fucking cool AF mang), I'm more interested in the EMG. I wonder if it's a custom-voiced pickup for the BM series that'll eventually be released, or if it's just a custom-painted EMG 81.


----------



## Hollowway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As cool as the arrow is (fucking cool AF mang), I'm more interested in the EMG. I wonder if it's a custom-voiced pickup for the BM series that'll eventually be released, or if it's just a custom-painted EMG 81.


Either way, I’m just pumped at the lack of a pup ring. I was super close to buying that Halloween Schecter V at DCGL, but I couldn’t get passed the pickup rings.


----------



## Mathemagician

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As cool as the arrow is (fucking cool AF mang), I'm more interested in the EMG. I wonder if it's a custom-voiced pickup for the BM series that'll eventually be released, or if it's just a custom-painted EMG 81.



I would 100% bet they are just painted 81 or an 85. I cannot imagine ESP taking a risk like adding a new pickup to a mid range model in their line without significantly more fanfare from both them and EMG.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mathemagician said:


> I would 100% bet they are just painted 81 or an 85. I cannot imagine ESP taking a risk like adding a new pickup to a mid range model in their line without significantly more fanfare from both them and EMG.


I mean they could announce it at NAMM. Schecter showed off some new basses with Fishman Fluence bass pickups, and they haven't said a word yet.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Goddamn it... That Arrow is perfect except for the damn pickup. Hell, I would have been willing to deal with the tremolo in order to play.


----------



## jephjacques

99% sure it's just an 81 or 81x in there, still cool as hell


----------



## A-Branger

nothing fancy, we are talking about ESP/LTD, that would be a normal 81 but with a black logo just because the theme of the guitar


----------



## Asphyxia

Going to get that arrow. 
I need a guitar with a Floyd and I have a 57 66 set just laying around.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jephjacques said:


> 99% sure it's just an 81 or 81x in there, still cool as hell





A-Branger said:


> nothing fancy, we are talking about ESP/LTD, that would be a normal 81 but with a black logo just because the theme of the guitar



I wouldn't be surprised if it's just aesthetics. But at the same time, I don't think I've ever seen EMG change a logo color just for looks. For the guitar line, they use the logo colors to help identify the different models.


----------



## A-Branger

yeah true. Giving the relationship between ESP/LTD and EMG, it wouldnt surprised me if its jsut that a black logo because aesthetics. But who knows maybe it might be a new pickup?, giving how many are changing to Fishmans now, I think EMG might got a scare and they started working on new stuff?


----------



## feraledge

Ready for EMG 666, scooped, but the other way.


----------



## JD27

No Black Winter! Well that's not very grim and frostbitten.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> No Black Winter! Well that's not very grim and frostbitten.


I feel like if they're going to go against the theme, then it should be Metal 2018 Series. Exact same guitars, but sonic blue with roasted maple necks and fretboards. Every other spec the same. I'd buy all four, brutally punish a credit card for that.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I feel like if they're going to go against the theme, then it should be Metal 2018 Series. Exact same guitars, but sonic blue with roasted maple necks and fretboards. Every other spec the same. I'd buy all four, brutally punish a credit card for that.



Sonic blue with roasted maple would be sick.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Sonic blue with roasted maple would be sick.


Legit, none of my post was at all sarcastic. Sonic blue and maple is the new black.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it's just aesthetics. But at the same time, I don't think I've ever seen EMG change a logo color just for looks. For the guitar line, they use the logo colors to help identify the different models.



Originally the colors were there to denote magnet type, but they've gone away from that for awhile now, especially for Sig. stuff.

Are we sure it's not a trick of the light/photography? It's not like these are high resolution images taken in natural lighting from an ideal angle. 

Additionally, while I don't remember EMG ever altering the face/logo of their core pickups, they did offer Select and certain HZ models with different/removed logos for OEM use in the past.


----------



## Asphyxia

Anybody know what the switch is for on the BM Arrow?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> Originally the colors were there to denote magnet type, but they've gone away from that for awhile now, especially for Sig. stuff.
> 
> Are we sure it's not a trick of the light/photography? It's not like these are high resolution images taken in natural lighting from an ideal angle.
> 
> Additionally, while I don't remember EMG ever altering the face/logo of their core pickups, they did offer Select and certain HZ models with different/removed logos for OEM use in the past.



I wanted to bring up the magnet thing, because I also noticed the 81, H, and S all share the same color. But it seems like in recent times with all the sig models releasing, they're using it for models as well. It gets a bit confusing since it can mean magnet type, model type, signature model, etc. 

Also it COULD be bad lighting too for all we know. 



Asphyxia said:


> Anybody know what the switch is for on the BM Arrow?



I think I heard it's a killswitch.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

feraledge said:


> Ready for EMG 666, scooped, but the other way.


Watch Bare Knuckle release a much-better "667"-branded pickup, the NeighBare of the Beast.


----------



## Bdtunn

I’m also going to hit the drool button over that arrow. For the price of those I’ll forego my love of neck pickups


----------



## jephjacques

BrailleDecibel said:


> Watch Bare Knuckle release a much-better "667"-branded pickup, the NeighBare of the Beast.



667 would be Across The Street From The Beast actually


----------



## prlgmnr

jephjacques said:


> 667 would be Across The Street From The Beast actually


We'll call it the Curtain Twitcher


----------



## Vyn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> LTD ARROW Black Metal
> View attachment 65409



I've never wanted an ESP/LTD more than I do now.


----------



## Zado

ESP and my preferences have really parted ways


----------



## feraledge

Zado said:


> ESP and my preferences have really parted ways


It's almost 2019 and the headstocks still don't say "Schecter."


----------



## Mathemagician

Aside from “ESP should do more colors than black” I think they know their core audience. And at least the 400/mid tier/Black metal series has more consistent quality reports than ibby’s Iron Label line for the prices they are charging. 

That said I’d like to see a mid tier+ of the old flattop EC’s with the super minor bevels and some evertune or Floyd roses (like the guy from Black Dahlia Murder has) in some stained natural finishes if we’re just spitballing here.


----------



## feraledge

If we're dreaming, bring back the bolt on Horizon. 
It probably sounds like heresy, but if you've played one, then you know.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> If we're dreaming, bring back the bolt on Horizon.
> It probably sounds like heresy, but if you've played one, then you know.



I used to be a hardcore neck thru guy, but I think I prefer the bolt on stuff now. My USA TE, the 90s LTD Hs, and the 90s Eclipse I had have changed my mind on them. They seem to have more attack.


----------



## Mathemagician

Just no big blocky heels and I’ll be fine with one added to the line, lol. 

I can’t play the high frets!


----------



## Zado

feraledge said:


> It's almost 2019 and the headstocks still don't say "Schecter."


And the shapes, finishes and features still scream "br00tal broooo"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> And the shapes, finishes and features still scream "br00tal broooo"



It's almost as if ESP has appealed to that fanbase for years and years, some of their biggest endorsees/signature artists are in extreme metal genres, and they want to continue to appeal to those guys.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's almost as if ESP has appealed to that fanbase for years and years, some of their biggest endorsees/signature artists are in extreme metal genres, and they want to continue to appeal to those guys.


That's why I'm not feeling excited for their lineup anymore  Never said their catalogs have sucked lately, I just don't like what they're offering, with the exception of the USA series of course.


----------



## feraledge

Zado said:


> And the shapes, finishes and features still scream "br00tal broooo"


Can't all be building elegant jazz guitars...


----------



## Zado

feraledge said:


> Can't all be building elegant jazz guitars...


Never been into this kind of guitars either, I've already said in the other topic that there are essentially no 2019 Schecters I'd buy, except maybe the Apo V-1 and the NJ Signature.
That said, in recent times they've built quite a few import models I'd buy right now (if were priced decently here in EU of course), and their whole USA lineup is titties for me. ESP? Not as much. Maybe except some Lynch stuff


----------



## TheUnknownOne

I would love an LTD M black metal with a neck pickup for 2019 ! Sleek looking guitars


----------



## FitRocker33

Wow that schecter is one poplar burled, fan fretted, fake bare knuckle equipped pukestick isn’t it?

No wonder all my GAS lately is all on amps and hardly any guitars....


----------



## Ziricote

OMG that fanned and that color! WANT it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

FitRocker33 said:


> Wow that schecter is one poplar burled, fan fretted, fake bare knuckle equipped pukestick isn’t it?





Ziricote said:


> OMG that fanned and that color! WANT it



Welcome to sevenstring dot org


----------



## FitRocker33

^ 

Noted.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

FitRocker33 said:


> ^
> 
> Noted.



If anything I actually agree with you the most.  Just funny how much tastes differ here. One's man's fuckstick is another man's Blackmachine.


----------



## FitRocker33

I dunno I’m just getting insanely bored with most of the mainstream offerings over the past couple of years. It’s funny when you try to talk to sam ash guitar dept. employees about it too:

Me: hey man have you ever tried a Mayones or an Aristides?
Them: .....is that a new model from Gibson or fender?
Me: Nevermind....have you heard of Suhr or seen one come through? They are somewhat in the Fender vein? They are pretty nice.
Them: it can’t be THAT good since we don’t stock it my man.
Me: (in dr.evil voice) Riiiiiiiight........

Oh yea, and I asked the manager why they never even consider stocking a nice Friedman for the showroom like a BE or JJ and he tells me they would never get clearance to order one for stock since it’s knocking on 4000 bucks.. way too much money for a store inventory amp. Meanwhile they have a whole wall of 4 to 5k dollar les Paul’s and even a 7,000 dollar Paul stanley “broken mirror” Ibanez iceman which is hideous.


----------



## Sicarius

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think I heard it's a killswitch.


A decibel boost would be cool. Fits the theme a little better, too, I think.


----------



## A-Branger

FitRocker33 said:


> Me: hey man have you ever tried a Mayones or an Aristides?
> Them: .....is that a new model from Gibson or fender?
> Me: Nevermind....have you heard of Suhr or seen one come through? They are somewhat in the Fender vein? They are pretty nice.
> Them: it can’t be THAT good since we don’t stock it my man.
> Me: (in dr.evil voice) Riiiiiiiight........


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Y'all see the new E-II's in the background of the Alexi picture on ESP's Instagram?







Credit to @Ikke for always being the ESP wizard.


----------



## Albake21

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Y'all see the new E-II's in the background of the Alexi picture on ESP's Instagram?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to @Ikke for always being the ESP wizard.


The Horizon fades with floyds.... my god I never wanted an ESP until now.


----------



## Hollowway

I saw those burled guys. One thing we have to remember is that we’re the first ones over the hill on this stuff. Go back 5 years, when we were all tripping over ourselves to pay an up charge for a burled top, and then come to today, when the average Joe is going to see these tops for the first time. (Well, maybe a couple of years ago when Ibanez, Cort, etc came out with them. These are a tad late to the party.) You can almost set you clocks to: SSO loves it, then it trickles down to mainstream. Even the Kieselified bevel is on these. It’s just a matter of time before we see a PME FB pop up from one of these main manufacturers.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hollowway said:


> It’s just a matter of time before we see a PME FB pop up from one of these main manufacturers.


nah, PME is hard to find, if you do see it on a build it'd prob be a ESP/schecter custom, not an import.


----------



## Hollowway

KnightBrolaire said:


> nah, PME is hard to find, if you do see it on a build it'd prob be a ESP/schecter custom, not an import.



Yeah, I’m just speculating, but I know what you mean. I used to think burl was rare, but I guess not so much.


----------



## feraledge

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Y'all see the new E-II's in the background of the Alexi picture on ESP's Instagram?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to @Ikke for always being the ESP wizard.


Okay. Yeah. This is good. 
First off, white to black see thru fade on the Eclipse is sweet. 
That white RG550-esque Snapper is solid. 
BUT crimson fade HIII vs ocean blue fade HI might be a fight to the debt.
Things are looking up for EII, now I need to find some moneys. 
Also, this many Vipers is a great thing.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Can someone give me the cliff notes on ESP. What lines are made where? E-II seems to be priced like ESP regular or did I just pick the wrong model to look at?

Oh wait, ESP is the MIJ top tier, E-II is the MIJ better tier, LTD is MIK/MII/MIC?


----------



## feraledge

The906 said:


> Can someone give me the cliff notes on ESP. What lines are made where? E-II seems to be priced like ESP regular or did I just pick the wrong model to look at?
> 
> Oh wait, ESP is the MIJ top tier, E-II is the MIJ better tier, LTD is MIK/MII/MIC?


As of 2013;
ESP = made in the custom shops of Japan (Original Series & Customs)
ESP USA = made in the US shop, which the SSO ESP Custom Club has officially decreed a custom shop, technically they are a top tier production with some options.
EII = made in Japan production guitars (formerly ESP Standard Series and, briefly, LTD Elite)
LTD Deluxe/Sigs = _mostly_ made in Korea, top tier LTD
LTD 400 series = have been Korea, Indonesia and China
Below 400 = Indonesia and China

ESP "regular" depends on the year/model. You can find old customs for EII pricing. Used to be able to find old ESP Standards for LTD pricing. But price wise, EII is mid-range, ESP is higher in price. USA is cheaper than Japan almost always.


----------



## Seabeast2000

feraledge said:


> As of 2013;
> ESP = made in the custom shops of Japan (Original Series & Customs)
> ESP USA = made in the US shop, which the SSO ESP Custom Club has officially decreed a custom shop, technically they are a top tier production with some options.
> EII = made in Japan production guitars (formerly ESP Standard Series and, briefly, LTD Elite)
> LTD Deluxe/Sigs = _mostly_ made in Korea, top tier LTD
> LTD 400 series = have been Korea, Indonesia and China
> Below 400 = Indonesia and China
> 
> ESP "regular" depends on the year/model. You can find old customs for EII pricing. Used to be able to find old ESP Standards for LTD pricing. But price wise, EII is mid-range, ESP is higher in price. USA is cheaper than Japan almost always.



Awesome, thanks for the breakdown.


----------



## feraledge

The906 said:


> Awesome, thanks for the breakdown.


No problem. Buy one. Take pics. Post them. Buy another. Repeat.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I’m just speculating, but I know what you mean. I used to think burl was rare, but I guess not so much.



Depends on the type of burl. Some are still somewhat rare, like Buckeye, Redwood and certain burls in the rosewood family.

Veneers are never rare. 

The methods of locating, harvesting and preserving them are getting better and thus the prices are starting to come down. Economy of scale helps too.


----------



## JK-PA

feraledge said:


> As of 2013;
> ESP = made in the custom shops of Japan (Original Series & Customs)
> ESP USA = made in the US shop, which the SSO ESP Custom Club has officially decreed a custom shop, technically they are a top tier production with some options.
> EII = made in Japan production guitars (formerly ESP Standard Series and, briefly, LTD Elite)
> LTD Deluxe/Sigs = _mostly_ made in Korea, top tier LTD
> LTD 400 series = have been Korea, Indonesia and China
> Below 400 = Indonesia and China
> 
> ESP "regular" depends on the year/model. You can find old customs for EII pricing. Used to be able to find old ESP Standards for LTD pricing. But price wise, EII is mid-range, ESP is higher in price. USA is cheaper than Japan almost always.



Dunno if that's still the case, but 3 or 4 years ago I had a cheap ass LTD 7 string which was made in Vietnam. So I guess the super cheap models were or are still not even made in Indonesia or China.


----------



## possumkiller

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Y'all see the new E-II's in the background of the Alexi picture on ESP's Instagram?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to @Ikke for always being the ESP wizard.


Those Horizon HS fades are LTD. 12th fret inlay, stainless parts on black floyd.


----------



## Zado

When did the faded finish trend started? With Chapman CS?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> When did the faded finish trend started? With Chapman CS?



PRS has been doing fades forever.

At least back to 2008.


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> PRS has been doing fades forever.
> 
> At least back to 2008.


I bet PRS's doing it better than this


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> I bet PRS's doing it better than this



Ouch. That's pretty fucking ugly. 

They had to be trying for that look, right? Right?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ouch. That's pretty fucking ugly.
> 
> They had to be trying for that look, right? Right?



lol, I actually kind of dig them (except for the red one).

I heard Chappers refer to these as 'lightsabers,' (obviously the classic lightsaber colors from Star Wars) in a reveal video for these instruments. I'm not sure if that was the inspiration for the color design or not, but it kind of makes sense in that context that they look like this if Chappers told the builders something like "I want the color/paint design to be like a lightsaber blade."


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Uhhhhh ESP is bringing the Xtone back holy shit. And the 27 fret Horizons. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> Ouch. That's pretty fucking ugly.
> 
> They had to be trying for that look, right? Right?



The sad part is that I believe those are the UK custom built line.


----------



## Albake21

possumkiller said:


> Those Horizon HS fades are LTD. 12th fret inlay, stainless parts on black floyd.


NO! Why do you have to ruin this for me??

EDIT: Actually taking another look, the blue and red fade Horizons, which are the ones I'm interested in, don't have the 12th fret inlay.


----------



## canuck brian

KnightBrolaire said:


> nah, PME is hard to find, if you do see it on a build it'd prob be a ESP/schecter custom, not an import.



Not really - there's a few 1000 board feet at my local distributor. They've always had stock for the last 15 years.

It's also incredibly temperamental and a pain in the ass to work with.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

possumkiller said:


> Those Horizon HS fades are LTD. 12th fret inlay, stainless parts on black floyd.





Albake21 said:


> NO! Why do you have to ruin this for me??
> 
> EDIT: Actually taking another look, the blue and red fade Horizons, which are the ones I'm interested in, don't have the 12th fret inlay.



LTD's no longer feature 12th fret inlay. Only line that (at this moment anyway) that features a 12th fret inlay are the E-II guitars which have 'ESP' at the 12th fret. 

If there is no 12th fret inlay it's either an LTD or an ESP. If there is an inlay its an E-II. Unless of course ESP has changed things in the last few months.


----------



## Albake21

AkiraSpectrum said:


> LTD's no longer feature 12th fret inlay. Only line that (at this moment anyway) that features a 12th fret inlay are the E-II guitars which have 'ESP' at the 12th fret.
> 
> If there is no 12th fret inlay it's either an LTD or an ESP. If there is an inlay its an E-II. Unless of course ESP has changed things in the last few months.


Well now I'm sad  If it's an LTD I don't want anything to do with it and if it's an ESP, I can't afford it.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Albake21 said:


> Well now I'm sad  If it's an LTD I don't want anything to do with it and if it's an ESP, I can't afford it.



My guess is that in that photo all the guitars pictured are either LTD's or E-II's. It's quite possible the color fade you like may be offered in E-II version once ESP announces all the models.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Uhhhhh ESP is bringing the Xtone back holy shit. And the 27 fret Horizons.


Those are all 24. 27s had the fretboard up to the single coil. 
I’m thinking this might be an LTD version of the Horizon I. Which is rad. I’m still for it. WMI had those killer fades on the SLS Elites. 
If the inlay thinking is correct (and ESP is being consistent, which these have to be protos, so...) then HH Horizon II is EII, Eclipse has an EII and LTD version, Vipers are both, HIII is EII, HIs are LTD and that sick looking MII fade is EII.


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ouch. That's pretty fucking ugly.
> 
> They had to be trying for that look, right? Right?


 I remember Chappers trying quite hard to raise some hype for those, but they honestly look like your regular WMI guitar, instead of a 2-3k instrument (which they apparently are).


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> I remember Chappers trying quite hard to raise some hype for those, but they honestly look like your regular WMI guitar, instead of a 2-3k instrument (which they apparently are).



I'm sure they'll come in other colors. It's tough to say what they look like in such a picture.

Are these the UK built ones?


----------



## feraledge

Call me crass but I generally think that classy and light saber will never go together. That theorem has now been exemplified. 
I’m not sure I get why Chappers has a custom line, his brand seems appropriate for WMI builds. But as long as he isn’t scamming, I’m not complaining. 
Those fades look like an illuminated racing stripe kind of concept, which makes me wonder how long it is before Jeff takes it five steps further.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm sure they'll come in other colors. It's tough to say what they look like in such a picture.
> 
> Are these the UK built ones?



Yup, these are the UK-builds.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

feraledge said:


> Call me crass but I generally think that classy and light saber will never go together. That theorem has now been exemplified.
> I’m not sure I get why Chappers has a custom line, his brand seems appropriate for WMI builds. But as long as he isn’t scamming, I’m not complaining.
> Those fades look like an illuminated racing stripe kind of concept, which makes me wonder how long it is before Jeff takes it five steps further.



It makes sense. The 20 something kid who grew up with the brand is now a 30 something adult with a job. It's smart to parlay that into a higher margin purchase. Try to at least.


----------



## feraledge

MaxOfMetal said:


> It makes sense. The 20 something kid who grew up with the brand is now a 30 something adult with a job. It's smart to parlay that into a higher margin purchase. Try to at least.


Kudos to Chappers for going for it. Even Smashmouth has fans.


----------



## Albake21

Call me crazy, but I kinda like those fades


----------



## MaxOfMetal

feraledge said:


> Kudos to Chappers for going for it. Even Smashmouth has fans.





I think the guy is as annoying as the rest of the stupid YouTube bunch people made famous, but the idea is sound.


----------



## feraledge

Albake21 said:


> Call me crazy, but I kinda like those fades


All that glitters is gold.


----------



## possumkiller

ESP needs to make that Mark Furtner MII sig a standard model.


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm sure they'll come in other colors. It's tough to say what they look like in such a picture.
> 
> Are these the UK built ones?



Look and mesmerize
https://www.andertons.co.uk/chapman-guitars/chapman-ml2-modern-british-standard-in-lagoon

https://www.andertons.co.uk/chapman-guitars/chapman-ghost-fret-british-standard-in-dragon-skin-fade

https://www.andertons.co.uk/chapman-guitars/chapman-ml1-modern-british-standard-in-theorium


----------



## xzacx

Fitting that a brand with an even worse 12th fret inlay has overtaken discussion in an ESP thread.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> Look and mesmerize
> https://www.andertons.co.uk/chapman-guitars/chapman-ml2-modern-british-standard-in-lagoon
> 
> https://www.andertons.co.uk/chapman-guitars/chapman-ghost-fret-british-standard-in-dragon-skin-fade
> 
> https://www.andertons.co.uk/chapman-guitars/chapman-ml1-modern-british-standard-in-theorium



Those aren't pictures.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Uhhhhh ESP is bringing the Xtone back holy shit.


Between this and that bari Viper, year = made.


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> Those aren't pictures.


Sure, but the prices are real  honestly they can play like a dream and sound totally badass, but how can they ask 3ķ£ for a brand with no background other than cheap import guitars and most importantly still looking like those? Imho it's insane.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Zado said:


> Sure, but the prices are real  honestly they can play like a dream and sound totally badass, but how can they ask 3ķ£ for a brand with no background other than cheap import guitars and most importantly still looking like those? Imho it's insane.


Does anyone know who is ghost building these? Or had Chapman actually hired someone to build for him exclusively?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> Sure, but the prices are real  honestly they can play like a dream and sound totally badass, but how can they ask 3ķ£ for a brand with no background other than cheap import guitars and most importantly still looking like those? Imho it's insane.



Depends on who's building them. Let the market dictate whether they're right or wrong. 

If play and sound great why _can't_ they ask for pricing relative to similar guitars?


----------



## A-Branger

chances are they made a deal with a local luthier or something. I dont see nothing wrong with the price as they are custom made in the UK, like any other handmade/custom made luthier out there. If people got the money and love the design, who cares


----------



## FitRocker33

Did nobody else notice those pics of the “uk made” Chapman’s were computer mockups and not actual photos?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

FitRocker33 said:


> Did nobody else notice those pics of the “uk made” Chapman’s were computer mockups and not actual photos?



It wasn't obvious? 

At least the Andertons ones. THere's some prototype pictures floating online.


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> Depends on who's building them. Let the market dictate whether they're right or wrong.
> 
> If play and sound great why _can't_ they ask for pricing relative to similar guitars?


It's not that they cant, they can try, but since the name of the luthier behind them was never unveiled (afaik) the only name/brand they can rely on is Chapman, which is synonym of "good guitars for the price,sponsored by some internet guy". I mean, it's not far from Cort making 3k guitars to me. Also add that those shown until now dont really have an aesthetic plus compared to the regular models.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> It's not that they cant, they can try, but since the name of the luthier behind them was never unveiled (afaik) the only name/brand they can rely on is Chapman, which is synonym of "good guitars for the price,sponsored by some internet guy". I mean, it's not far from Cort making 3k guitars to me. Also add that those shown until now dont really have an aesthetic plus compared to the regular models.



I guess we'll just have to see how the guitars are. 

Honestly, I really don't care about branding. Certainly not enough to say that these aren't going to be good because of the name on the headstock. 

It's kind of funny that you're bagging on them specifically when 99% of guitarists know Schecter by way of the cheaper Diamond Series offerings. Should they not give Schecter USA a shot even though they associate them with cheaper guitars? I didn't think so. 

Really, I'm shocked at the negativity these are receiving. Did everyone all of a sudden, at once, decide Rob wasn't "cool anymore"? 

Like I said, I think they're ugly. But I have no problem giving them a shot if the quality is there, regardless of the marquee on the headstock.


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> I guess we'll just have to see how the guitars are.
> 
> Honestly, I really don't care about branding. Certainly not enough to say that these aren't going to be good because of the name on the headstock.
> 
> It's kind of funny that you're bagging on them specifically when 99% of guitarists know Schecter by way of the cheaper Diamond Series offerings. Should they not give Schecter USA a shot even though they associate them with cheaper guitars? I didn't think so.
> 
> Really, I'm shocked at the negativity these are receiving. Did everyone all of a sudden, at once, decide Rob wasn't "cool anymore"?
> 
> Like I said, I think they're ugly. But I have no problem giving them a shot if the quality is there, regardless of the marquee on the headstock.



Yep, guitarists know Schecter for being the same kind of brand Chapman is despite the brand itself having decades of history on its shoulder, that's why their USA lineup isn't as popular as an awful load of other brands.

No, Rob was never cool, he's just good (and not even that good) at raising some hype.

We'll see, but I'm not very positive they'll sell as much as Rob himself proly hopes.


----------



## A-Branger

Zado said:


> but since the name of the luthier behind them was never unveiled (afaik)


and does it matter?.

Do you know the luthier(s) behind Ibanez LACS, Scheter customs, Jackson Customs, ESP customs, Mayoness, PRS PS, ect ect???

as long as the guy(s) whos doing the job is making a good custom quality job who really cares. The name on the headstock only tells me the shape/specs these guitars are gonna be.... Fans of Chapman would want the same Chapman models they love but in a custom made level of quality.

At least they are offering the option at a decent price

also, lets create a Chapman tread to not de-rail the black/white EMG pointy guitars we all love


----------



## Zado

A-Branger said:


> and does it matter?.
> 
> Do you know the luthier(s) behind Ibanez LACS, Scheter customs, Jackson Customs, ESP customs, Mayoness, PRS PS, ect ect???
> 
> as long as the guy(s) whos doing the job is making a good custom quality job who really cares. The name on the headstock only tells me the shape/specs these guitars are gonna be.... Fans of Chapman would want the same Chapman models they love but in a custom made level of quality.
> 
> At least they are offering the option at a decent price
> 
> also, lets create a Chapman tread to not de-rail the black/white EMG pointy guitars we all love


You are comparing very different entities tho, with different fanbase and building philosophy. Again, you should compare Chapman with something more similar like Cort. Would you buy a generic looking 3k Harley Benton? I personally wouldn't, considering the competitors there are at that price.

I'm not saying they don't have the right to try it, but I'm not really persuaded it will be a successfull move.

Maybe I'm wrong and this forum will be filled with CS Chapmans in no time, who knows.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> You are comparing very different entities tho, with different fanbase and building philosophy. Again, you should compare Chapman with something more similar like Cort. Would you buy a generic looking 3k Harley Benton? I personally wouldn't, considering the competitors there are at that price.
> 
> I'm not saying they don't have the right to try it, but I'm not really persuaded it will be a successfull move.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong and this forum will be filled with CS Chapmans in no time, who knows.



Just about every brand today started out as a "cheap option" and eventually worked up into becoming bigger and better than that. 

But, let's get back on topic, not sure why Chapman was even brought up.


----------



## Zado

That said, I need more Snapper, and LTD M-III models


----------



## xzacx

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's kind of funny that you're bagging on them specifically when 99% of guitarists know Schecter by way of the cheaper Diamond Series offerings. Should they not give Schecter USA a shot even though they associate them with cheaper guitars? I didn't think so.



I’m old enough to know about Schecter before the abolone-covered era, and because that’s how I now view the brand, I have no interest in its USA-made guitars. I’m probably missing out on some great guitars, but that brand perception matters. It’s harder to get people to spend big money on a brand that’s also known for making cheap stuff. That’s a reality across most categories of retail, with very few examples of success. Ralph Lauren comes to mind as an exception. Look at a brand like Chanel though, who’s prices are up something like 60 percent in the last few years and have never sold better. It’s basically positioning itself a tier about even super luxury brands like LV who do make some items in the semi-affordable to the masses range at the low end. You’re hard pressed to find any Chanel bag under $3k-$4k these days. All that just to say that you’re right that Schecter USA shouldn’t be overlooked, but it probably is for exactly the reason of the Diamond Series. 



A-Branger said:


> and does it matter?.
> 
> Do you know the luthier(s) behind Ibanez LACS, Scheter customs, Jackson Customs, ESP customs, Mayoness, PRS PS, ect ect???
> 
> as long as the guy(s) whos doing the job is making a good custom quality job who really cares.



Quality is all that should matter, but people do know those names. Fender, Jackson, and Charvel (even before they were a single entity) in particular have done a good job promoting specific luthiers. People know Mike Lipe too, and they know being made by Sugi means something. Point is, regardless of whether they’re good or not, at the price point they’re being sold at, they’re being sold to people who care about that kind of minutia. It you’re not someone who talks about guitars on the internet, you don’t even know who Rob Chapman is.


----------



## feraledge

Somehow these fades got Chappers brought up (FWIW, I have found Rob's videos to be useful and less annoying than most YTs, I think his company does right and when the initial batch had botched specs, he made it right, so the hatred aspect isn't me, I just don't like those fades):





So let's get back to drooling over those while some fight a dead horse to the death about 12 fret inlays.


----------



## feraledge

Also, ESP USA gallery has been updated. As much as Sponge hates painting white guitars, they do turn out fantastic. I love a sick top, but white Eclipses and Vipers are pretty breathtaking: 




Emerald burst over quilt Horizon? The mock up generator doesn't do it justice. Just imagine...


----------



## xwmucradiox

Looks like they're just keeping the Viper baritone which is the worst shape for a long scale since the neck dive is so bad. Really wish they would put out an EII Eclipse Baritone similar to the EC401B but well made.


----------



## feraledge

xwmucradiox said:


> Looks like they're just keeping the Viper baritone which is the worst shape for a long scale since the neck dive is so bad. Really wish they would put out an EII Eclipse Baritone similar to the EC401B but well made.


I'm curious how it balances with the carved heel. Not that I want a baritone personally, but the 25.5" scale 7 has been on my radar. 
The LTD Vipers I had with the blocky heel did have issues with neck dive, but the ESP Viper I had with carved heel was perfect.


----------



## cardinal

Yeah baritone for a guitar that already neck dives is a real head scratcher. 

I liked what they did with the 8-string Eclipses last year. Hoping for some type of 8-string TE maybe. Carpenter uses Floyd 8s now, so that really really needs to happen!!!


----------



## possumkiller

feraledge said:


> Somehow these fades got Chappers brought up (FWIW, I have found Rob's videos to be useful and less annoying than most YTs, I think his company does right and when the initial batch had botched specs, he made it right, so the hatred aspect isn't me, I just don't like those fades):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let's get back to drooling over those while some fight a dead horse to the death about 12 fret inlays.


That white snapper is also LTD. Is that a roasted maple neck?


----------



## feraledge

possumkiller said:


> That white snapper is also LTD. Is that a roasted maple neck?


Looks like it could be, but white balances and all... I wouldn't say definitively based on that pic. Ready for this video to come out for a better look.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

feraledge said:


> Somehow these fades got Chappers brought up (FWIW, I have found Rob's videos to be useful and less annoying than most YTs, I think his company does right and when the initial batch had botched specs, he made it right, so the hatred aspect isn't me, I just don't like those fades):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let's get back to drooling over those while some fight a dead horse to the death about 12 fret inlays.


X-Tones!! <3


----------



## gunch

NAMM 2018 - Plague of Single Cuts
NAMM 2019 - Plague of Fades


----------



## Mathemagician

NAMM 2020 - Pray for Plagues


----------



## A-Branger

they already ahd one Horizon last year with a purple/blue fade, which looked so awesome in person. Dont remember if it ws an EII or a top end LTD.

Also Ibanez have been doing the fades with their premium line for a couple of years. Also Scechter last year too, and this year?

of course PRS on their spcial builds as its not a core of the shelf finish/color

brind on the fades. Me love me some fades, more than burst TBH


also 2019 NAMM would be more like baked maple everything!!!!!


----------



## feraledge

Fuck it, fades and roasted maple? I’m all in. 
Y’all can keep your unicorn vomit burst on burl tops.


----------



## A-Branger

feraledge said:


> Fuck it, fades and roasted maple? I’m all in.
> Y’all can keep your unicorn vomit burst on burl tops.


and sparkles, dont forget sparkles!!!!!! 

LTD/ESP being the "we only know black/white" guitar brand, actually its one of the few that has offered sparkle finishes

I need a sparkle guitar in my life!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

A USA TE-7 with a Floyd would be pretty damn fantastic. More Stef TE sigs, really...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Mathemagician said:


> NAMM 2020 - Pray for Plagues


NAMM 2021 - Bringer of Plagues, 2009-era Divine Heresy reunites, Dino waffles back from Ibanez to ESP.


----------



## Seabeast2000

NAMM 2022-Plague of Plaids.....and glitter.


----------



## Hollowway

The906 said:


> NAMM 2022-Plague of Plaids.....and glitter.



I would be SO down for plaid! Watch the old Blues Saraceno models skyrocket in value!


----------



## Hollowway

feraledge said:


> I just don't like those fades):



2014: Popular girls's hair style - Ombre
2019: Popular guitar finish - Ombre


----------



## possumkiller

feraledge said:


> Looks like it could be, but white balances and all... I wouldn't say definitively based on that pic. Ready for this video to come out for a better look.


Never seen the black trem with stainless parts on anything but LTD.


----------



## mnemonic

Hollowway said:


> 2014: Popular girls's hair style - Ombre
> 2019: Popular guitar finish - Ombre



What is popular in women’s hairstyles today so I can get ahead of the curve?


----------



## Zado

feraledge said:


> Fuck it, fades and roasted maple? I’m all in.
> Y’all can keep your unicorn vomit burst on burl tops.


If that one above is an LTD Snapper and they are making one with vintage tremolo as well, you can keep all the fades, burls, vomit and shit.


----------



## Mathemagician

I still love burl and spalted finishes but I maintain that they look best in “natural” gloss finishes to make the knots/pattern/etc in the wood “pop”. Different light stains of brown or tan can also work super well. I just don’t know why you’d stain them crazy colors as the tops are so inconsistent. ONE crazy burl MAY look good in purple, but a production line’s worth is going to vary a lot. 

Now sparkles already won me over when EBMM started doing them for artists a few years back, and then people would order Aristides with sparkles too. I’m sure kiesel has already discovered a cutting-edge new way to ruin sparkles as well. 

Hope ESP saved a unique finish for an E-2 or upper end LTD model for 2019, as I know hoping for a whole line doesn’t vibe with their more conservative approach. Haven’t they had a sparkle-purple for a year or two?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Mathemagician said:


> I still love burl and spalted finishes but I maintain that they look best in “natural” gloss finishes to make the knots/pattern/etc in the wood “pop”. Different light stains of brown or tan can also work super well. I just don’t know why you’d stain them crazy colors as the tops are so inconsistent. ONE crazy burl MAY look good in purple, but a production line’s worth is going to vary a lot.
> 
> Now sparkles already won me over when EBMM started doing them for artists a few years back, and then people would order Aristides with sparkles too. I’m sure kiesel has already discovered a cutting-edge new way to ruin sparkles as well.
> 
> Hope ESP saved a unique finish for an E-2 or upper end LTD model for 2019, as I know hoping for a whole line doesn’t vibe with their more conservative approach. Haven’t they had a sparkle-purple for a year or two?



A few E-II models come in purple sparkle (I think they were released early in 2018-- Eclipse and then a little later the Horizon 7-string Baritone w/Hipshot) and they recently released a red sparkle Eclipse.


----------



## xwmucradiox

feraledge said:


> I'm curious how it balances with the carved heel. Not that I want a baritone personally, but the 25.5" scale 7 has been on my radar.
> The LTD Vipers I had with the blocky heel did have issues with neck dive, but the ESP Viper I had with carved heel was perfect.



I had one and it was pretty bad. That shape is clumsy feeling in general. My EC401B is pretty much perfect from an ergonomics angle on a regular guitar. If they would just make that in the EII range I'd happily buy 2. As is I just make do with the one ridiculously poorly made guitar. If it didn't sound so good I would have recorded all my recent records with something else.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I just realized they didn't send a teaser email out last Friday. Huh.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just realized they didn't send a teaser email out last Friday. Huh.



I think they are getting ready to show the 2019 lineup.


----------



## possumkiller

That's probably all the new stuff for next year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

possumkiller said:


> That's probably all the new stuff for next year.



Yup, party's over. Everyone head home. ESP is being bought by Kiesel. Everything's gonna have beveled burl maple fades. 

I mean it's a bit early, but I guess they're going to do some big teaser video. Then again, they aren't known for doing EVERYTHING at once until a day or two before name.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay so, they're going to reveal the 2019 lineup in 4 days, but they gave this teaser of some of the stuff coming;

A new sig model for Reba Meyer (A Viper with a 6-in-line reverse headstock. Huh)
A new Stef 607B, with A SINGLE FUCKING PICKUP AND A SATIN PURPLE FINISH
A new George Lynch sig model. A 200-series based on the tiger stripe
A budget version of the Frank Bello J bass
A Tele-shaped Ted Aguilar sig model
A 6-string Ken Susi sig model
A white Gary Holt Eclipse.
And a black Sparrowhawk.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Intrigued by black Sparrowhawk, some variant of Sparrowhawk is calling my name pretty hard.


----------



## Bdtunn

White Gary holt you say!!!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Purple satin SC please. I don't like the SC models because of that stupid middle pickup so now I will love it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm guessing it'll be this in single-cut form.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay so, they're going to reveal the 2019 lineup in 4 days, but they gave this teaser of some of the stuff coming;
> 
> A new sig model for Reba Meyer (A Viper with a 6-in-line reverse headstock.)
> 
> That’s going to look like hot trash.
> 
> A new Stef 607B, with A SINGLE FUCKING PICKUP AND A SATIN PURPLE FINISH
> 
> That’s going to be awesome!
> 
> A 6-string Ken Susi sig model
> 
> Wonder why a 6?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> .



You can already see the Stef. It's a thing.




And I'm guessing Susi is getting a 6-string so it gives him an excuse to sell more Fishman pickups.


----------



## setsuna7

Looks like we’ll be getting that Stef Purple that Zimbloth ordered, that got sent to Stef accidentally. Somehow we’ll be getting that


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

setsuna7 said:


> Looks like we’ll be getting that Stef Purple that Zimbloth ordered, that got sent to Stef accidentally. Somehow we’ll be getting that



Wait, it was accientally sent to Stef?

So you're telling me that the (arguably) best looking Stef sig is possibly a thing because of an accident?


----------



## setsuna7

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait, it was accientally sent to Stef?
> 
> So you're telling me that the (arguably) best looking Stef sig is possibly a thing because of an accident?


Zimbloth mentioned on his FB.


----------



## setsuna7

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait, it was accientally sent to Stef?
> 
> So you're telling me that the (arguably) best looking Stef sig is possibly a thing because of an accident?


Here’s the post


----------



## feraledge

I’m stoked Reba is getting a sig. But very curious to see how the reverse inline looks on a Viper.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> But very curious to see how the reverse inline looks on a Viper.



Like the abomination it sounds.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Like the abomination it sounds.


Yeah, I'm trying to be optimistic about a decision I don't think I'll ever understand.


----------



## A-Branger

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You can already see the Stef. It's a thing.
> 
> View attachment 65638
> 
> 
> And I'm guessing Susi is getting a 6-string so it gives him an excuse to sell more Fishman pickups.


love the color but it needed to be a sparkle


----------



## Isolationist

That new Ted Aguilar model sounds perfect.


----------



## possumkiller

It's like an ESP COW7


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## Sogradde

feraledge said:


> As of 2013;
> ESP = made in the custom shops of Japan (Original Series & Customs)
> ESP USA = made in the US shop, which the SSO ESP Custom Club has officially decreed a custom shop, technically they are a top tier production with some options.
> EII = made in Japan production guitars (formerly ESP Standard Series and, briefly, LTD Elite)
> LTD Deluxe/Sigs = _mostly_ made in Korea, top tier LTD
> LTD 400 series = have been Korea, Indonesia and China
> Below 400 = Indonesia and China
> 
> ESP "regular" depends on the year/model. You can find old customs for EII pricing. Used to be able to find old ESP Standards for LTD pricing. But price wise, EII is mid-range, ESP is higher in price. USA is cheaper than Japan almost always.



I know I'm a little late to the party but is there a reason why E-II are so absurdly expensive in europe (no idea about the US)? I'd be interested in a horizon but the most bland looking ones cost more than even my most expensive Ibby. And they're not even better quality wise. The ones I played in the store had no features that would explain the price difference. Also the craftmanship was meh at best. Am I missing something here?


----------



## angl2k

Wow I'm liking the Steph model. Single bridge pickup = sexy.


----------



## jephjacques

Fun fact about that Stef sig- the original purple custom was meant for the Axe Palace but got sent to Stef by mistake. Apparently he liked it so much he had them build him his own!


----------



## ThisBrokenMachine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You can already see the Stef. It's a thing.
> 
> View attachment 65638
> 
> 
> And I'm guessing Susi is getting a 6-string so it gives him an excuse to sell more Fishman pickups.



I FELL IN LOVE


----------



## I play music

jephjacques said:


> Fun fact about that Stef sig- the original purple custom was meant for the Axe Palace but got sent to Stef by mistake. Apparently he liked it so much he had them build him his own!


"by mistake" ;-)
Maybe ESP just used the opportunity to show Stef how cool his guitar would be without goofy handwriting inlay on the 12th fret and without the middle pickup that lots of potential customers don't like. Now if they by mistake could also send him a guitar with stainless steel frets that would be perfect


----------



## Seabeast2000

I play music said:


> "by mistake" ;-)
> Maybe ESP just used the opportunity to show Stef how cool his guitar would be without goofy handwriting inlay on the 12th fret and without the middle pickup that lots of potential customers don't like. Now if they by mistake could also send him a guitar with stainless steel frets that would be perfect


ESP does not abide the SS, so far as I have browsed.


----------



## Albake21

Super interested in the new SC sig and really interested in the 6 string Ken Susi model. Any word on what Ken's will look like?


----------



## MFB

Albake21 said:


> Any word on what Ken's will look like?



Rumor has it that it will indeed, look like, a guitar


----------



## cardinal

MFB said:


> Rumor has it that it will indeed, look like, a guitar



Not necessarily a given with ESP


----------



## I play music

cardinal said:


> Not necessarily a given with ESP


Could also look like a pizza.


----------



## setsuna7

I play music said:


> Could also look like a pizza.



or a Goddamn Watermelon!!!


----------



## JD27

It’s a Taco with Fishmans and Evertune.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Or a Gibson Explorer








*sirens in the distance*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

New one. it's the E-II lineup.

New models:
E-II Arrow
E-II Eclipse-7 Evertune
E-II SN-2
E-II Viper (non baritone, 57/66 set. Black satin and urban camo)

New finishes:
E-II Horizon III FR in a cherry fade
E-II Horizon FR in trans black
E-II M-II NT in black fade burl
E-II M-II 7 in purple fade
E-II SN-2 in blue fade

Also a lot of bareknuckle pickups. 

EDIT: Also a uh...it's actually a NEW 57/66 set? Called the 57/66 TWIN. Can be coil-split.


----------



## Masoo2

"the E-II M-II 7 comes in Purple Natural Fade Finish"


----------



## JD27

The return of the Viper makes me happy. That Arrow in Silver Fade is sick.


----------



## Spicypickles

Fades are getting dangerously close to burl tops to me. Way too common, and they rarely look good.


----------



## FitRocker33

My god they must have read my posts here. The EII Eclipse 7 is back!!


----------



## cardinal

Damn. Nothing for 8 strings.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cardinal said:


> Damn. Nothing for 8 strings.


buy the red sparkle sc608b so I can live vicariously through you


----------



## cardinal

KnightBrolaire said:


> buy the red sparkle sc608b so I can live vicariously through you



Haha I don’t think I can fit a Floyd on there and I hate how LTD uses two truss rods on their 8s


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cardinal said:


> Haha I don’t think I can fit a Floyd on there and I hate how LTD uses two truss rods on their 8s


oh that's right, you're a trem heathen. nevermind then


----------



## dirtool

Masoo2 said:


> "the E-II M-II 7 comes in Purple Natural Fade Finish"



but will the 12th inlay survive?


----------



## NosralTserrof

This is the year purple guitars are a thing. 

Our time is now. Super stoked on that Stef bari.


----------



## possumkiller

I know! Let's put gaudy ass veneers all over our $2k Japanese guitars so they match our gross ass $300 Chinese guitars! 

Do the USA headquarters guys get any kind of say in what the EII line looks like? It seems like someone is trying to sabotage the standard series...


----------



## lewis

VIPER BABY!


----------



## TheUnknownOne

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> New one. it's the E-II lineup.
> 
> New models:
> E-II Arrow
> E-II Eclipse-7 Evertune
> E-II SN-2
> E-II Viper (non baritone, 57/66 set. Black satin and urban camo)
> 
> New finishes:
> E-II Horizon III FR in a cherry fade
> E-II Horizon FR in trans black
> E-II M-II NT in black fade burl
> E-II M-II 7 in purple fade
> E-II SN-2 in blue fade
> 
> Also a lot of bareknuckle pickups.
> 
> EDIT: Also a uh...it's actually a NEW 57/66 set? Called the 57/66 TWIN. Can be coil-split.
> 
> View attachment 65658



The E-II M-II NT in black fade burl is pure secks


----------



## Millul

TheUnknownOne said:


> The E-II M-II NT in black fade burl is pure secks



And, to the contrary, here I am, wondering if I shall be sad or happy that they did it like that, as fades and burl tops are 2 things I can't stand - so I'm sad because an HT M-II is the stuff of dreams, and happy because I get to keep my 2k a bit longer...


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

KnightBrolaire said:


> buy the red sparkle sc608b so I can live vicariously through you


I already did and sold it. It was heavy af and the middle pickup is stupid.


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Millul said:


> And, to the contrary, here I am, wondering if I shall be sad or happy that they did it like that, as fades and burl tops are 2 things I can't stand - so I'm sad because an HT M-II is the stuff of dreams, and happy because I get to keep my 2k a bit longer...



I admit I generally do not like burls as they often come in flashy colors and tend to look like someone puked over your guitar, but that top is pretty sweet


----------



## gunshow86de

NosralTserrof said:


> This is the year purple guitars are a thing.
> 
> Our time is now. Super stoked on that Stef bari.



Purple guitars without gold hardware is a hollow victory for me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I already did and sold it. It was heavy af and the middle pickup is stupid.


Idgaf about weight or the middle pickup, I just want dat sparkle


----------



## Mathemagician

Stupid Snow White offset V. I been talking shit saying I want exactly that admittedly “simple” design. Fuck. Whatever i’ll place the order like 12-31-19. It’ll still count and I can figure out which kidney is my least favorite.


----------



## gunch

feraledge said:


> I’m stoked Reba is getting a sig. But very curious to see how the reverse inline looks on a Viper.



1. Viper is only 1 layer of abstraction away from a fender offset body anyways so it doesn't sound _that_ insane get a reverse knife stock 

2. Washburn made a HM Idol with their similar HM headstock and it was sexy

3. Good for her, that's dope.


----------



## I play music

cardinal said:


> Haha I don’t think I can fit a Floyd on there and I hate how LTD uses two truss rods on their 8s


Good you mention the two truss rods, never thought about that. I can adjust a single truss rod but with two how would I know which one of the two how much  Better stick to instruments with a single truss rod, I'm a simple man


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Obligatory bass lineup reveal. Please ignore.

AP-4 (snapper bass) Black Metal. Single EMG 35CS soapbar. Stingray vibe, I guess.
AP-4/5 in Pelham blue
AP-204 in white
The B-series fanned-frets now have a new figured top
LTD Stream series now has a flat top.
LTD Stream 1004/1005. Natural burl tops.


----------



## cardinal

I play music said:


> Good you mention the two truss rods, never thought about that. I can adjust a single truss rod but with two how would I know which one of the two how much  Better stick to instruments with a single truss rod, I'm a simple man



So it depends on how the rods are placed. Most “inexpensive” dual rod setups are “parallel” in that the rods are placed right next to each other down the center. Here, you must adjust each to pretty much the same tension in tandem. More expensive set ups are “diagonal” in that the rods are spaced apart, one for each side of the neck. Here, you first leave the bass side loose and tighten the treble side appropriately. Then tweak the bass side as needed. 

The LTDs appear to be parallel rods, so you must make modest adjustments to each rod equally as you dial it in.


----------



## cardinal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Obligatory bass lineup reveal. Please ignore.
> 
> AP-4 (snapper bass) Black Metal. Single EMG 35CS soapbar. Stingray vibe, I guess.
> AP-4/5 in Pelham blue
> AP-204 in white
> The B-series fanned-frets now have a new figured top
> LTD Stream series now has a flat top.
> LTD Stream 1004/1005. Natural burl tops.
> 
> View attachment 65674



Pelham blue looks sweet.


----------



## Bdtunn

Holt instagram’d the new white one, I like it a lot!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bdtunn said:


> Holt instagram’d the new white one, I like it a lot!


https://www.instagram.com/p/BrTCYYfAyBr/

Yeah, honestly I love it more than the black one. I just wish it had a red logo.

But the white one just fits more. Probably because of the inlays.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BrTCYYfAyBr/
> 
> Yeah, honestly I love it more than the black one. I just wish it had a red logo.
> 
> But the white one just fits more. Probably because of the inlays.



Ha, he sounded like Bubbles from Trailer Park Boys when he was singing. Was ready for him to yell “Decent” when he opened the case.


----------



## TiffuZeless

...welp, looks like I need to buy the whole Black Metal series. Including the bass. And I'm not a bassist, nor a trve kvlt.


----------



## Mathemagician

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BrTCYYfAyBr/
> 
> Yeah, honestly I love it more than the black one. I just wish it had a red logo.
> 
> But the white one just fits more. Probably because of the inlays.



I love how genuinely happy he sounds. Like some random person on this forum “hey guys new toy!”


----------



## NosralTserrof

I'm glad the b-1005 multi-scale is becoming a more available thing, it's certainly better than paying $2000 for a dingwall and waiting 9 months for it


----------



## I play music

cardinal said:


> So it depends on how the rods are placed. Most “inexpensive” dual rod setups are “parallel” in that the rods are placed right next to each other down the center. Here, you must adjust each to pretty much the same tension in tandem. More expensive set ups are “diagonal” in that the rods are spaced apart, one for each side of the neck. Here, you first leave the bass side loose and tighten the treble side appropriately. Then tweak the bass side as needed.
> 
> The LTDs appear to be parallel rods, so you must make modest adjustments to each rod equally as you dial it in.


Thanks for the explanation but the "you must adjust each to pretty much the same tension in tandem" is something I don't feel too comfortable about. Also I wonder if it isn't possible for them to build a small mechanism with 3 gear wheels so you can adjust both truss rods together.


----------



## trem licking

I have a bass with 2 truss rods, really close to each other. it's not a big deal honestly, and it's not really any more prone to screwing up than a single rod. you dont have to have the rods "exact", just ballpark. you can reset them equal by adjusting the rods to 0 (the middle of the range of a dual action truss rod (you know you're at the 0 mark when the rod becomes slack/super easy to turn)).

on my bass i developed a little twist in the neck, so i cranked one rod opposite the other to see if i could compensate for the twist a bit. i dont recommend that you do this necessarily, but i cranked the rods pretty hard opposite each other (cuz i had little choice), and no harm came. the twist seems to have been tamed surprisingly... i had thought it would be a fruitless effort being that the rods are so close together but it seemed to have worked.

in summary; dual truss rod guitar is not something to worry about. easy peezy. if i liked the guitar, it would not even be a factor.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

JD27 said:


> Ha, he sounded like Bubbles from Trailer Park Boys when he was singing. Was ready for him to yell “Decent” when he opened the case.


 (dies)


----------



## possumkiller

That EII Horizon FR7 with quilt veneer and reverse headstock would be pretty badass in some neat solid finishes like Andromeda or those cool weird metallic blotchy finishes they did on the 6 version a few years back. Or some satin metallic colors.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

And the 1000 series!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dineley said:


> And the 1000 series!!!
> View attachment 65691









I was gonna come post it. 

Also, called it on the Xtone series.  But a 1000-series one? Killer. And an Evertune-loaded Tele? boi

I was wrong about the Arrow Black Metal, though. Just a single 81. Fuck. 

Also, the coil-splitting EMG 57/66 set is a thing for sure. TIme to make a thread for that instead.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was gonna come post it.
> 
> Also, called it on the Xtone series.  But a 1000-series one? Killer. And an Evertune-loaded Tele? boi
> 
> I was wrong about the Arrow Black Metal, though. Just a single 81. Fuck.
> 
> Also, the coil-splitting EMG 57/66 set is a thing for sure. TIme to make a thread for that instead.




haha sorry thought you might be busy, it came in my inbox at work, I read it, did some work then came here and saw it wasn't posted yet haha. Also yeah thread on EMGs is key lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also I just realized the EC-1001 series is chambered. That's a bit of a departure because I think the Eclipses were always solid.


----------



## A-Branger

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also I just realized the EC-1001 series is chambered. That's a bit of a departure because I think the Eclipses were always solid.


maybe they would be full thickness? reason why they need the chambers instead of the thin EC


EDIT: yup, they are full thickness. Makes sense to chamber them


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A-Branger said:


> maybe they would be full thickness? reason why they need the chambers instead of the thin EC
> 
> 
> EDIT: yup, they are full thickness. Makes sense to chamber them



Yeah i saw its FT. I believe all other FT Eclipsed like the CTM and Alex Skolnick sigs are solidbody. The only other time we got a chambered Eclipse was the ESP USA. 

Also a big fuck yeah is an actual maple cap. Which makes sense with the chambering.


----------



## feraledge

EMG 666 turns out to be an EMG 81. Either way, was going to turn into a BW if it winds up in my hands. Interesting to see the Black Metal series end up on the Deluxe announcement. I was under the impression that they are on the 400 series production lines with 1000 series parts. 
Also, I'm glad they're giving info, but c'mon ESP, just drop the goddamn catalog.


----------



## feraledge

Side note, anyone else catch that Sponge posted up last night about doing finish samples for LTD? That could be exciting.


----------



## possumkiller

Nothing new with the M-1000 then eh? No M-1007?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

feraledge said:


> Side note, anyone else catch that Sponge posted up last night about doing finish samples for LTD? That could be exciting.


i saw some tasty beach fades


----------



## jephjacques

Yeah looks like they're gonna have those fades and weird swirl finishes he's been doing. I'm not into fades myself but more bright metallic colors are always welcome.


----------



## A-Branger

feraledge said:


> Side note, anyone else catch that Sponge posted up last night about doing finish samples for LTD? That could be exciting.



yup, some really tasty fades

fades is gonna be the new purple/burl which were the new bevel

happy to see LTD stepping out of black/white more and more


----------



## BrailleDecibel

feraledge said:


> EMG 666 turns out to be an EMG 81. Either way, was going to turn into a BW if it winds up in my hands. Interesting to see the Black Metal series end up on the Deluxe announcement. I was under the impression that they are on the 400 series production lines with 1000 series parts.
> Also, I'm glad they're giving info, but c'mon ESP, just drop the goddamn catalog.


Coming up next, LTD Black Metal Sousaphone, complete with EMG 420 tube, one key, and one note, for shitting out Nu-Djent riffs all over the orchestra.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

HERE THEY ARE:

https://www.espguitars.com/pages/2019-product-preview




I need these:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This.. Actually isn't that bad.





Richard Kruspe called. He wants his guitar back. :lol;





First time I've seen an LP without pickup rings and didn't want to gag.










OOOOH BABY





This looks cheap as hell, but at the same time slick as hell











One of these is in my future


----------



## cardinal

I like the MH1007 a lot, with the line-line headstock. If if weren't for getting into 8-strings, I'd probably end up with one of those.


----------



## Gravy Train

Yup, that Reba Meyers Viper actually looks pretty sick... Turned out way better than I could have imagined!

Too bad they didn't post a picture of the TE series with the EverTune...


----------



## Trashgreen




----------



## Zado

AkiraSpectrum said:


> HERE THEY ARE:
> 
> https://www.espguitars.com/pages/2019-product-preview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need these:


Curious to hear the "no more burl" guys now.


Wan't there a strat on the wall behind alexi tho?


----------



## Trashgreen




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Curious to hear the "no more burl" guys now.
> 
> 
> Wan't there a strat on the wall behind alexi tho?



Still a nope from me.  

The Strat is the LTD SN-1000FR. It's probably not pictured like the TE-1000ET.


----------



## Albake21

Wow.... for the first time ever I'm actually super interested in ESP's new lineup. That Ken Susi 6 string is super badass and those LTD Fades are super nice. I just want to know about the necks. Please ESP.... please give me natural necks. Can you please stop with fucking glossy necks?


----------



## Womb raider

Pretty decent offering this year. Nothing sticks out at me as a must have save for an arrow possibly. Hopefully this will satiate the " ESP only makes black guitars durr" crowd.


----------



## JD27

The all black Sparrowhawk looks cool, I’d change the hardware to black too though. I like that finish and single humbucker on the RM Viper, but that headstock does not work at all. In fact, it offends my delicate Viper emotions and I respectfully request that it never be posted again. 

I do like these a lot though.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Womb raider said:


> Pretty decent offering this year. Nothing sticks out at me as a must have save for an arrow possibly. Hopefully this will satiate the " ESP only makes black guitars durr" crowd.



I mean, they're covered, but then you've got the "i hate burl" and the "I hate 12th fret inlay" crowd.


----------



## gunshow86de

If only this wasn't a fade....





Hoping this (plus last year's models and the short videos they've been posting of Stef's customs throughout the year) means they'll start offering more LTD Stef models in his various custom shop colors.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The MH1007 was actually one of my favorites of the bunch. I DO wish it had a reverse headstock and a 26.5'' or 27'' scale, but it still looks rad as is.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still a nope from me.
> 
> The Strat is the LTD SN-1000FR. It's probably not pictured like the TE-1000ET.


Don't take me wrong, it's a nope for me as well, also the burl in the purple on looks particularly ugly, but the guitar itself looks fancy so proly many haters will get converted.

About th SN, really hoping so.


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The MH1007 was actually one of my favorites of the bunch. I DO wish it had a reverse headstock and a 26.5'' scale, but it still looks rad as is.


Yeah I'm super disappointed it's a 25.5" but it still looks pretty badass.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

AkiraSpectrum said:


> HERE THEY ARE:
> 
> https://www.espguitars.com/pages/2019-product-preview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need these:




That purple fade omg. I need it


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

gunshow86de said:


> If only this wasn't a fade....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping this (plus last year's models and the short videos they've been posting of Stef's customs throughout the year) means they'll start offering more LTD Stef models in his various custom shop colors.




Yep getting both of these


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Now this tickles my pickle


----------



## gunshow86de

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> That purple fade omg. I need it



I saw that and immediately started thinking of that final scene in Gran Torino. To me, this guitar is equivalent to all the "mods" Walt describes.  "Burl-topped fades just look like hell!"


----------



## canuck brian

If there's a fixed bridge Arrow in the LTD series, i'm in.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

canuck brian said:


> If there's a fixed bridge Arrow in the LTD series, i'm in.



Looks like the E-II version is the only one ATM.


----------



## Bdtunn

Ooohhhhhh those arrows!!!!!!!


----------



## Mathemagician

OliOliver said:


> Now this tickles my pickle



Did you see the purple one? I want to buy it and play blackened country on it. 

I’d have to both learn chords AND how to play country. But that’s tomorrow me’s problem. Sparkles.


----------



## possumkiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like the E-II version is the only one ATM.


Ass To Mouth?


----------



## BlueTrident

Ugh I’m gassing for the Black Sparrowhawk as well as the Ben Weinman sig but LTD dogs are super expensive in the UK at the moment


----------



## BlueTrident

BlueTrident said:


> Ugh I’m gassing for the Black Sparrowhawk as well as the Ben Weinman sig but LTD dogs are super expensive in the UK at the moment


*sigs ahahah


----------



## Lada The Great

So much single pickup goodness!


----------



## TheUnknownOne

gunshow86de said:


> If only this wasn't a fade....



Wow I'm so sad it's not a 6, would instabuy it haha


----------



## Seabeast2000

so the 2019 catalog has dropped? Or are we still looking at bits and pieces of things to come?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The906 said:


> so the 2019 catalog has dropped? Or are we still looking at bits and pieces of things to come?



A model or two seems to be missing, like the SN-1000FR and the TE1000ET


----------



## feraledge

Call me crazy, but I think the Viper headstock could do well with the Eclipse squibble. 








Also, white Eclipse might still be my favorite.


----------



## feraledge

My opinions on burl remain unphased. There are some awesome ones in this line up and more Arrows and Vipers is sick. But I think this one has my eye the most.


----------



## gunch

Wait wasn't the purple stef actually nick from axe palace's idea?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

silverabyss said:


> Wait wasn't the purple stef actually nick from axe palace's idea?


kind of. that was actually a purple sparkle that they ordered, somehow stef got it, and now we get another stef sig


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HNNNNG


----------



## gunch




----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A model or two seems to be missing, like the SN-1000FR and the TE1000ET


And the ESP JR-don'tknowESPnamingconventions, right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> And the ESP JR-don'tknowESPnamingconventions, right?



I think that one got lost.

In the dumpster.

Where it belongs.


----------



## Kaura

StevenC said:


> And the ESP JR-don'tknowESPnamingconventions, right?



Oh, fuck yes. Keep your rainbow vomit fades. This is the shit.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> My opinions on burl remain unphased. There are some awesome ones in this line up and more Arrows and Vipers is sick. But I think this one has my eye the most.



I like that one too, reminds me of the finish the Shecter SLS Elite I had was.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm still thinking about that 7-string Viper and that MH-1007. I want a 2nd 7-string, and uh... yeah.


----------



## I play music

I like the amount of guitars with only a bridge humbucker. That's fuckin' metal


----------



## Mathemagician

I had hoped to see some more H/S 80’s style layouts but to be sure it’s minor and doesn’t affect my GAS in the least.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mathemagician said:


> I had hoped to see some more H/S 80’s style layouts but to be sure it’s minor and doesn’t affect my GAS in the least.



They did one. The MH-1000HS


----------



## Mathemagician

Yeah if I was in the market for a Floyd guitar that would check all the boxes. In reverse of SSO fashion I wouldn’t change a damn thing on that red fade version.


----------



## Seabeast2000

A flurry of fotos in this thread. Did this one get posted?


----------



## BrailleDecibel

gunshow86de said:


> Hoping this (plus last year's models and the short videos they've been posting of Stef's customs throughout the year) means they'll start offering more LTD Stef models in his various custom shop colors.


When Christian Olde Wolbers did a guitar so well 14 years ago that Steph can now make a killing on his own sigs, you know you did at least one or two somethings correctly.


----------



## feraledge

I'm trying, I really am. But it's just not happening. My brain is like, look at that nice M for the headstock/neck and look at that cool Viper, but never the two shall meet.


----------



## feraledge

Anyone know is the Floyd Rose SE is the same as the Floyd Rose 1500 that Schecter is using? A 1000 with stainless screws and larger block? It's on the Deluxe only, so I'm assuming so. 
I'll post a pic because I'm not a monster. 




Also, I want this:


----------



## Zado

The906 said:


> A flurry of fotos in this thread. Did this one get posted?


I guess it's a virtual model from their guitar builder in their site. Wish theh made a real life pic cause it really looks like the coolest of the bunch


----------



## Soya

KnightBrolaire said:


> HNNNNG





Sonnn that might well indeed be my first ESP, reindeer blue be damned.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

That Silver Fade E-II Arrow with the Floyd is making me look for things to sell. Including plasma. 

And that Horizon III is drool-worthy.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Zado said:


> I guess it's a virtual model from their guitar builder in their site. Wish theh made a real life pic cause it really looks like the coolest of the bunch



Yeah, that is a forearm contour there isn't it? What body carve is that?
This was pulled from their 2019 page on the main site...just FYI.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The906 said:


> Yeah, that is a forearm contour there isn't it? What body carve is that?
> This was pulled from their 2019 page on the main site...just FYI.



It's from the 2018 ESP USA lineup/configurator. 

https://www.espguitars.com/pages/esp-usa-configurator


----------



## Seabeast2000

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's from the 2018 ESP USA lineup/configurator.
> 
> https://www.espguitars.com/pages/esp-usa-configurator



Cheers, put me down for an LTD version!


----------



## trem licking

really hoping for an 8 string with floyd unveil. i dont even care what it looks like. well... mostly.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I'm trying, I really am. But it's just not happening. My brain is like, look at that nice M for the headstock/neck and look at that cool Viper, but never the two shall meet.



Dude, why? I kindly asked never to post that thing again and you go and offend my delicate Viper emotions. It’s a hideous abomination and it should have been aborted. But now we are stuck with it, so we are going to lock it in a room in the attic and never speak of it again!


----------



## dirtool

gasing the snapper, hope there are no center dots


----------



## Church2224

dirtool said:


> gasing the snapper, hope there are no center dots



Have any pics of the E-II SN-2 Pop up yet? Specs sound right up my alley.


----------



## cardinal

trem licking said:


> really hoping for an 8 string with floyd unveil. i dont even care what it looks like. well... mostly.



Yeah, I would love to see this. I’m surprised it hasn’t happened since I think Carpenter has been using a Floyd 8 on his more recent builds. The Floyd 8 is a pretty nice piece, but the radius of the nut and bridge are a bit bizarre (18 and 20mm, respectively), which maybe has made it hard to adopt.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Would've loved to see some cockstocks on the many Horizon offerings.


----------



## I play music

trem licking said:


> really hoping for an 8 string with floyd unveil. i dont even care what it looks like. well... mostly.


Is there still something to be unveiled? I thought the product preview already shows everything new for 2019.


----------



## MickD7

StevenC said:


> And the ESP JR-don'tknowESPnamingconventions, right?




I would have been all over this if they had released it, I still get the impression that it hasn’t clicked with whoever is in charge of ESPs artists endorsements with how skilled a player Javier is. I’d be Backing him up for a new model by now considering its been what 2-3 years since he joined and now he’s touring Mestis and providing a bit more of a profile for himself. 

* In before anyone bashes AAL for the “gear jumping” whilst wearing their kiss branded undies,kiss socks, kiss hat, kiss watch with their kiss pacemaker and kiss shirt and jeans on. *

I will say this though, why did we get another George Lynch model? Surely it’s only so he can climb out of his tanning booth for NAMM? I never seen him actively engaged in the conversation with the likes of G3/Generation Axe thing. Maybe he’s just not well followed in Australia?


----------



## Kaura

MickD7 said:


> I will say this though, why did we get another George Lynch model? Surely it’s only so he can climb out of his tanning booth for NAMM? I never seen him actively engaged in the conversation with the likes of G3/Generation Axe thing. Maybe he’s just not well followed in Australia?



Honestly, I have never heard anything else related to George Lynch apart from his signature guitars. Not a single song or anything. Ever since I started giving shit about guitars back in 2006 those fucking tiger stripe super strats have been haunting me and I've been hoping they would just go away.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MickD7 said:


> I would have been all over this if they had released it, I still get the impression that it hasn’t clicked with whoever is in charge of ESPs artists endorsements with how skilled a player Javier is. I’d be Backing him up for a new model by now considering its been what 2-3 years since he joined and now he’s touring Mestis and providing a bit more of a profile for himself.
> 
> * In before anyone bashes AAL for the “gear jumping” whilst wearing their kiss branded undies,kiss socks, kiss hat, kiss watch with their kiss pacemaker and kiss shirt and jeans on. *
> 
> I will say this though, why did we get another George Lynch model? Surely it’s only so he can climb out of his tanning booth for NAMM? I never seen him actively engaged in the conversation with the likes of G3/Generation Axe thing. Maybe he’s just not well followed in Australia?



Lynch is part of the club where they have a well monied following that will drop stupid money for every slight variation of ESP CS they come out with. That's driven a market for the LTD variants as well. 

ESP would be stupid not to feed that money machine.


----------



## I play music

Kaura said:


> Honestly, I have never heard anything else related to George Lynch apart from his signature guitars. Not a single song or anything. Ever since I started giving shit about guitars back in 2006 those fucking tiger stripe super strats have been haunting me and I've been hoping they would just go away.


I also have no idea who that guy is, only have seen his signature guitars...which have never inspired me to look up the artist


----------



## Womb raider

Lynch in many circles is considered up there with the likes of Rhoads and EVH. His guitar designs can come off as a bit tacky, but it is undeniably iconic. He's got a cult following just like Hammet and Hetfield so the market is definitely there.


----------



## kevdes93

That new steph is spectacular, its been a while since i bought a brand new guitar but i think thatll be it


----------



## jephjacques

As good of a musician as Javier Reyes is, there's no way he's well-known enough to move a lot of signature guitars. I've never even seen an NGD here for his existing LTD sig. It's a shame, he's one of the few guys out there doing something different than tappytap prog and random-note djornts on an 8 string (yours truly included, lol).


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

jephjacques said:


> As good of a musician as Javier Reyes is, there's no way he's well-known enough to move a lot of signature guitars. I've never even seen an NGD here for his existing LTD sig. It's a shame, he's one of the few guys out there doing something different than tappytap prog and random-note djornts on an 8 string (yours truly included, lol).



Lol honestly it sucks. I think it comes down to when people talk about AAL, they always focus on " Oh yeah Tosin Abasi is a sick player". Javier is very talented and is constantly living in Tosin's shadow


----------



## MickD7

Javier was an absolute dude when I met him this year, his Masterclass with Plini was excellent. I said multiple times to the powers that be and companies I communicated with when I worked in music stores

1. Ibanez needed a female sig artist and model, god damn I was stoked that Nita got it. 
2. Javier needs far better rep as guitarist his skills are a match for Tosin and he isn’t just a sideline player and ESP should be stoked to have that kind of player on their roster. 

As for Lynch, hey fair enough. All I know of the guy besides his guitars was an old work colleague would harp on about him and he himself played guitar and owned a few of Lynch’s sig models but he never really backed up the discussion with a personal list of songs to check out. Which always struck me as weird. 

Either way I guess he moves guitars. But man it still would be awesome to see that JR 8 strat


----------



## JD27

MickD7 said:


> I will say this though, why did we get another George Lynch model? Surely it’s only so he can climb out of his tanning booth for NAMM? I never seen him actively engaged in the conversation with the likes of G3/Generation Axe thing. Maybe he’s just not well followed in Australia?





Kaura said:


> Honestly, I have never heard anything else related to George Lynch apart from his signature guitars. Not a single song or anything. Ever since I started giving shit about guitars back in 2006 those fucking tiger stripe super strats have been haunting me and I've been hoping they would just go away.





I play music said:


> I also have no idea who that guy is, only have seen his signature guitars...which have never inspired me to look up the artist



Because he was an early endorser of ESP guitars since around 85 I believe. If you were around for the glam metal/hard rock bands of the 80s, Dokken was pretty big. Now people of that age group have money to buy all his guitars, just like certain people buy every Metallica sig, so why not milk the cash cow. Now if you will excuse me...


----------



## xzacx

Kaura said:


> Honestly,* I have never heard anything else related to George Lynch apart from his signature guitars.* *Not a single song or anything.* Ever since I started giving shit about guitars back in 2006 those fucking tiger stripe super strats have been haunting me and I've been hoping they would just go away.



This is how I feel like the majority of people SSO seems to be into. I've never heard Periphery outside of this board. Keith Marrow? I still can't figure out what band he's in. I also have no idea who ever played a Blackmachine that made those so coveted. Makes me feel old. I DO know Dokken/George Lynch, but at least I can say they were a little before my time...I'm old enough to know about them, but too young to have been into it.


----------



## Zado

xzacx said:


> This is how I feel like the majority of people SSO seems to be into. I've never heard Periphery outside of this board. Keith Marrow? I still can't figure out what band he's in. I also have no idea who ever played a Blackmachine that made those so coveted. Makes me feel old. I DO know Dokken/George Lynch, but at least I can say they were a little before my time...I'm old enough to know about them, but too young to have been into it.


I can second this whole statement


----------



## Hollowway

Totally. There are loads of guitarists I’d never have heard of without the internet, friends, or the radio. I wish we could go back to the time when we didn’t find out about new players from someone else, and instead they were inserted directly into our consciousness by magic.


----------



## Mathemagician

I can’t talk shit for at least a year. Been saying I wanted a white offset V forever so now I can’t pout about their lineup. I need to complain vicariously through you picky bastards. Going over the Ibanez thread where I can demand thicker necks.


----------



## cardinal

jephjacques said:


> As good of a musician as Javier Reyes is, there's no way he's well-known enough to move a lot of signature guitars. I've never even seen an NGD here for his existing LTD sig. It's a shame, he's one of the few guys out there doing something different than tappytap prog and random-note djornts on an 8 string (yours truly included, lol).



I have to imagine we’d see more Javier sit NGDs if his sig was the Strat 8 but with humbuckers (even as a hardtail) rather than the sort of weird Mystique shape that is a bit expensive due to all the wood and hardware choices.


----------



## StevenC

I first saw the Mystique a year before Javier's guitar came out and I loved it. But I play 8s, so that was that. Then Javier's guitar came out and I guess it's a Mystque 8, but it's just so ugly. I'd definitely have his sig by now if it was an SSS 8 string strat.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Resurrection from all the way back on page 9, however:






Anybody know what the deal with this is or a name to go with? Very interested. Side note: what's up with the control layout on the one to the left?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Resurrection from all the way back on page 9, however:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know what the deal with this is or a name to go with? Very interested. Side note: what's up with the control layout on the one to the left?




It's an Edwards.
So we most likely won't ever see it state-side unless someone imports it.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@HeHasTheJazzHands I'm aware it's an Edwards, just looking for some more specific info. I can't find it listed in any artist section or production / production end section of Edwards catalogs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Resurrection from all the way back on page 9, however:
> 
> 
> Anybody know what the deal with this is or a name to go with? Very interested. Side note: what's up with the control layout on the one to the left?



I believe those are limited artist models for next year.


----------



## Ikke

@Crash Dandicoot @StevenC
For those who were/are wondering about the Snapper 7 Multiscale
The Japanese says Takayoshi Oomura Joint/Collaboration-Development Product
I hope you're all having a wonderful day. Take care of yourselves. Be kind to each other.

EDIT: Here's the link to Oomura's tweet for those interested. https://twitter.com/TakayoshiOhmura/status/1054385465808236545


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man I talked about wanting the Viper baritones, but now I can't stop thinking about the MH-1000HS in blue. 

I don't need another 6-string right now, but fuuuuuck.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

New ESP USA Finish? 

https://www.instagram.com/p/Brf7LRwADRE/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man I talked about wanting the Viper baritones, but now I can't stop thinking about the MH-1000HS in blue.
> 
> I don't need another 6-string right now, but fuuuuuck.


It's the one out of the whole line up that is the most appealing. The 7 in Black fade is nice too, but emgs aren't my favorite. The hum single is looking really sweet. I grew up in the 80's loving the ESP with that configuration, so it's totally nailing that nostalgia factor.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

JD27 said:


> Because he was an early endorser of ESP guitars since around 85 I believe. If you were around for the glam metal/hard rock bands of the 80s, Dokken was pretty big. Now people of that age group have money to buy all his guitars, just like certain people buy every Metallica sig, so why not milk the cash cow. Now if you will excuse me...



I'm pretty sure Lynch was the first major ESP endorser in the same way Vai was with Ibanez. He was one of the pioneer shredders after Eddie and Yngwie, and also helps that he still maintains a steady career, even after Dokken. Also agreed of the Lynch fans, or mob if you will, being a cash cow that ESP has every right to exploit.

And Lynch has always had some awesome guitars. He had an awesome Forest Baritone that I wish I bought back in the day.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also probably would throw the guys from Loudness in there as well. They used ESP a couple of years earlier than Lynch and probably put them on the map in Japan. Lynch gave ESP worldwide appeal. Mashayoshi plays Vigier now, but Akira is still pretty dedicated to both ESP and his own brand.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kaura said:


> Honestly, I have never heard anything else related to George Lynch apart from his signature guitars. Not a single song or anything. Ever since I started giving shit about guitars back in 2006 those fucking tiger stripe super strats have been haunting me and I've been hoping they would just go away.


Do you live under a rock by chance? Lynch has probably been shredding longer than you've been alive. Dokken is a kickass band with tons of killer riffs. Also bengal guitars are the tits.


----------



## Andromalia

The thing is, Lynch has been irrelevant for decades at this point. He never was relevant for a lot of countries where Heavy metal didn't get any airplay and someone had to talk to you about it. In the 90es my buddies were handing me a lot of tapes but no Dokken. (To be honest, I'd probably have dismissed any kind of glam band at that point in my life anyway)
I learned about Lynch through ESP, watched his videos, at this point he was for me the 678138th shredder on the list so I had no interest.


----------



## eaeolian

MaxOfMetal said:


> That is a comically bad silverburst.



That's like $100 Chinese no-name bad.


----------



## xzacx

Andromalia said:


> The thing is, Lynch has been irrelevant for decades at this point. He never was relevant for a lot of countries where Heavy metal didn't get any airplay and someone had to talk to you about it. In the 90es my buddies were handing me a lot of tapes but no Dokken. (To be honest, I'd probably have dismissed any kind of glam band at that point in my life anyway)
> I learned about Lynch through ESP, watched his videos, at this point he was for me the 678138th shredder on the list so I had no interest.



I think the point is that he _is_ relevant to a certain group of people, and those people happen to be people who buy gear, otherwise ESP wouldn’t keep making and selling new models. You could make the same argument about Eric Clapton at this point. It’s been a couple decades since he’s been relevant, and the last time he was it was playing a Martin, but Fender keeps selling EC signatures because they make money.


----------



## Andromalia

Clapton still draws audiences, Lynch doesn't. Their notoriety and stature aren't even in the same league.
That said, his guitars are cool, and lots of people want the bengal one without knowing anything about him either. I mean, ESP did a ****ing Babymetal sig ffs so anything goes so long as the guitar is cool.


----------



## Rawkmann

I know tons of people who still like George Lynch, myself included. He did a clinic a couple years ago at our local shop and had a crazy good turnout.


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> Do you live under a rock by chance? Lynch has probably been shredding longer than you've been alive. Dokken is a kickass band with tons of killer riffs. Also bengal guitars are the tits.



To be completely honest, I have never heard of Dokken outside the Lynch pics on ESP site that says he plays in that band. I couldn't name even one song by them even if my life depended on it. So yeah, maybe I live under a rock.


----------



## Zado

Kaura said:


> To be completely honest, I have never heard of Dokken outside the Lynch pics on ESP site that says he plays in that band. I couldn't name even one song by them even if my life depended on it. So yeah, maybe I live under a rock.


----------



## cardinal

If you like heavy rock music and aren't familiar with Dokken, you're missing out. But Lynch definitely may have been for a generation (or two) before a lot of the guys on this site, so it's understandable if folks haven't really heard of him.

I honestly am surprised that LTD still can sell many variations of the Lynch signatures but that something like say, I dunno, a Strat 8 Javier signature couldn't sell. Sure, a lot of guys idolize Lynch (which I think is well-deserved, great player!) and now have disposable income, but: do they want a bunch of LTDs? I wouldn't think so, but presumably ESP knows the business case a lot better than I do.


----------



## jco5055

I'm sure there's a decent number of people here who only listen to Prog/Djent/Extreme metal who may not be familiar with him, but I'd say if anyone is decently familiar with like Van Halen and Ozzy's solo career/guitarists or even a band like Skid Row or Motley Crue (basically anyone who is somewhat open minded about 80s metal/hard rock) they should have somewhere stumbled on Dokken and at least know like Breaking the Chains.

Or surely a decent number of people have seen/like Nightmare on Elm St 3 Dream Warriors? That was my first exposure to them.


----------



## feraledge

Andromalia said:


> The thing is, Lynch has been irrelevant for decades at this point. He never was relevant for a lot of countries where Heavy metal didn't get any airplay and someone had to talk to you about it. In the 90es my buddies were handing me a lot of tapes but no Dokken. (To be honest, I'd probably have dismissed any kind of glam band at that point in my life anyway)
> I learned about Lynch through ESP, watched his videos, at this point he was for me the 678138th shredder on the list so I had no interest.


How does not being on your radar make him irrelevant? Opinions are one thing, proclamations are another. He’s a legend for many and he’s a hell of a player. Still prolific, so it’s not just like they’re making sigs for a dude who hung it up. Might not appeal to you, but if you missed hair metal in the 80s, then most likely it’s going to miss you forever. Shit was an era and it was massive. I’m pretty much all death metal all the time, but I get some nostalgia listening to those bands still. Some formative guitarists for sure. 
Just don’t negate someone’s relevance based on your opinion.


----------



## setsuna7

feraledge said:


> How does not being on your radar make him irrelevant? Opinions are one thing, proclamations are another. He’s a legend for many and he’s a hell of a player. Still prolific, so it’s not just like they’re making sigs for a dude who hung it up. Might not appeal to you, but if you missed hair metal in the 80s, then most likely it’s going to miss you forever. Shit was an era and it was massive. I’m pretty much all death metal all the time, but I get some nostalgia listening to those bands still. Some formative guitarists for sure.
> Just don’t negate someone’s relevance based on your opinion.



Amen to that brother. The eighties. Hell of an ERA!!!


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Sir Josh Middleton is definitely a Man of Taste 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BrgITxihkvK/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Given all the signature stuff that Lynch has his name on, something tells me he's still a draw. 

He has like... signature pickups from two different companys for fucks sake.  And one of those companies he has like 3 - 5 pickups alone.

I'm also going to assume that a $500 6-string LTD sig from someone like George Lynch would sell more than a $1500 8-string LTD from someone like Javier. 



TheUnknownOne said:


> Sir Josh Middleton is definitely a Man of Taste
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BrgITxihkvK/



Josh has always gotten classy AF ESPs.


----------



## Xaios

Yup, gonna need to padlock my wallet this year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Stop showing that MH. You don't know how badly I want it.


----------



## MFB

TheUnknownOne said:


> Sir Josh Middleton is definitely a Man of Taste
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BrgITxihkvK/



All it would take for everyone to flip their shit over how already dated this guitar is, is to swap the quilt for burl. Trans-grey with black burst, ebony board, Evertune, it's just one little thing and suddenly it's class apparently.


----------



## Xaios

I don't even go for burl typically, but on that M-II...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> All it would take for everyone to flip their shit over how already dated this guitar is, is to swap the quilt for burl. Trans-grey with black burst, ebony board, Evertune, it's just one little thing and suddenly it's class apparently.



When the one "little thing" is what covers up like 95% of the guitars body and generally looks like shit...


----------



## TheUnknownOne

MFB said:


> All it would take for everyone to flip their shit over how already dated this guitar is, is to swap the quilt for burl. Trans-grey with black burst, ebony board, Evertune, it's just one little thing and suddenly it's class apparently.



Quilted tops have been around for years and are here to stay, they can fit your average dad rock guitar as well as pure metal axes. Can't say the same about burls.


----------



## Albake21

Xaios said:


> I don't even go for burl typically, but on that M-II...


Gotta love seeing a Todd Howard joke on SSO.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Albake21 said:


> Gotta love seeing a Todd Howard joke on SSO.


here's another one: fallout 76


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> here's another one: fallout 76


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Here is a video-demo of some of the new ESP Exhibition 2019 guitars that are likely to be shown at NAMM: Mamoru Goriku is an awesome player.


----------



## feilong29

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Here is a video-demo of some of the new ESP Exhibition 2019 guitars that are likely to be shown at NAMM: Mamoru Goriku is an awesome player.




He has been on repeat on my iPod for weeks now. Love that guy. I'm currently learning to play S103.


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## setsuna7

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 65784



Is that even REAL????!!!!!


----------



## possumkiller

setsuna7 said:


> Is that even REAL????!!!!!


No.


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Guys I was wondering about something today, do you know an high-end LTD or ESP model with a mahogany body that weights less than 8lbs ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

TheUnknownOne said:


> Guys I was wondering about something today, do you know an high-end LTD or ESP model with a mahogany body that weights less than 8lbs ?



Some of the Eclipse IIs can come in just under, but it's something you're going to have to hunt down.


----------



## Andromalia

feraledge said:


> How does not being on your radar make him irrelevant? Opinions are one thing, proclamations are another.



I don't get that. Yes, everything posted on an internet forum is an opinion, I argued for mine, dismissing it as an opinion isn't how it works from there. He's not just on my radar, he's on the radar of a very small number of people. I'd still bet his wikipedia page sees less visits than Clapton's.


----------



## prlgmnr

Remember that time a guy said Ed Sheeran wasn't famous because he hadn't personally heard of him?

Oh look, that guy is doing that again.


----------



## icipher

I used to play ESP/LTD, but as other manufacturers have started offering many baritone variants as well as stainless frets, even on lower priced models, I feel ESP has fallen behind pretty badly. I don't see near as many on stage anymore either.


----------



## CapinCripes

setsuna7 said:


> Is that even REAL????!!!!!


I sure wish it was.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Making me wish we could get the Aero over here.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Seabeast2000

They put the wrong headstock on that sls elite c-7.


----------



## gunshow86de

Full size;


----------



## Albake21

The906 said:


> They put the wrong headstock on that sls elite c-7.


Even Schecter took a stab at ESP about it over on their Instagram. Pretty hilarious.


----------



## cardinal

Well, for me at least the LTD has the nicer headstock (in-line for the win) and ore preferable scale length (I assume it’s 25.5”), so I’d go with the LTD every time.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

cardinal said:


> Well, for me at least the LTD has the nicer headstock (in-line for the win) and ore preferable scale length (I assume it’s 25.5”), so I’d go with the LTD every time.


I prefer the 25.5 scale and this headstock to the Schecter. This I am actually considering buying, the schecter is a no way! Much prefer this take.


----------



## Mathemagician

gunshow86de said:


> Full size;



This MH in particular reminds me so much of my first “real” guitar my MH-400. Probably logged over a thousand hours on that bad boi. Couldn’t look at a see through blue guitar for years, lol.


----------



## gunshow86de

Mathemagician said:


> This MH in particular reminds me so much of my first “real” guitar my MH-400. Probably logged over a thousand hours on that bad boi. Couldn’t look at a see through blue guitar for years, lol.



Oh how I wish they would make this in a see through blue. The fade starting to grow on me, and if the "street" price is under or right at $1,000US like they've been doing I could learn to love it (at least they didn't do a burled or spalted top).


----------



## cardinal

The fade definitely is not my favorite, but they certainly could have found an even worse finish so I’m trying not to complain other than I wish it were executed better (pretty abrupt transition on that one).


----------



## JD27

cardinal said:


> The fade definitely is not my favorite, but they certainly could have found an even worse finish so I’m trying not to complain other than I wish it were executed better (pretty abrupt transition on that one).



I would assume these are from WMI as the Shecter SLS Elites were. They were super inconsistent in the fades from guitar to guitar. I had to go through a few on Sweetwater to get one I liked, definitely something you don’t buy blindly.


----------



## gunshow86de

cardinal said:


> The fade definitely is not my favorite, but they certainly could have found an even worse finish so I’m trying not to complain other than I wish it were executed better (pretty abrupt transition on that one).



True, black to white is okay. As long as it isn't one of those Tekeshi69 rainbow fades some companies are doing.


----------



## Albake21

JD27 said:


> I would assume these are from WMI as the Shecter SLS Elites were. They were super inconsistent in the fades from guitar to guitar. I had to go through a few on Sweetwater to get one I liked, definitely something you don’t buy blindly.


Maybe I'm in the minority, but I actually liked that about the SLS Elites. There was choice in wanting more black or more natural. At least... if you were able to see before buying.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Yup totally buying that. Or a C7 elite idk yet


----------



## Xaios

gunshow86de said:


> Full size;


GAS intensifies...


----------



## possumkiller

If they had reversed the headstock I could have lived with the finish.


----------



## BusinessMan

gunshow86de said:


> Full size;



That last picture just killed it for me. No longer into it


----------



## JD27

Albake21 said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority, but I actually liked that about the SLS Elites. There was choice in wanting more black or more natural. At least... if you were able to see before buying.



Yeah maybe, was just shocked that they were Gibson level inconsistent on the finish. Some to the point you wondered if it was the same finish.


----------



## Zado

Albake21 said:


> Even Schecter took a stab at ESP about it over on their Instagram. Pretty hilarious.


Loads of people arguing there, for no reason imho. The two companies are both owned by Shibuya-sama, ok ESP could have used maybe a different stain for the finish, but still it's not something we've not seen before


----------



## Mathemagician

Hey look more aba-nope.


----------



## Trashgreen




----------



## dirtool

gunshow86de said:


> Full size;



Pointy headstock, gross neck, emgs, but still gasing


----------



## dirtool

Everyone say esp are copying schecter, actually it is ibanez>schecter>esp


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

dirtool said:


> Everyone say esp are copying schecter, actually it is PRS>ibanez>schecter>esp



Fixed


----------



## feraledge

I'm just wondering why people are complaining about fades. I think this is a good trend.


----------



## Kaura

feraledge said:


> I'm just wondering why people are complaining about fades. I think this is a good trend.



They were nice at first but now that the market is getting oversaturated with them, they're getting boring. At least this is how I personally feel. It's kind of like a reverse psychology thing. A couple of years ago I was really wishing for crazy finishes on consumer-grade guitars but now that they're available I just want guitars with nice solid colors.


----------



## feraledge

Kaura said:


> They were nice at first but now that the market is getting oversaturated with them, they're getting boring. At least this is how I personally feel. It's kind of like a reverse psychology thing. A couple of years ago I was really wishing for crazy finishes on consumer-grade guitars but now that they're available I just want guitars with nice solid colors.


Funny because I'm currently undersaturated with them with zero. I hope to remedy that. To each their own, but MO FADES FO ME.


----------



## Hollowway

feraledge said:


> To each their own, but MO FADES FO ME.



Sure, here you go:


----------



## Zado

dirtool said:


> Everyone say esp are copying schecter, actually it is ibanez>schecter>esp



PRS faded guitars are something more exclusive, so yeah they were the first to use the thing but for niche stuff.
But when Ibanez went out with these models,I really thought for a moment "oh look, Ibanez made something I can dig. Not buy, but dig". Now the thing is getting lil too popular, and when Jackson, Chapman and other guys will jump into the bandwagon.....well things get boring very soon.





Nice Cort btw


----------



## Lindmann

When you guys talk about 'boring' you mean 'boring to see all these pics on the internet again and again', right?

Because in real life these kind of finishes are still pretty rare. At gigs you only see dudes playing black guitars.

In general I like these fades. One thing though is that sometimes they consist of two colors that do not go well together or are way too far apart tone-wise.
And I wish they would extend the area where the two colors are blended into each other. I think it is too narrow in most cases (esp, schecter especially).


----------



## Mathemagician

This forum is normally ahead on trends and is inundated with posts of every manufacturers models day in and day out. Ya’ll “get bored” of stuff before it even hits the shelves.


----------



## Sogradde

cardinal said:


> Well, for me at least the LTD has the nicer headstock (in-line for the win) and ore preferable scale length (I assume it’s 25.5”), so I’d go with the LTD every time.


The 6-string SLS Elite is 25.5, only the 7-string is 26.5


----------



## cardinal

My issue with the fade isn't necessarily that it's trendy or in and of itself looks bad. It's just that (1) often they just are not done well (the transition is too abrupt) and (2) I generally don't like figured wood veneers in any finish. Some of the fancy shops (PRS, Schecter and ESP custom shops, etc.) have put out some magnificent looking fades that I'd be happy to own, but I'm assuming that to get the finish laid down perfectly is either expensive (it requires multiple shades and time-consuming application) or requires very skilled application, or both. So it's just hard for them to be mass produced. 

So I guess more power to the fade finishes, and I do hope that they stick around long enough for the factories to figure out how to apply them better. At least for me, if done well they look really nice. I'd happily order a nice fade over plain ash or alder or mahogany etc. Seems cool enough looking.


----------



## xzacx

cardinal said:


> My issue with the fade isn't necessarily that it's trendy or in and of itself looks bad. It's just that (1) often they just are not done well (the transition is too abrupt) and (2) I generally don't like figured wood veneers in any finish.



This nails how I feel about fades. When well executed, they look really cool. But more often than not now they've tricked down to mass production, they aren't well executed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'll take the fades over burl sunbursts that look like a sewage ditch or fucking mismatching bevels. I always loved fades, and it's the only trend I'll get behind.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Zado said:


> Loads of people arguing there, for no reason imho. The two companies are both owned by Shibuya-sama, ok ESP could have used maybe a different stain for the finish, but still it's not something we've not seen before



Is this the 2009 Hellraiser line up?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The906 said:


> Is this the 2009 Hellraiser line up?



There was a dark time when one of ESP's coolest series (the Horizon) was just ESP trying to make a Hellrasier clone.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There was a dark time when one of ESP's coolest series (the Horizon) was just ESP trying to make a Hellrasier clone.



They were just a mere affliction tattoo on the fretboard away.


----------



## Mathemagician

I’ll still hold that spalted maple and (very burled) burls look great in natural finishes. All day err day. 

Mastodon wrote “Curl of the Burl” literally as a love letter to it. Judging by the title alone. 

I don’t however need purple burl with green fretboards.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mathemagician said:


> I’ll still hold that spalted maple and (very burled) burls look great in natural finishes. All day err day.
> 
> Mastodon wrote “Curl of the Burl” literally as a love letter to it. Judging by the title alone.
> 
> I don’t however need purple burl with green fretboards.



They color it to hide how absolutely boring and ugly cheap burl is. 

This needs no finish:





















You're just not going to find anything that good without dropping used car money.


----------



## Mathemagician

MaxOfMetal said:


> They color it to hide how absolutely boring and ugly cheap burl is.
> 
> This needs no finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just not going to find anything that good without dropping used car money.



That’s exactly it! I don’t think I’ve ever seen dyed burls that weren’t on import models or kiesel’s spec’d by blind children (Kiesel has made some nice natural ones but they are at the mercy of people’s self control with the builder).

I always wanted a crazy-spalted maple Jackson Warrior. Still do, but I used to too.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There was a dark time when one of ESP's coolest series (the Horizon) was just ESP trying to make a Hellrasier clone.


It was just one year's mistake, the catalog afterwards had the headstock properly tweaked 




tho people tend to dislike that headstock, which I like.


----------



## Mathemagician

Brown. On. Black. No.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cardinal said:


> My issue with the fade isn't necessarily that it's trendy or in and of itself looks bad. It's just that (1) often they just are not done well (the transition is too abrupt) and (2) I generally don't like figured wood veneers in any finish. Some of the fancy shops (PRS, Schecter and ESP custom shops, etc.) have put out some magnificent looking fades that I'd be happy to own, but I'm assuming that to get the finish laid down perfectly is either expensive (it requires multiple shades and time-consuming application) or requires very skilled application, or both. So it's just hard for them to be mass produced.
> 
> So I guess more power to the fade finishes, and I do hope that they stick around long enough for the factories to figure out how to apply them better. At least for me, if done well they look really nice. I'd happily order a nice fade over plain ash or alder or mahogany etc. Seems cool enough looking.


fades aren't hard to do in application besides blending the transitions, and even that isn't that hard once you practice. they do take a bit longer than a regular burst or solid stain though.


----------



## Andromalia

Mathemagician said:


> Mastodon wrote “Curl of the Burl” literally as a love letter to it. Judging by the title alone.



Ys, that's certainly not judging from what their guitars are actually made of 
Wouldn't be against another black guitar tbh. Only one of my current 14 is black.


----------



## AdenM

Mathemagician said:


> I’ll still hold that spalted maple and (very burled) burls look great in natural finishes. All day err day.
> 
> Mastodon wrote “Curl of the Burl” literally as a love letter to it. Judging by the title alone.
> 
> I don’t however need purple burl with green fretboards.



As a Mastodon fanboy, I have to step in and say that Curl of the Burl is about meth-heads in the PNW hunting for burl to sell to local woodworkers for more meth money. That said, I'd take that black/gold Sparrowhawk this year hands down over any non-natural burl.

Anyone notice that Esa from Amorphis now has not one, but two sick ESP CS RDs? Sig model please, ESP - it can be EU only, I'll import it.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BqKdovYAaTV/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link

https://www.instagram.com/p/BrAxHcEAAiu/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## sunnyd88

Not a big fan of fades, I prefer just one color, still it's way better than a completely gloss black line up. Anyways, I'll just leave these links here and you guys do with it what you will. Really disappointing to learn that E-II and ESP Standard Series are/were built the exact same way as Edwards in China but sold for much higher prices. I love my Edwards guitars because they're the right price and quality but this is just some deceitful marketing. 
https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...&key=TG56ald5U1E3akRVZ25mMUpJbEZnME9nZWxycG1B
Scroll down to Sebastian's comment
https://www.espguitars.com/forums/1...sdsm6jOzb_NbSyhDhW3-Fgp2laVlQN5vsn9CXWOq0NyEg


----------



## possumkiller

sunnyd88 said:


> Not a big fan of fades, I prefer just one color, still it's way better than a completely gloss black line up. Anyways, I'll just leave these links here and you guys do with it what you will. Really disappointing to learn that E-II and ESP Standard Series are/were built the exact same way as Edwards in China but sold for much higher prices. I love my Edwards guitars because they're the right price and quality but this is just some deceitful marketing.
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...&key=TG56ald5U1E3akRVZ25mMUpJbEZnME9nZWxycG1B
> Scroll down to Sebastian's comment
> https://www.espguitars.com/forums/1...sdsm6jOzb_NbSyhDhW3-Fgp2laVlQN5vsn9CXWOq0NyEg


Was this not known already? It's like the BCR/BRJ "USA" models from Mexico and Korea. Those are pretty old pictures of the factory though. There's some LTD Elites as well as EIIs so it's around 2013.


----------



## Zado

Honestly I have hard time believing that. Played several E-II and while some of them were a lil disappointing, most of em surpassed the LTDs Deluxe I've played recently by quite a wide margin


----------



## possumkiller

Aren't the original series made in Indonesia and finished in Japan?


----------



## setsuna7

possumkiller said:


> Aren't the original series made in Indonesia and finished in Japan?



Where did you got/seen/read that?


----------



## narad

possumkiller said:


> Aren't the original series made in Indonesia and finished in Japan?



You think the highest-grade series in the ESP line-up is made in Indonesia? :-/


----------



## Zado

I heard that E-IIs are made in Calabria with parts crafted in Mozambico


----------



## prlgmnr

At least we've stepped up slightly from asserting that certain brands/lines are made in blah country and finished in so and so country with no evidence, to asserting it backed up with a few photographs that could be of anything, anywhere.


----------



## Andromalia

The confusion with all the shops is that most japanese companies aren't monolithic factories but an assembly of subcontractors, most of them small shops for the high end. Meaning they change over time, too. AFAIK almost all the consumer japanese brands do that, and not only in musical instruments. I suppose it comes from the price of finding land to put a factory on. Cheaper to have a few workshops than landing a giant factory.


----------



## possumkiller

setsuna7 said:


> Where did you got/seen/read that?


Uhh... A reliable source.

The reason custom orders keep getting fucked up is because rareelectricguitars.com in China doesn't have a good translator. You fill out the order form and send it to your dealer that sends it to ESP USA that sends it to ESP Japan that sends it to ESP China aka rareelectricguitars.com and it gets built with wrong specs then sent to esp Japan for finishing and setup.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

setsuna7 said:


> Where did you got/seen/read that?





narad said:


> You think the highest-grade series in the ESP line-up is made in Indonesia? :-/



He's just fucking around.


----------



## Maximal

possumkiller said:


> Uhh... A reliable source.
> 
> The reason custom orders keep getting fucked up is because rareelectricguitars.com in China doesn't have a good translator. You fill out the order form and send it to your dealer that sends it to ESP USA that sends it to ESP Japan that sends it to ESP China aka rareelectricguitars.com and it gets built with wrong specs then sent to esp Japan for finishing and setup.



No, that's only how it has been pre 2015. When BRJ went out of business the Mexican Supplier that used to manufacture his bodies and necks lost its main customer so ESP Custom Shop stepped in and now gets all the woodwork done in Mexico. Sadly the Google Japanese to Spanish Translator still has some known bugs and translates 'No Topwood, Black Finish' to 'Buckeye Burl, Rainbow Finish'.


----------



## Andromalia

Implying BRJ is low effort, you could have come up with the spirit of Ed Roman or something.


----------



## Kaura

possumkiller said:


> Uhh... A reliable source.
> 
> The reason custom orders keep getting fucked up is because rareelectricguitars.com in China doesn't have a good translator. You fill out the order form and send it to your dealer that sends it to ESP USA that sends it to ESP Japan that sends it to ESP China aka rareelectricguitars.com and it gets built with wrong specs then sent to esp Japan for finishing and setup.



Wait, wtf? Even the custom shop ESPs aren't fully made in Japan?


----------



## possumkiller

Kaura said:


> Wait, wtf? Even the custom shop ESPs aren't fully made in Japan?


They work like Vik. Artists get the top quality full Japanese hand builds. Everyone else just has to pray.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Andromalia said:


> The confusion with all the shops is that most japanese companies aren't monolithic factories but an assembly of subcontractors, most of them small shops for the high end. Meaning they change over time, too. AFAIK almost all the consumer japanese brands do that, and not only in musical instruments. I suppose it comes from the price of finding land to put a factory on. Cheaper to have a few workshops than landing a giant factory.


it's also a cultural thing from what I've read, since the japanese have always had an affinity for cottage industry/small workshops. Back during WWII you'd find a drill press in pretty much every house since a lot of civilians were helping manufacture ammo or other small items.


----------



## Kaura

possumkiller said:


> They work like Vik. Artists get the top quality full Japanese hand builds. Everyone else just has to pray.



That's sketchy af. Note to self: Never get an ESP unless they offer me a singnature model.


----------



## possumkiller

Kaura said:


> That's sketchy af. Note to self: Never get an ESP unless they offer me a singnature model.


Idk that's just what I heard from some guy replying in the comments of a YouTube video of a guy playing a Kiesel. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Mprinsje

possumkiller said:


> Uhh... A reliable source.



This and



possumkiller said:


> Idk that's just what I heard from some guy replying in the comments of a YouTube video of a guy playing a Kiesel. Take it for what it's worth.



Don't really go together


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

possumkiller said:


> Idk that's just what I heard from some guy replying in the comments of a YouTube video of a guy playing a Kiesel. Take it for what it's worth.



It took me a second. 

Also, call me crazy, but something tells me if the E-II line was made in China and sent to Japan for final assembly, ESP Guitars USA would be under some _serious_ legal scrutiny since everything is advertised as "Made in Japan."


----------



## sunnyd88

Zado said:


> Honestly I have hard time believing that. Played several E-II and while some of them were a lil disappointing, most of em surpassed the LTDs Deluxe I've played recently by quite a wide margin


Well all of my Edwards guitars play way better than any LTD Deluxe and every single E-II I've tried plays just about the same as my Edwards guitars so I'm not surprised they're made in the same factory. Just cause it's in China doesn't mean the quality is bad, in fact the quality is superb. Edwards are priced right imo but E-II prices seem like a scam to me especially when they're marketed and priced as "made in japan".


----------



## feraledge

Can we let the dumb joke die and stop dignifing it already?


----------



## sunnyd88

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It took me a second.
> 
> Also, call me crazy, but something tells me if the E-II line was made in China and sent to Japan for final assembly, ESP Guitars USA would be under some _serious_ legal scrutiny since everything is advertised as "Made in Japan."


There are some legal loopholes you can use, for example in France, you can say Chinese sourced truffles are French truffles as long as you package/can the truffles in France. Same with "Made in Japan." Legally they can say "Made in Japan" if it's finished and quality controlled in Japan. The pictures show ESP Standard Series SVs and Edwards Pink Sawtooth Alexi Laiho sigs being made side by side in the same Chinese factory meaning they've been tacking on "Made In Japan" stickers on Chinese made guitars for a long long time. If they did it with Edwards, I don't see why they wouldn't with E-II and ESP SS as the quality is pretty much equal.


----------



## Millul

Aaaaaand this is how fake news work...!


----------



## sunnyd88

Millul said:


> Aaaaaand this is how fake news work...!


We already know this is how Edwards is made, ESP even admitted it and they indeed do have their own ESP China factory, they used to even link to it on their Japanese website.


----------



## sunnyd88

sunnyd88 said:


> We already know this is how Edwards is made, ESP even admitted it and they indeed do have their own ESP China factory, they used to even link to it on their Japanese website.


https://espguitars.jp/company/history/ "March 1992, ESP China was established in Heilongjiang province." Woah guess where the ESP China factory is, where they make Edwards and E-II and used to make ESP SS and LTD Elite? It's in Jixi. Where's Jixi?? Oh shit it's in Heilongjiang province.


----------



## sunnyd88

prlgmnr said:


> At least we've stepped up slightly from asserting that certain brands/lines are made in blah country and finished in so and so country with no evidence, to asserting it backed up with a few photographs that could be of anything, anywhere.


ESP already admitted in the past that Edwards was made in China in their ESP China factory in Jixi City, Heilongjiang province. Those photos are from that exact factory. On the flip side, show me pictures of E-II or ESP SS being made in Japan. Not just pictures of them already finished in the racks like it's shown in some ESP custom shop/factory videos. Show me pictures or videos of E-II in the middle of being made. Go.


----------



## prlgmnr

I'll just need to spend some time in my library of pictures and videos of the inner workings of every guitar factory in the world which I would obviously have.


----------



## possumkiller

We need a brave SSO member to go to the ESP China factory and get the real story. There must be someone on here from near there.


----------



## oversteve

ESP and E-II being made


----------



## Razerjack

I thought we already went through this debate/discussion years ago...


----------



## prlgmnr

I guess I'm just totally happy to believe the country of manufacture stamped on a guitar. Even just a sticker.

If at the end of my life when the great weighing up comes* it turns out this means I was wrong about a couple of things, I'm sure there will be far worse errors in there.

*May not actually occur.


----------



## possumkiller

oversteve said:


> ESP and E-II being made



Idk man that looks totally staged. Show me the birth certificates.


----------



## Church2224

Razerjack said:


> I thought we already went through this debate/discussion years ago...



It has been confirmed by multiple sources in the past by people who work strongly with ESP AND by the president of ESP Japan that the Standard Series and E-IIs were Made in Japan. However people want to believe that ESP has some conspiracy they are covering up. You can show people that video @oversteve posted of the CNC machines and the guitars being made there and they will try to break it apart like footage of the moon landing.

I also find people who own Original Series and CS ESPs say it to boost up how better their guitars are and how SS and E-IIs are not "Real" ESPs...


----------



## Church2224

sunnyd88 said:


> ESP already admitted in the past that Edwards was made in China in their ESP China factory in Jixi City, Heilongjiang province. Those photos are from that exact factory. On the flip side, show me pictures of E-II or ESP SS being made in Japan. Not just pictures of them already finished in the racks like it's shown in some ESP custom shop/factory videos. Show me pictures or videos of E-II in the middle of being made. Go.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Razerjack said:


> I thought we already went through this debate/discussion years ago...



I've learned that even places like SSO still has your crazy nutzos that want to believe shitty conspiracy theories.


----------



## Asphyxia

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've learned that even places like SSO still has your crazy nutzos that want to believe shitty conspiracy theories.


Looks good and all. If you add a hip shot I will take it. Oh yeah Ebony fret board too for your comment.


----------



## Zhysick

I have an LTD CS EX100 made in 2001 when they rented the Lag factory in France because of the plague of termites in their factory in Japan and I swear is even better than the EII line. I promise. Yeah...


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> He's just fucking around.



I can't even tell anymore. Are we all being sarcastic or does anyone actually believe ESP custom shops aren't made in Japan?


----------



## iamaom

oversteve said:


> ESP and E-II being made


Yeah dude sure, just pay some Japanese people to a Chinese factory and have them "build" guitars long enough for some footage. We never even saw the outside, since they didn't have the time or the patience to photoshop Mt. Fuji into the background, they just figured some gweilo scmhucks wouldn't even question it. I'll give them credit for bothering to take down the mandatory government Mao posters, which I'm sure some (racist) users here would insist is actually emperor Akihito because "all asians look the same".


----------



## Mathemagician

iamaom said:


> Yeah dude sure, just pay some Japanese people to a Chinese factory and have them "build" guitars long enough for some footage. We never even saw the outside, since they didn't have the time or the patience to photoshop Mt. Fuji into the background, they just figured some gweilo scmhucks wouldn't even question it. I'll give them credit for bothering to take down the mandatory government Mao posters, which I'm sure some (racist) users here would insist is actually emperor Akihito because "all asians look the same".



I’m with narad. I cannot tell in this thread anymore. And what we all have to remember, is that ESP’s USA and E-II lines are pretty damn fire this year.


----------



## possumkiller

iamaom said:


> Yeah dude sure, just pay some Japanese people to a Chinese factory and have them "build" guitars long enough for some footage. We never even saw the outside, since they didn't have the time or the patience to photoshop Mt. Fuji into the background, they just figured some gweilo scmhucks wouldn't even question it. I'll give them credit for bothering to take down the mandatory government Mao posters, which I'm sure some (racist) users here would insist is actually emperor Akihito because "all asians look the same".


I am deeply offended that you would call someone racist just because Asians look the same...


----------



## Womb raider

Came here for new NAMM stuff left disappointed.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Womb raider said:


> Came here for new NAMM stuff left disappointed.



It can be both.


----------



## oppgulp

My ESP MX250 says made in Mexico on the back of the headstock. MX = Mexico.


----------



## Millul

I think I'm the only one in this thread who's ever actually BEEN in Hielonjang...I warmly suggest you guys to go there for the Harbin ice sculptures festival, which is utterly amazing, and not to watch E-IIs being built...!


----------



## narad

Millul said:


> I think I'm the only one in this thread who's ever actually BEEN in Hielonjang...I warmly suggest you guys to go there for the Harbin ice sculptures festival, which is utterly amazing, and not to watch E-IIs being built...!



Hielonjang...home to a large workforce proficient in the use of chisels. What do you think they're doing when there's no ice around?


----------



## setsuna7

possumkiller said:


> I am deeply offended that you would call someone racist just because Asians look the same...



I’m asian, not even offended by the slightest.


----------



## Zado

This is really getting boring.


----------



## Zhysick

Yes, very boring, to the point I am doubting about the procedence of certain guitars.


----------



## cardinal

Back on topic of whining over the guitars instead of where they are or aren’t made. 

Whhaaa. I just wanted a straight 27” scale M1008!!! Boo.


----------



## possumkiller

cardinal said:


> Back on topic of whining over the guitars instead of where they are or aren’t made.
> 
> Whhaaa. I just wanted a straight 27” scale M1008!!! Boo.


Or M-1007. The current white M-1000E as a 7 would be great.


----------



## cardinal

possumkiller said:


> Or M-1007. The current white M-1000E as a 7 would be great.



So bizarre that they made both the M1007 and M1008 as multiscale only. 

Let’s make niche instruments even more esoteric!


----------



## Andromalia

oppgulp said:


> My ESP MX250 says made in Mexico on the back of the headstock. MX = Mexico.


Dosn't matter, ESPs that aren't in my room don't exist for real, they're just pictures.


----------



## Ikke

Back on topic...So, the "Exhibition" guitars I posted before might not be the actual Exhibition models at all. It seems they are (maybe) just standard Original Series models. The Big Boss Platinum Guitar Show indicates that they are just new models for 2019, which could explain why they're already selling them. Maybe they're both, I'm not sure. Anyway, I'm not too keen on most the ones I've seen, though I enjoy the changes and thought I'd share. If the PGS models are anything to go off (Stream, Snappers, and Horizons), there will be more fades, natural backs, roasted maple necks, and heelless set through joints. Similar to what we've been seeing on the lower tier models. I do know there was a 2019 pamphlet handed earlier this year, though I've seen no pics/scans as of yet, so I have no idea what's in it.

Anyway, I hope you're all doing well and continue to do so. Take care of yourselves. Be kind to each other.


----------



## narad

Major meh.


----------



## dr_game0ver

narad said:


> Major meh.


Reporting for duties.


----------



## Hollowway

Enough with this pedestrian banality! Bring forth the 2019 FRX series! (Or am I the only one stuck in adolescence that really loves the Forest derivatives?)


----------



## Ikke

I have a feeling that we'll get a new Horizon next year. Not a strong feeling, but a feeling. My assumption would be that it's going to be the Horizon-CTM-FT (Custom Flat Top). Then, the Horizon lineup would be (from highest to lowest price):

> Horizon-CTM
> Horizon-CTM-FT
> Horizon-PT (Plain [Maple] Top)
> Horizon-III
> Horizon-II
> Horizon-I

The only difference between the Horizon and Mirage body shape is the arch top. So, a FT Horizon is kind of weird, but not in a bad way. I like what they did with the carve. I find it a good middle ground between the Horizon and Mirage.

Other thing is that wood-construction-wise, it's very similar to both the CTM and III. The top picture is mostly similar to the CTM build. Though the second pic, although also designated as CTM, is just a carved alder body, which is more similar to the III build.

I find this interesting because the only one it's not similar to is the PT. The PT seems to bridges the gap between the I/II and CTM. The FT, depending on the build style, seems to bridge the gap between all of them. It takes design/build cues from all of them.

Anyway, this got me thinking about which Horizon to exile if I had to choose the FT to take its place. I think the real list would be more like: CTM, CTM-FT, PT, FT, III, II, I. I feel like you can't get rid of the I or II because of their history. You can't axe the CTM because...well, it's _the Horizon_. That leaves the III and PT. I'd pick the III just because it the most weird in a way I don't prefer. But, I think in reality it'd be the PT.

Anyway, I've rambled enough about thinking there's a new Horizon (FT) coming. As always, I hope you're all doing well and continue to do so. Take care of yourselves and be kind to each other.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Ikke said:


> I have a feeling that we'll get a new Horizon next year. Not a strong feeling, but a feeling. My assumption would be that it's going to be the Horizon-CTM-FT (Custom Flat Top). Then, the Horizon lineup would be (from highest to lowest price):
> 
> > Horizon-CTM
> > Horizon-CTM-FT
> > Horizon-PT (Plain [Maple] Top)
> > Horizon-III
> > Horizon-II
> > Horizon-I
> 
> The only difference between the Horizon and Mirage body shape is the arch top. So, a FT Horizon is kind of weird, but not in a bad way. I like what they did with the carve. I find it a good middle ground between the Horizon and Mirage.
> 
> Other thing is that wood-construction-wise, it's very similar to both the CTM and III. The top picture is mostly similar to the CTM build. Though the second pic, although also designated as CTM, is just a carved alder body, which is more similar to the III build.
> 
> I find this interesting because the only one it's not similar to is the PT. The PT seems to bridges the gap between the I/II and CTM. The FT, depending on the build style, seems to bridge the gap between all of them. It takes design/build cues from all of them.
> 
> Anyway, this got me thinking about which Horizon to exile if I had to choose the FT to take its place. I think the real list would be more like: CTM, CTM-FT, PT, FT, III, II, I. I feel like you can't get rid of the I or II because of their history. You can't axe the CTM because...well, it's _the Horizon_. That leaves the III and PT. I'd pick the III just because it the most weird in a way I don't prefer. But, I think in reality it'd be the PT.
> 
> Anyway, I've rambled enough about thinking there's a new Horizon (FT) coming. As always, I hope you're all doing well and continue to do so. Take care of yourselves and be kind to each other.



You know, I kinda like the Bevel-rizons. Not bad.


----------



## gunch

MaxOfMetal said:


> You know, I kinda like the Bevel-rizons. Not bad.



The bevels ate the carved tops and there was much rejoicing


----------



## Zado

As long as it's not an unfinished bevel (or worse, a different color bevel) I guess it's fine?


----------



## possumkiller

Ikke said:


>


A tiger eye quilt top, black pickguard and different headstock (Mystique maybe?) would give it a real PRS/Knaggs vibe. 

Drop the pickguard and add a reverse pointy cockstock with a foyd and direct mounted pickups and it would be a pretty cool metal guitar.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

I like that FT shape quite a bit. I'm also happy that ESP is going with the "roasted to a crisp" maple. I remember Tom Anderson stating that in his tests, the deeply roasted maple was what defied climate the most/best. The lighter/"caramelized" maple showed more moisture absorption and less stability. Seems many companies are going with the lighter roast for aesthetics. Kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Kyle Jordan said:


> I like that FT shape quite a bit. I'm also happy that ESP is going with the "roasted to a crisp" maple. I remember Tom Anderson stating that in his tests, the deeply roasted maple was what defied climate the most/best. The lighter/"caramelized" maple showed more moisture absorption and less stability. Seems many companies are going with the lighter roast for aesthetics. Kind of defeats the purpose.



It's likely cost related. The torrefaction process can damage the timber, thus the longer the process the greater the risk of losing the batch. 

While the lighter "baking" might not result in as stable a material compared to the further modified woods it does give you an overall more stable product than the unmodified wood. 

All that said, it's not like baking the maple is some sort of magic process that renders woods impervious to climate and age, it just helps, especially in the extremes. 

It's similar to adding a couple thin carbon fiber or metal rods in the neck. Does it make the neck stiffer? Yep. Does it make it so you don't have to adjust the neck at all? Of course not. 

Two of my Suhr M7s have roasted maple necks, they're not all that dark, but still very solid. Then again, the quartersawn neck on my other is just as stable.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ikke said:


>



Yup, I need these. The bevel isn't overdone and the pickguard looks tasty AF. and the proper headstock.


----------



## Millul

Ikke said:


> I have a feeling that we'll get a new Horizon next year. Not a strong feeling, but a feeling. My assumption would be that it's going to be the Horizon-CTM-FT (Custom Flat Top). Then, the Horizon lineup would be (from highest to lowest price):
> 
> > Horizon-CTM
> > Horizon-CTM-FT
> > Horizon-PT (Plain [Maple] Top)
> > Horizon-III
> > Horizon-II
> > Horizon-I
> 
> The only difference between the Horizon and Mirage body shape is the arch top. So, a FT Horizon is kind of weird, but not in a bad way. I like what they did with the carve. I find it a good middle ground between the Horizon and Mirage.



Ia the bevel deeper than the standard Horizon carve? If so, I might be able to play these1 Meaning, finally getting back into the Horizon world!


----------



## prlgmnr

Ikke said:


>



I don't know why I like this, but I like this.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

prlgmnr said:


> I don't know why I like this, but I like this.



Right? It's pretty cool.


----------



## feraledge

I like the way they did those bevels. Looks better than the sharper cuts they had on last year’s mystery offset Horizon that disappeared completely. Would love to see it back with the bevels and edges rounded more like this. 
Am I the only one who has to use a proxy browser to see anything from the Japan site?


----------



## gunshow86de

feraledge said:


> Am I the only one who has to use a proxy browser to see anything from the Japan site?



I use seven of them.


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> On *last year’s mystery offset Horizon* that disappeared completely. Would love to see it back with the bevels and edges rounded more like this.



????? Some exhibition?


----------



## feraledge

Ikke said:


> ????? Some exhibition?


Nahh, I'll have to find it. It was seriously a phantom model. EII, not ESP Original/Custom.


----------



## JD27

Ikke said:


> ????? Some exhibition?





feraledge said:


> Nahh, I'll have to find it. It was seriously a phantom model. EII, not ESP Original/Custom.



This one.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> This one.


I just searched through like six months of the GAS thread for this, just to realize that I think my repost of it was on Postimg which is either dead or down. Thank you good sir.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I just searched through like six months of the GAS thread for this, just to realize that I think my repost of it was on Postimg which is either dead or down. Thank you good sir.



I had to find it on the Guitar Factory Facebook page.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> I had to find it on the Guitar Factory Facebook page.


Wonder what happened with this one??


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Wonder what happened with this one??



It’s odd, looked like a model that was going to be released and then vanished without a trace.


----------



## Ikke

Speaking of Horizons (again), there's still one E-II variant that hasn't been shown (the *Teardrop* headstock version...of course) and it's been bothering me since they did the announcement. 

"*Three new ESP E-II Horizon models have been announced for 2019*. These include the E-II Horizon-III FR, available in Black Cherry Fade finish. It’s a neck-thru-body design with a Floyd Rose Original bridge and a set of Seymour Duncan SH-2n/Custom 5 pickups. *The E-II Horizon FR comes in Black Natural Burst finish and also includes an Original Floyd, along with a Seymour Duncan Sentient/Pegasus pickup set.* The E-II Horizon NT-II comes in Tiger Eye Amber Fade finish, and includes an EMG 66-TW/57-TW Splittable pickup set. All three new E-II Horizon models have figured maple tops and coil splitting control."

Based on the description, it going to look like the M-II.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Ikke said:


> Speaking of Horizons (again), there's still one E-II variant that hasn't been shown (the *Teardrop* headstock version...of course) and it's been bothering me since they did the announcement.
> 
> "*Three new ESP E-II Horizon models have been announced for 2019*. These include the E-II Horizon-III FR, available in Black Cherry Fade finish. It’s a neck-thru-body design with a Floyd Rose Original bridge and a set of Seymour Duncan SH-2n/Custom 5 pickups. *The E-II Horizon FR comes in Black Natural Burst finish and also includes an Original Floyd, along with a Seymour Duncan Sentient/Pegasus pickup set.* The E-II Horizon NT-II comes in Tiger Eye Amber Fade finish, and includes an EMG 66-TW/57-TW Splittable pickup set. All three new E-II Horizon models have figured maple tops and coil splitting control."
> 
> Based on the description, it going to look like the M-II.



Man... I really want this.


----------



## Trashgreen

Ikke said:


> Speaking of Horizons (again), there's still one E-II variant that hasn't been shown (the *Teardrop* headstock version...of course) and it's been bothering me since they did the announcement.



Speaking of not seen.., Besides the Horizon FR, there are two more E-IIs which we haven't seen yet..

"Speaking of the *E-II Eclipse*, we’re also announcing three new finishes and top woods: Blue Natural Fade with a Buckeye burl maple top, *Black Natural Burst with a flamed maple top*, and Snow White Satin with a maple cap. These models include the new EMG 57/66 TWIN set for coil splitting each active pickup."

"Based on your requests, we’ve added Bare Knuckle pickups to several new E-II models. The *E-II M-II NT* offers a Buckeye burl maple top in Black Natural Fade finish, and includes a Hipshot bridge and a set of Bare Knuckle Aftermath Tyger pickups. A 7-string version, the *E-II M-II 7*, comes in Purple Natural Fade finish with a set of Bare Knuckle Warpig 7st Tyger pickups. *The E-II SN-2 is a new model in Blue Natural Fade finish. A classic shape with an alder body and bolt-on neck, it includes a Floyd Rose Original bridge and Bare Knuckle Aftermath Battleworn pickups.*"


----------



## Randy

Hollowway said:


> Enough with this pedestrian banality! Bring forth the 2019 FRX series! (Or am I the only one stuck in adolescence that really loves the Forest derivatives?)



I was kinda lukewarm on the Forest series as a guitar player BUT I played an F-series bass for a couple years and loved it. The proportions seemed to work better with the longer scale. Actually, it would probably make a good platform for an 8-string.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Randy said:


> I was kinda lukewarm on the Forest series as a guitar player BUT I played an F-series bass for a couple years and loved it. The proportions seemed to work better with the longer scale. Actually, it would probably make a good platform for an 8-string.



http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/new-edwards-e-fr-8-model.101540/


----------



## Randy

Yeah, scratch the Mark Tremonti inlay and that's a solid instrument. I even kinda dug the 7-string version with the Sanskrit inlay.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Randy said:


> Yeah, scratch the Mark Tremonti inlay and that's a solid instrument. I even kinda dug the 7-string version with the Sanskrit inlay.



Yeah, inlay is lame, but you're 100% right about the shape working with bigger necks.


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, I have the E-II Doris Yeh sig bass and just picked up a LTD 7 string Floyd FRX. I really want the Edwards pearl white with gold hardware FR guitar, too. But I don't wanna spend a lot, so I'm just keeping an eye out. The ESP FRXs are killer too, with the weird marble finishes.


----------



## Andromalia

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, inlay is lame, but you're 100% right about the shape working with bigger necks.


I have an LTD F404 with that inlay and it's ok in person. Maybe because mine's red and not black.


----------



## Ikke

Maybe (most likely not) relevant: these M-II CTM Customs (not Original Series, actual customs) are popping up more and more. ESP China was getting these in late 2017 I believe. That's where I first saw them at least. So maybe it was just a leftover from a special run. Maybe something new for 2019. Who knows, probably not ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ At the very least it looks cool.

EDIT: Pics came up super weird, so here's a link
https://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/esp-m-ii-custom-electric-guitar


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

ESP China seems to get some neat things once in a while, I dig the inlay. Its got a different paint-joint style than other models, as well. Maybe due to set-thru vs neck-thru?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Supposedly some new finishes for ESP Original Series:


----------



## gunshow86de

"Hey let's put giant watermarks in the middle so nobody can enjoy the photos!"


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

gunshow86de said:


> "Hey let's put giant watermarks in the middle so nobody can enjoy the photos!"



I legit thought they were in the finish


----------



## Mathemagician

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Supposedly some new finishes for ESP Original Series:



Yusssss.


----------



## narad

gunshow86de said:


> "Hey let's put giant watermarks in the middle so nobody can enjoy the photos!"



Dude, didn't you hear? Those photos are worth like $500 each, or a $100 charitable donation if the photographer's a super nice guy.


----------



## feraledge

Moonburst:


----------



## Womb raider

Good to see the eclipse back in the original lineup. USAs are nice, but I really dig the thin body style.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Moonburst:



The finish is cool, but meh on the burst. Give me teardrop or give me nothing.


----------



## possumkiller

Ikke said:


> Maybe (most likely not) relevant: these M-II CTM Customs (not Original Series, actual customs) are popping up more and more. ESP China was getting these in late 2017 I believe. That's where I first saw them at least. So maybe it was just a leftover from a special run. Maybe something new for 2019. Who knows, probably not ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ At the very least it looks cool.
> 
> EDIT: Pics came up super weird, so here's a link
> https://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/esp-m-ii-custom-electric-guitar


This link takes me to an LR Baggs pickup thing?


----------



## Zhysick

possumkiller said:


> This link takes me to an LR Baggs pickup thing?



Or to a Bass & Kick Drum Microphone...


----------



## gunshow86de

possumkiller said:


> This link takes me to an LR Baggs pickup thing?





Zhysick said:


> Or to a Bass & Kick Drum Microphone...



Maybe try putting the SKU in to Google? It's worth the look...

SKU L43997 000001000


----------



## possumkiller

This is all I could get. Even looking up the SKU and clicking the link that clearly says ESP MII custom takes me to something else.


----------



## sakeido

Ikke said:


>



gimme a production model of this please, I don't have $11k sitting around to spend on a guitar


----------



## Mathemagician

sakeido said:


> gimme a production model of this please, I don't have $11k sitting around to spend on a guitar



But you DO have a whole extra kidney.


----------



## gunshow86de

Well it's "on sale" for $5,199.97


----------



## angl2k

Love that Maziora Horizon.. brb selling my kidney...

Wish they'd do more E-II's with those color options


----------



## I play music

Oh how I hate those kidney chokes...


----------



## sakeido

Mathemagician said:


> But you DO have a whole extra kidney.



unfortunately my spare kidney is long gone, traded it for a Suhr modern carve top awhile back. I'll have to resort to selling my entire body on the street for thirty minutes at a time instead, I guess


----------



## feraledge

Doing my regular check on the ESP site for model clearance stuff, saw that ESP is now the US and Canadian distributor for ENGL.


----------



## narad

sakeido said:


> unfortunately my spare kidney is long gone, traded it for a Suhr modern carve top awhile back. I'll have to resort to selling my entire body on the street for thirty minutes at a time instead, I guess



Well, livers are surprisingly resilient.


----------



## narad

gunshow86de said:


> Well it's "on sale" for $5,199.97



Where is this?

EDIT: nvm


----------



## lewis

gunshow86de said:


> Well it's "on sale" for $5,199.97


Things i like:

Top/Colour
fretboard

But thats it. Wayyyyy tooo much money


----------



## feraledge

gunshow86de said:


> Well it's "on sale" for $5,199.97


I’ll say this much, if you got down with those specs, probably saving hundreds on the custom order. That’s just what stuff out of the custom shop costs. It’s worth it if that’s what you’re after, which is how a custom shop guitar should be. Otherwise they’d just do a production model of it.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Supposedly some new finishes for ESP Original Series:



This purple foil or whatever it is one is gorgeous.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kyle Jordan said:


> This purple foil or whatever it is one is gorgeous.


looks like a metallic marble paintjob with some sparkles thrown in just for shits and giggles


----------



## angl2k

KnightBrolaire said:


> looks like a metallic marble paintjob with some sparkles thrown in just for shits and giggles



They call it "Sugilite" or Violet Pearl Black. It's available on the Horizon PT models, along with some other color variations.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

ESP USA sneak peak:


----------



## JD27

Probably my favorite execution of the marble swirl finish so far.


----------



## Andromalia

Not my thing, looks like a decal, at least on the picture.


----------



## cardinal

Made me think of Van Gogh's Starry Night.


----------



## Lindmann

If it was red, every woman would compliment on your beautiful rose guitar.


----------



## Glades

The position of those volume knobs are such turnoffs on ESPs. I am hoping one day they will get it right and I will finally own one


----------



## I play music

Glades said:


> The position of those volume knobs are such turnoffs on ESPs. I am hoping one day they will get it right and I will finally own one


I see no problem with the volume knob. Actually looks great for doing volume swell.


----------



## Sogradde

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Supposedly some new finishes for ESP Original Series:


Seeing this: Does a Horizon with cockstock and HS configuration exist, other than the Page Hamilton sig?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Sogradde said:


> Seeing this: Does a Horizon with cockstock and HS configuration exist, other than the Page Hamilton sig?



It's an E-II and it has a middle single-coil-sized-humbucker rather than a neck but its close.
https://www.espguitars.com/products...?category_id=1963530-horizon-series-guitars-3


If you have the money you could custom order an ESP from their custom shop.


----------



## Andromalia

Sogradde said:


> Seeing this: Does a Horizon with cockstock and HS configuration exist, other than the Page Hamilton sig?



If you play with EMGs, you can just swap a neck humbucker with a 89.


----------



## Sogradde

AkiraSpectrum said:


> It's an E-II and it has a middle single-coil-sized-humbucker rather than a neck but its close.
> https://www.espguitars.com/products...?category_id=1963530-horizon-series-guitars-3
> 
> 
> If you have the money you could custom order an ESP from their custom shop.





Andromalia said:


> If you play with EMGs, you can just swap a neck humbucker with a 89.


I mostly like the aesthetic of HS guitars so both options are suboptimal. :/
ESP custom shop is expensive as it is. Adding shipping and taxes makes it pretty expensive considering I'm not that much into ESP unfortunately.


----------



## Ikke

Sogradde said:


> Seeing this: Does a Horizon with cockstock and HS configuration exist, other than the Page Hamilton sig?



Yes. Though, the ones I’ve seen have mostly been customs. That being said, there’s one that’s been hanging on Yahoo Auc for a while.

It’s a at great price IMO. Hope this helps.

https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/p654434071


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Ikke said:


> https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/p654434071



I've lusted after that one for a bit. Definitely a score for somebody, a slanted single in the neck with a cockstock is exceptionally uncommon.


----------



## nangillala

I love the look of the E-II M-II NT in Black Natural Fade. Why is nobody here talking about it? Because this kind of burst is over already for this forum? 

The thing is: I never played an M-II. I had the chance to play a USA Horizon and it was one of the best playing guitars I ever had in hands. Apart from that I only played a few LTDs in shops, not even a real ESP or E-II. 
So what can I expect from an M-II? I assume the quality is top notch. But is it "just" a Superstrat? Does it feel or sound special in some way?

Thanks guys!


----------



## feraledge

nangillala said:


> I love the look of the E-II M-II NT in Black Natural Fade. Why is nobody here talking about it? Because this kind of burst is over already for this forum?
> 
> The thing is: I never played an M-II. I had the chance to play a USA Horizon and it was one of the best playing guitars I ever had in hands. Apart from that I only played a few LTDs in shops, not even a real ESP or E-II.
> So what can I expect from an M-II? I assume the quality is top notch. But is it "just" a Superstrat? Does it feel or sound special in some way?
> 
> Thanks guys!


The fade gets high marks in my book, the burl top takes some back. That said, MII's are amazing guitars. I might be in the minority, but the carved tops always have a little more artistry feel in their finish compared to something that's flat topped with an arm carve. BUT, all the MII's I've owned (in the 4-5 range) have been excellent. I strongly regret selling my LTD Elite MII, but the 92 MII Custom I had was one of the best sounding guitars I've ever played, but the bridge would have been to expensive to remedy (Floyd style Kahler). I'm lusting after another MII, but they're comparable to Jackson DK1s if that means much.


----------



## possumkiller

I have been wanting them to do a proper 7 string M-II for over a decade. They have tried a few times in recent years but always manage to make it suck in some way. Those nasty burl and spalt tops are a no fucking way for me. There was a plain black a few years ago but it had a non reverse headstock and full binding on neck, head and body. I just want a plain old M-II with 7 strings. Just like the plain old standard series M-II 6 strings they have had for 20 years. Too much to ask for apparently.


----------



## Ikke

possumkiller said:


> I have been wanting them to do a proper 7 string M-II for over a decade.



What's a proper M-II 7? You're wanting just the M-II CTM + 1 string?

EDIT: Added M-II 7/M-7/M-Seven extravaganza.


----------



## possumkiller

Ikke said:


> What's a proper M-II 7? You're wanting just the M-II CTM + 1 string?
> 
> EDIT: Added M-II 7/M-7/M-Seven extravaganza.


Yes an M-II CTM or DX +1 string - all the gaudy gimmicky stuff

This is a billion dollar one off





Not sure if it's a custom order but definitely not a standard model





Custom order





Custom order





Not an M-II





Almost there. Semi-customizable but no pointy headstock and still way more expensive than a standard model.





Fugly af





The AW7 was cool with the pickguard and the original red burst finish wasn't too over the top. No pointy headstock though. The KS7 would be cool without the Evertune. Also the bound body with no forearm contour sounds painful.

I would be happy with an LTD M-1007E to be honest. Or a Black Metal M7. Even on the M-17 they took away the last two frets.


----------



## Ikke

possumkiller said:


> Yes an M-II CTM or DX +1 string - all the gaudy gimmicky stuff



Gotcha. I knew all the ones I posted were mostly custom. I was just curious as to what you were looking for. One day I guess〜


----------



## possumkiller

Ikke said:


> Gotcha. I knew all the ones I posted were mostly custom. I was just curious as to what you were looking for. One day I guess〜


They did it with the eclipse, viper, ex, v, arrow, horizon, ultratone. All they did was add a 7th string to the original model. Nothing extra. Why they avoid it with the M-II I don't know. They had the M-(1,2,3)07 models in like 2000-2001 maybe? 

This is all I want. Plain Jane M-II as a 7.


----------



## possumkiller

Or maybe to make it easier for Esp to understand...
I want a 7 string KH-2 with dot inlays.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> Or maybe to make it easier for Esp to understand...
> I want a 7 string KH-2 with dot inlays.



Or an Elias Viljanen without the goofy pickguard.


----------



## prlgmnr

I wish manufacturers hadn't taken to those Bare Knuckle pickups that look like they've been dropped in a mincer with quite such enthusiasm.


----------



## Mathemagician

That brown M7 with an added arm contour in any solid color would have the potential to be a low-hanging fruit consistent seller. 

I know I’m going to have to go the USA route one day. Not that it makes me sad. Just my future wallet. 

Guitar budget updated through 2027.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

prlgmnr said:


> I wish manufacturers hadn't taken to those Bare Knuckle pickups that look like they've been dropped in a mincer with quite such enthusiasm.



I wish they hadn't simply for the inflated cost.


----------



## possumkiller

prlgmnr said:


> I wish manufacturers hadn't taken to those Bare Knuckle pickups that look like they've been dropped in a mincer with quite such enthusiasm.


I know. They just take a hatchet or grinding disc and ruin the pickup covers and call it a feature. Even if you take the covers off that one there are still gold polepieces for some reason.


MaxOfMetal said:


> Or an Elias Viljanen without the goofy pickguard.


And reversed headstock.




I always thought an M-II 7 would be a no brainier. Like a direct competitor for the RG7s.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

prlgmnr said:


> I wish manufacturers hadn't taken to those Bare Knuckle pickups that look like they've been dropped in a mincer with quite such enthusiasm.


in the right guitar they look cool, but in that esp they look plain wrong.


----------



## oversteve

possumkiller said:


> They did it with the eclipse, viper, ex, v, arrow, horizon, ultratone. All they did was add a 7th string to the original model. Nothing extra. Why they avoid it with the M-II I don't know. They had the M-(1,2,3)07 models in like 2000-2001 maybe?
> 
> This is all I want. Plain Jane M-II as a 7.
> View attachment 66171


there is a EII MII 7 but with a non reversed hs





also there is a cool MII with the pickguard





at least they were available in 2018 but probably weren't so popular and gone this year


----------



## possumkiller

Yeah that top one is the one I was talking about earlier with full neck head and body binding, non-reverse headstock, bolt-on with a painted neck... 

The bottom one MR7 is actually the closest they have ever been. A reversed headstock would be better and I don't like how they changed the top left corner of the pickguard but overall it's the nicest one. It wasn't available for very long though.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

That Viper with the reversed in-line headstock looks so goddamn wrong.

The rest looks pretty sweet. The new LTD Arrows in white, violet andromeda and the black metal version are awesome.


----------



## nangillala

feraledge said:


> The fade gets high marks in my book, the burl top takes some back. That said, MII's are amazing guitars. I might be in the minority, but the carved tops always have a little more artistry feel in their finish compared to something that's flat topped with an arm carve. BUT, all the MII's I've owned (in the 4-5 range) have been excellent. I strongly regret selling my LTD Elite MII, but the 92 MII Custom I had was one of the best sounding guitars I've ever played, but the bridge would have been to expensive to remedy (Floyd style Kahler). I'm lusting after another MII, but they're comparable to Jackson DK1s if that means much.


Thanks for the answer.
Yeah, not sure about the burl either and I guess I have to see it in person...
I also guess that the Horizons (etc.) should require much more labour than an M-II, so it's probably just the product management aspect that keeps them around the same market prize. 

I hope I can try this one and decide for myself


----------



## rifftrauma

Does anyone know if the new E-II M-II NT or E-II M-II 7 will have painted necks? Sorry if I missed it!


----------



## icipher

Are they putting stainless frets on any models this year?


----------



## feraledge

icipher said:


> Are they putting stainless frets on any models this year?


They’ve been showing up on US models but not sure they’re standard. Originals maybe?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

icipher said:


> Are they putting stainless frets on any models this year?





feraledge said:


> They’ve been showing up on US models but not sure they’re standard. Originals maybe?



Could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure all USA models have Stainless Steel frets. I think ESP Originals use Jescar Nickel-Silver (which are supposedly harder than most other Nickel-Silver fretwire). 

E-II's use nickel-silver (I think Dunlop).


----------



## Andromalia

My Original from 2 years ago doesn't have them.


----------



## feraledge

Andromalia said:


> My Original from 2 years ago doesn't have them.


I’m not sure what fretwire is on my custom other than size (XJ). But the stainless frets on my Sully feel different. I don’t seem to have the issues everyone else does with most nickel frets. Wear takes a long time to show, but at worst like two hours to erase. I’ve only ever had to do fret work on new guitars or really old guitars that I just bought. 
When people put hard lines around buying a new guitar over stainless frets, it’s still an odd demand/expectation to me.


----------



## Andromalia

I didn't care what the frets were, I got it for 70% off.


----------



## xzacx

feraledge said:


> When people put hard lines around buying a new guitar over stainless frets, it’s still an odd demand/expectation to me.



Made odder by the length of time a lot of people keep those instruments that they had to have stainless frets on. I do prefer them if given a choice, and if I was going to do a refret, that’s what it’d be with. But I have never had an issue with nickel frets even with guitars I’ve played regularly for years.


----------



## Quiet Coil

The thing I find the most amusing about the SS fad is this - how many of my/your/our favorite artists use them? You know, guys who tour for a living?

Of course they’re nice, but man we’re spoiled!


----------



## Andromalia

Ther funniest thing is, they'd make more sense on guitars with small-ish frets used for blues (assuming that's the style where you ben the most), you don't really need super polished frets when they're as tall as te everest and a small polish fixes everything for a few months. A tele with SS frets would make a lot of sense.


----------



## Ikke

feraledge said:


> I’m not sure what fretwire is on my custom other than size (XJ).



You and I got our customs around the same time. If you didn’t specifically request it, you guitar doesn’t have stainless frets. It has Jescar FW57110-NS.


----------



## prlgmnr

I played a guitar with stainless steel frets once and liked the feel, and then bought one.

Now, when the option is available I look for stainless steel frets on new purchases.

I might well be spoiled but I'm not sure it's for that particular reason.


----------



## I play music

Noisy Humbucker said:


> The thing I find the most amusing about the SS fad is this - how many of my/your/our favorite artists use them? You know, guys who tour for a living?


Most of my favourite artists have endorsement deals where they get new guitars all the time which I don't. I actually use them for years. So I think for me stainless steel frets are more important than for a Tosin Abasi lets say who plays a guitar for one, two months and then changes on to the next one.


----------



## Lindmann

Just stop playing bends die Christs sake.
Makes life much easier.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Started to write a long-winded grumpy old man post, but thought better of it.

It’s NAMM, if you can’t flail a bit over what’s coming and what’s not, then what’s the point!

If you can score SS frets, more power to ya! If I ever really need a refit (and can talk my luthier into it), I’d likely opt for stainless. The lack thereof would never deter me from a puchase, so that’s one less thing to fret over. 

EDIT: Maybe I’m just jealous that trends took a whole lot longer to translate into production models for most of my life as a guitarist. As I tell my wife - “when the hell did I become the patient one”!


----------



## Quiet Coil

In other not news, I think I just may drop my quest for a Sterling bass and get that new AP-5.


----------



## Hollowway

xzacx said:


> Made odder by the length of time a lot of people keep those instruments that they had to have stainless frets on. I do prefer them if given a choice, and if I was going to do a refret, that’s what it’d be with. But I have never had an issue with nickel frets even with guitars I’ve played regularly for years.



When I refer to old people without too much life expectancy, I’m going to stop saying the cliche, “he’s not buying green bananas, if you know what I mean,” and start saying, “he’s got getting stainless frets, if you know what I mean.”


----------



## feraledge

Hollowway said:


> When I refer to old people without too much life expectancy, I’m going to stop saying the cliche, “he’s not buying green bananas, if you know what I mean,” and start saying, “he’s got getting stainless frets, if you know what I mean.”


I think I know what you mean: "dude owns ZERO Horizon Devices pedals."
#havefunwithit


----------



## Lindmann

At the end of our lives in our death-bed, when we grab our most precious guitar to play it one last time and then suddenly there is a dead spot on the fretboard...then we will die in agony regretting our life decisions and asking why the hell did we cheap out and bought nickel frettet guitars.
And to add to that we are even forcing our inherits to bring the guitar to a luthier.

You don't wanna screw up your last minutes on this plantet, do you?


----------



## Musiscience

Noisy Humbucker said:


> The thing I find the most amusing about the SS fad is this - how many of my/your/our favorite artists use them? You know, guys who tour for a living?
> 
> Of course they’re nice, but man we’re spoiled!



It's just a matter of preference. The "artists do not play what I like so I should not play it or like it either" argument does not make sense IMO, we are all different. 

Also, I would not put it as spoiled if the guitar is not given for free. If you are spending your money on any product, you have the right to be specific in what you like and what you want out of it. If a brand does not offer what you like, it's easy to just buy another brand that does.


----------



## Quiet Coil

I have a guitar with SS frets and they’re great. My beef is when a post comes across as essentially dismissing a guitar/brand as crap because it’s short one feature, OR when someone says “brand X is FINALLY doing Y”, when said “Y” has only been _widely_ introduced to production a handful of years ago.

When I got into this game 25 years ago import guitars had cheap, unbranded everything and were still relatively expensive (in today’s money). The features readily available on mid-to-low level guitars have come a really long way. Maybe I’m just so used to modifying everything I buy (even acoustics) that not much phases me.

Eh, I probably come across as equally dismissive.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Noisy Humbucker said:


> I have a guitar with SS frets and they’re great. My beef is when a post comes across as essentially dismissing a guitar/brand as crap because it’s short one feature, OR when someone says “brand X is FINALLY doing Y”, when said “Y” has only been _widely_ introduced to production a handful of years ago.
> 
> When I got into this game 25 years ago import guitars had cheap, unbranded everything and were still relatively expensive (in today’s money). The features readily available on mid-to-low level guitars have come a really long way. Maybe I’m just so used to modifying everything I buy (even acoustics) that not much phases me.
> 
> Eh, I probably come across as equally dismissive.




THIS, THIS, OH SO FUCKING THIS.

I've been saying for awhile now that many guitars get shit on unfairly because of ONE unpleasing aspect and it's usually very small. "MY GAWDZ, AMAZING GUITARS, GLAD IT'S NOT BLACK OR WHITE, BUT IS THATZ A 12TH FRET INLAY?! SHIT GUITAR! WOULDN'T LET MYSELF BE CAUGHT DEAD WITH IT AND IF MY WIFE PLAYED IT, I'D MURDER HER AND EAT HER CORPSE!"


----------



## Mathemagician

Lol. Or when an artist gets a signature model and only puts their name on the headstock or even the back of the headstock and people get up in arms of the artist wanting their mark on their signature model.

It’s the most eye roll inducing thing ever to hear grown adults say “I just can’t bond with a guitar that has someone else’s signature like that, it doesn’t feel like it’s mine.”

But then they own a fucking Les Paul, or you know - any guitar ever as it has the manufacturers logo all over it.

“This guitar is perfect in ever way down to the radius of the tone knob, but on the back of the headstock it says “John Smith” so it’s trash.”

Mind you I dislike giant 12th fret inlays as much as the next guy. Mostly cause they are on otherwise simple guitars. Like when a band just puts a decal on the body of an Ltd/Schecter single cut and it’s called a signature model.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I mean, I'd rather have no signature or inlays or any of that shit.

But at the same time I'm proudly rocking a guitar with Stephen Carpenter's signature inlaid on the guitar's fretboard, so I can manage.


----------



## feraledge

Since we're grumpin' around, what's everyone's beef with goddamn inlays? Best when used in moderation, but I strongly prefer them.


----------



## Quiet Coil

feraledge said:


> Since we're grumpin' around, what's everyone's beef with goddamn inlays? Best when used in moderation, but I strongly prefer them.



I can take or leave them, usually just depends on what suits the aesthetic - plus I like variety.

That said, I’ve gone through nearly all of the phases:
1. Dots suck, sharkfins are cool
2. Fins suck, blocks are cool
3. Everything sucks, blank is where it’s at
4. Offset dots are cool, everything else sucks
5. Dots are cool, as are blocks and even fins (but not all at once).

EDIT: At this point I guess I like seeing the classics on each brand they’re associated with. Schecter also did a nautical star a few years back that I thought was pretty cool.


----------



## Mathemagician

I can’t see without inlays on the board. Big dots and offset dots are just fine for me. Shark fins/fun inlays like lightning bolts are cool AF too. I’ve sold two maple FB guitars because they were blank and I just could not deal.


----------



## MFB

I don't care for the shark-teeth inlay that Ibanez had to design so they could claim they weren't ripping off everyone else; but after that I tend to go: dots, sharkfins, piranha (just small offset sharkfins), and then trapezoid (which are only done on Gibsons/Epiphones anyways).

I'm absolutely lost without them, so blank boards are always out for me


----------



## Andromalia

feraledge said:


> Since we're grumpin' around, what's everyone's beef with goddamn inlays? Best when used in moderation, but I strongly prefer them.



Weirdly enough, I'm fine with inlays when they color match the board wood. I never really liked Ibanez sharkfins because I usually associate them with "white on poo-color rosewood". The only ones that really annoy me are the ESP logo at the 12th fret because they're just not aesthetic at all. A rectangle with the brand name. It's already written on the headstock ffs. 
Otherwise they're pretty useless to me, side dots are what I use if I'm lost. So I'm just in for the aesthetics. Dots are fine too. Artful inlays, it depends on the actual art. I obviously love the one on my Amfisound (I could hear the cries of the builder from Finland all the way to Ireland when I sent him the picture) but overdone stuff like the PRS dragon isn't my thing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I like blank fretboards by default, or offset inlays. Offset dots with Ibanez/Schecter, offset blocks with ESP, or offset sharkteeth with Jackson.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

feraledge said:


> Since we're grumpin' around, what's everyone's beef with goddamn inlays? Best when used in moderation, but I strongly prefer them.


I usually don't have a problem with inlays, except for the godawful gothic crosses that schecter used for a long time, or the hideous sperm inlays that kiesel offers. Those are the only ones that make me want to burn the whole guitar. I don't really like block inlays or flag inlays either but I can tolerate them.
Anymore my preference lies towards either no inlays at all, or maybe dots/sharkfins, depending on the guitar.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Fins are cool, offsets are cool, plain dots are pretty lame. No inlays is perfectly fine with a decent piece of wood. I default to side dots for reference. 
When I ordered my TL60 with BEM board, NIN! No regerts.


----------



## Solodini

I'd err away from the overly ornate inlays, and I'm personally fine without front facing as I personally navigate by side dots, if I'm lost, but I can see how bigger stuff would be really helpful, not just onstage but for people with limited vision, too. I don't think we should just throw out all inlays that aren't delicate little works of art, as a result, as an inlay betrays its functional purpose if people who need it to navigate visually can't see it due to it being too small. I think bigger, blockier stuff is fine, and we can easily add some little flourishes, angled lines like parallelagrams or asymmetric trapezoids with offset strike-throughs or something to make things aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## feraledge

I never remember my dreams, but I had one this morning that I was in some hall at a GC and it had a bunch of NAMM shit in it. I was super stoked because ESP did a customizable MIK line (a la Balaguer) and started with a 90s tribute Horizon (cockstock and bolt on) that was priced around $1000. I was taking pics for this forum while trying to hide my excitement from my wife, again in the dream.
I realized immediately upon waking up three things;
1) If I needed a sign that I have a problem with being a gear nerd, there it is.
2) ESP should totally do this, but it was only after I woke up that I realized their shorthand on the headstocks for this new "LTD Standard" line was STD. 
3) Goddamn you NAMM, bringing out the super nerd in me. Not that it was far beneath the surface.


----------



## Trashgreen

ESP site updated with all the new models..


https://www.espguitars.com/products...HOpPlr4DH5X6rY6nAuVg2U8mSPEnaHLj_xrKVfDGzHlXA


----------



## Trashgreen




----------



## Albake21

Trashgreen said:


> ESP site updated with all the new models..
> 
> 
> https://www.espguitars.com/products...HOpPlr4DH5X6rY6nAuVg2U8mSPEnaHLj_xrKVfDGzHlXA


Did ESP finally do it?? A good looking natural E-II, non glossy neck with a floyd??? Guys I just came... at work..... I need help.


----------



## cardinal

I haven't played a 6-string in over a decade but I suddenly really really want that ESP Eclipse Andromeda


----------



## JD27

Oh my, those are tasty.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Confirmed: It looks like a guitar.


----------



## JD27

I like that TE minus the goofy ass evertune bridge. Bummer they finally give a TE the Deluxe treatment and then tossed that thing on it.


----------



## Albake21

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Confirmed: It looks like a guitar.


I will be buying this or one of the LTD MH Fades. My first LTD since 2013.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## JD27

Ohh missed that white TE, I dig that one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Ohh missed that white TE, I dig that one.



Its the new Ted Aguilar sig. Yes, it looks fucking beutiful.

It's weird because I was hyped up for his Eclipse sig, but was disappointed when it had a neck pickup. I actually dig this more than his EC sig


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Its the new Ted Aguilar sig. Yes, it looks fucking beutiful.
> 
> It's weird because I was hyped up for his Eclipse sig, but was disappointed when it had a neck pickup. I actually dig this more than his EC sig



Reminds me of Jeff Kendrick’s Custom TE.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

I officially want almost everything.

This is kind of cool (TE Deluxe with evertune), and surprising. Want to see how it looks irl.






Overall I really really love all the E-II's and LTD Deluxe offerings. SUPER SOLID in my book.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Reminds me of Jeff Kendrick’s Custom TE.


Got a picture? The Devildriver dudes have/had awesome ESP customs.

I'm still hunting down a JK-1.


----------



## Albake21

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I officially want almost everything.
> 
> This is kind of cool (TE Deluxe with evertune), and surprising. Want to see how it looks irl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I really really love all the E-II's and LTD Deluxe offerings. SUPER SOLID in my book.


For the first time ever, I'm actually super impressed and interested in ESP over Ibanez.... and I'm an Ibanez junky.


----------



## wannabguitarist

JD27 said:


> Oh my, those are tasty.
> View attachment 66327



God damnit. I told my girl friend I'm not buying any gear in 2019


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Got a picture? The Devildriver dudes have/had awesome ESP customs.
> 
> I'm still hunting down a JK-1.



This one... first time I saw a reverse headstock on one.


----------



## Mathemagician

HA! Thank god so many of these have Floyd’s! I’m safe. I’ve been looking at some specific E-2 models, some Solar guitars, etc. 

Man thank god. ESP already put me on notice with that white V for this year. 

God bless my changing taste.


----------



## CapinCripes

Oh my lord the Andromeda II finish is beautiful, ill take an arrow and that horizon. Does ESP accept souls as currency?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Hm I do not dig the purple fade m 7 anymore. The price is meh


----------



## gunch

really like that new lighter charcoal-burst with the natural in the center


----------



## Defyantly

That snow white esp t-style is almost perfect! Add a ebony fretboard ==== perfection!


----------



## feraledge

Heavens to Betsy. I love these.


----------



## Spicypickles

That whoreizon May have to enter my life.


----------



## nsimonsen

Man, that white tele with the reverse headstock is gorgeous.

I feel like it would look better with black pickup covers, just to break up all of the white.


----------



## Fierce_Swe

That snapper makes me drool.......


----------



## BusinessMan

Trashgreen said:


> ESP site updated with all the new models..
> 
> 
> https://www.espguitars.com/products...HOpPlr4DH5X6rY6nAuVg2U8mSPEnaHLj_xrKVfDGzHlXA



If that arrow was a 7 string I’d be all over it more than I am


----------



## Curt

Trashgreen said:


>




They only just missed me on this by not making it a baritone.


----------



## Passtheapathy

Christ, ESP, get it together. Direct mount your pickups. Use hardtail bridges. Stop making so many Floyd Rose guitars. Use stainless steel frets on any high price point instrument.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's gotten to the point where I can't tell if these posts are satire or not.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Stainless frets IMHO should be standard on 1k plus range guitars.


----------



## Zado

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Stainless frets IMHO should be standard on 1k plus range guitars.


Not necessary if the frets are good quality ones imho.


----------



## Zhysick

No, I don't and out there are lots of people that dontdlike SS frets... So no, variety please. Choices for all!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

After hearing some horror stories with import guitars having SS frets... I'm kinda fine with anything South Korean made and "below" sticking with nickel frets.  I mean, yeah, having SS frets on MiJ guitars would be killer. I'm not gonna fucking boycott a brand just because they don't have them.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's gotten to the point where I can't tell if these posts are satire or not.


I assume anyone complaining about lack of direct mount pickups is serious and everything else is satire. Unless it's about maple fretboards. That's my hot take for today.


----------



## Curt

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's gotten to the point where I can't tell if these posts are satire or not.


Idk if my post is included in this, but I absolutely will not buy a 7 string shorter than 26.5" because I can't get along with the tone of any string over .070 and that's the minimum tension I require at a G#1


----------



## Andromalia

The titan metal Horizon is really nice. The new LTD tele with Evertune looks nice too.


----------



## prlgmnr

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's gotten to the point where I can't tell if these posts are satire or not.


I would like this post if it had more references to guitar parts looking like genitals.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

3 of the upcoming Exhibition models in action. The link has some pictures, specs, and impressions:

https://www.digimart.net/magazine/article/2019011503501.html


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

AkiraSpectrum said:


> 3 of the upcoming Exhibition models in action. The link has some pictures, specs, and impressions:
> 
> https://www.digimart.net/magazine/article/2019011503501.html













Sorry, meant 2 2019 models, the third guitar in the video is a 2018. Both 2019 models have been seen in some of Mamoru Goriku's recent videos.


----------



## Albake21

ESP now owns ENGL? EDIT: Looks like just distribution in US and Canada.

http://www.espguitars.com/ENGL


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Curious, I know E-IIs use veneers, do they also have solid maple top or is it just mahogany then veneer, like on Eclipse and Horizon?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Dineley said:


> Curious, I know E-IIs use veneers, do they also have solid maple top or is it just mahogany then veneer, like on Eclipse and Horizon?



They use a solid maple top and then a veneer.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

According to the official site, they're doing away with gloss necks on a lot of models. Thank GOD.


----------



## Albake21

OliOliver said:


> According to the official site, they're doing away with gloss necks on a lot of models. Thank GOD.


Are you sure? All of the natural necks (besides one EII) all still have gloss over them sadly.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Albake21 said:


> Are you sure? All of the natural necks (besides one EII) all still have gloss over them sadly.


Well, to be honest I looked at the new M models and they're both satin then made a huge leap through pure excitement, haha.


----------



## feraledge

Damn, that would be awesome if they got over glossing any necks.


----------



## kevdes93

The new Steph is absolutely perfect IMO, definitely getting one. Anyone know how his signature fishmans are?


----------



## dr_game0ver

at this point why bother with a tone pot?


----------



## feraledge

dr_game0ver said:


> at this point why bother with a tone pot?


Wouldn’t that be for the Fishman modes?


----------



## Albake21

feraledge said:


> Wouldn’t that be for the Fishman modes?


Since it's just one pickup you only need one push/pull to switch between voices. If anything I'd rather have one volume (non push/pull) and turn that tone knob into a mini toggle for voice switching.


----------



## cardinal

Am I imagining that I saw an ESP USA 7-string MII with a pointy headstock? I thought I saw that added to the line up pages back, but it's not on the website.


----------



## Albake21

cardinal said:


> Am I imagining that I saw an ESP USA 7-string MII with a pointy headstock? I thought I saw that added to the line up pages back, but it's not on the website.


I don't think that existed. Only the EII version.


----------



## Frostbite

Albake21 said:


> I don't think that existed. Only the EII version.


Holy fuck that finish


----------



## cardinal

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 65039



Here it is... What happened to this? What this just possumkiller's wishful thinking and photoshopping?


----------



## gunshow86de

cardinal said:


> Here it is... What happened to this?



Pretty sure that's just a 'shop.


----------



## Obsidian Soul

kevdes93 said:


> The new Steph is absolutely perfect IMO, definitely getting one. Anyone know how his signature fishmans are?


I have the newer green sparkle SCT-607B,and it sounds relatively bright and has good clarity.The only problem was one of the voicings on middle pickup is super bassy,but...there's no middle pickup on the new guitar.


----------



## possumkiller

cardinal said:


> Here it is... What happened to this? What this just possumkiller's wishful thinking and photoshopping?


I posted it on the ESP USA bookface page and the guy said they could make it happen. I'm not sure if he noticed the headstock or not though.


----------



## Ikke

From ESP’s IG, it seems like maybe there will be less Exhibitions this year? The ESP USA’s are being shown in front of the EX’s on the wall. Usually there are more EX’s on the bottom too. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bs_qOPJg2JC/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1qyqmvrq6xmku


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Ikke said:


> From ESP’s IG, it seems like maybe there will be less Exhibitions this year? The ESP USA’s are being shown in front of the EX’s on the wall. Usually there are more EX’s on the bottom too.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bs_qOPJg2JC/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1qyqmvrq6xmku


Yeah I've noticed this myself. Would be interesting to see if there are fewer Exhibitions come NAMM. If so, I'd be super bummed, I love the Exhibition models, super neat stuff.


----------



## SenorDingDong

So many times I've seen and played an ESP and though, "man, if this didn't have binding all over it, I would buy it in a heartbeat." Their M and some MH guitars are the closest thing to a Jackson soloist I've ever found. 

That USA M-I FR-DLX in lime burst is another case. Such a beautiful guitar, but the binding will drive me insane and eventually I'll have to offload it, just like every other time. I love some of their guitars, and am happy to see a few without binding, but I wish it was more. At least there's none of that tacky abalone anymore, though.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

ESP USA that really impressed me. I'm not usually into these extreme shapes but this one just touches me in all the right places.


----------



## dirtool

AkiraSpectrum said:


> ESP USA that really impressed me. I'm not usually into these extreme shapes but this one just touches me in all the right places.



Pointy headstock for V shape, cockstock for horizon, guys in esp always mixed up.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum




----------



## feraledge

dirtool said:


> Pointy headstock for V shape, cockstock for horizon, guys in esp always mixed up.


Incorrect.


----------



## Crundles

I probably shouldn't expect the viper 7B to neckdive less than the 25.5 inch version, right

I want a sevenstring, and while there have been a ton of cool announcements around NAMM, the viper is the one I'm most likely going to be able to afford.


----------



## Zado




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


>


I feel like an opportunity was missed. They should have done this on an explorer with the lightning emanating from an inlay on the body that says "EET FUK"


----------



## Mathemagician

Crundles said:


> I probably shouldn't expect the viper 7B to neckdive less than the 25.5 inch version, right
> 
> I want a sevenstring, and while there have been a ton of cool announcements around NAMM, the viper is the one I'm most likely going to be able to afford.



Invest in a good leather strap. It significantly helps and is easier on your shoulder.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum




----------



## TedintheShed

What didn't they put Warpigs in the six strings? ARRRRG!!!!


----------



## MKII

So damn sick. Like, screams play tech thrash on me and has a bit of a Michael Schenker vibe. SICK!!!


----------



## PAINGVR

I can't see the pics


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

PAINGVR said:


> I can't see the pics



I second this


----------



## Crundles

Right click -> view image -> delete the .jpg and .gif from the URLs. Generally works for all unseeable pics.

It's a screenshot from this video at 6:59 and a gif of Anthony Hopkins


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

AkiraSpectrum said:


>




It really looks MUCH better in person. Plus jesus it sounds maaaaasive.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It really looks MUCH better in person. Plus jesus it sounds maaaaasive.


It does sound insane. I really love so much about this guitar but goddamn, will the wrong headstock ever grow on me? I have doubts. I do appreciate that they were trying to find some practical reason for why the reverse in line makes more sense against every aesthetic argument saying they are wrong. But the finish and logo do look cool. 
Also, I always hear ENGLs and they sound good, but the Powerball V2 I had briefly was so disappointing. I still get a twinge of "maybe it was me" when I hear them, but there are a billion different options on that head and the only way I got it to cut live against a 6505 was basically max the mids and cut back the lows to almost zero. Did not like.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> Also, I always hear ENGLs and they sound good, but the Powerball V2 I had briefly was so disappointing. I still get a twinge of "maybe it was me" when I hear them, but there are a billion different options on that head and the only way I got it to cut live against a 6505 was basically max the mids and cut back the lows to almost zero. Did not like.



From what I've been told about Engls, judging the entire Engl lineup on the Fireball or Powerball is like judging the entire Marshall lineup on the JCM900 series. They're not BAD and they do have their fans, but they're probably the worst amps they make/made. 

Although I actually do kinda like the JCM900 series.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> From what I've been told about Engls, judging the entire Engl lineup on the Fireball or Powerball is like judging the entire Marshall lineup on the JCM900 series. They're not BAD and they do have their fans, but they're probably the worst amps they make/made.
> 
> Although I actually do kinda like the JCM900 series.


Isn’t that an Ironball she’s playing out of? Mini-Fireball, right?
It sounds mean as shit.


----------



## Womb raider

Not to derail the thread further, but color me interested in the 60w version of this. Sounds huge


----------



## NosralTserrof

I wish they would cover the B-1005SE in the videos...that's probs the product I'm looking forward to the most, aside from that purple SC model. That purple SC model man...


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Isn’t that an Ironball she’s playing out of? Mini-Fireball, right?
> It sounds mean as shit.



not sure what it was based on but I thought the one I had was pretty awesome. The only EL84 lunchbox head I had that I really enjoyed.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> It does sound insane. I really love so much about this guitar but goddamn, will the wrong headstock ever grow on me? I have doubts. I do appreciate that they were trying to find some practical reason for why the reverse in line makes more sense against every aesthetic argument saying they are wrong. But the finish and logo do look cool.



There is no finish, body construction, extra string tension, or logo that can save that guitar with that headstock. It's just plain fugly...


----------



## I play music

feraledge said:


> Also, I always hear ENGLs and they sound good, but the Powerball V2 I had briefly was so disappointing. I still get a twinge of "maybe it was me" when I hear them, but there are a billion different options on that head and the only way I got it to cut live against a 6505 was basically max the mids and cut back the lows to almost zero. Did not like.


Living in Germany I've had some opportunity to try different Engls and I can assure you the Powerball (even V2) is the worst amp I'ver EVER played. But the Savage for example is a really awesome amp.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

fuck all y'all I like the viper with the pointy headstock


----------



## darkpheonix

These two are really making me drool hard, I just would have wanted different pickups (and I also wish ESP and other manufacturers would more models without floyds)


----------



## Humbuck

KnightBrolaire said:


> fuck all y'all I like the viper with the pointy headstock


I like it too!


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> There is no finish, body construction, extra string tension, or logo that can save that guitar with that headstock. It's just plain fugly...


Agree to agree


----------



## JD27

darkpheonix said:


> These two are really making me drool hard, I just would have wanted different pickups (and I also wish ESP and other manufacturers would more models without floyds)



One of the easiest things to fix, plus you can probably get money back by selling the BKs. I have accepted that I’m going to change out pickups since 95% of the time because I probably won’t like what a guitar comes with.


----------



## Lindmann

The Reba Meyers demo made me think...
Why is this sexist guitar industry only offering guitars with belly-cuts for us overweight dudes? 
I belive a boob-cut at the back of the upper horn would be an apropiate female counterpart.


----------



## Andromalia

/facepalm


----------



## possumkiller

Lindmann said:


> The Reba Meyers demo made me think...
> Why is this sexist guitar industry only offering guitars with belly-cuts for us overweight dudes?
> I belive a boob-cut at the back of the upper horn would be an apropiate female counterpart.


Contrary to what the sexist media wants you to think, there are females in the world with big fat bellies too. Also think of the pregnant female guitarists. They need the tummy bevel as well.


----------



## narad

possumkiller said:


> Contrary to what the sexist media wants you to think, there are females in the world with big fat bellies too. Also think of the pregnant female guitarists. They need the tummy bevel as well.



On the flip side, many djent kids could fill up that proposed boob contour as well #EverySizeIsBeautiful


----------



## Lindmann

possumkiller said:


> Also think of the pregnant female guitarists. They need the tummy bevel as well.


Yeah. Good thinking .
This would require an even bigger cut. 
And maybe we should have different sizes as well. 
Like a double D guitar.

OK I am gonna stop here. 
Sorry for the silliness.


----------



## Andromalia

It could just be an inverted yellow M guitar


----------



## jephjacques

Lindmann said:


> The Reba Meyers demo made me think...
> Why is this sexist guitar industry only offering guitars with belly-cuts for us overweight dudes?
> I belive a boob-cut at the back of the upper horn would be an apropiate female counterpart.



this is literally why St Vincent designed her sig guitar the way it is


----------



## possumkiller

Andromalia said:


> It could just be an inverted yellow M guitar


Do you mean a W guitar?


----------



## Imalwayscold

I play music said:


> Living in Germany I've had some opportunity to try different Engls and I can assure you the Powerball (even V2) is the worst amp I'ver EVER played. But the Savage for example is a really awesome amp.



Meh, I've always got a good sounds out of the Powerball Mk1 V2 I own. Even in a live setting. But you are right, they have much better heads.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Ikke said:


> From ESP’s IG, it seems like maybe there will be less Exhibitions this year? The ESP USA’s are being shown in front of the EX’s on the wall. Usually there are more EX’s on the bottom too.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bs_qOPJg2JC/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1qyqmvrq6xmku



From the pics and video I've seen it looks like there aren't many Exhibition models--maybe like 30% the amount as the last few years--and half of the 'high end ESP' display is USA models.

I have to admit I'm a little bummed.


----------



## possumkiller

Those exhibition models probably caused a backup for the custom shop. They made a ton of them the last few years. Some of the ones from past years are still sitting for sale.


----------



## dhgrind

Black metal arrow. I’m in love


----------



## Ikke

AkiraSpectrum said:


> From the pics and video I've seen it looks like there aren't many Exhibition models--maybe like 30% the amount as the last few years--and half of the 'high end ESP' display is USA models.



Yeah. ESP Japan hasn’t even updated their site yet with anything. I wonder what’s happening, if anything is happening at all.


----------



## I play music

Imalwayscold said:


> Meh, I've always got a good sounds out of the Powerball Mk1 V2 I own. Even in a live setting. But you are right, they have much better heads.


The cab is probably a very important part also. I tried it with the matching ENGL cab but maybe something with more mids would be better.


----------



## Andromalia

possumkiller said:


> Those exhibition models probably caused a backup for the custom shop. They made a ton of them the last few years. Some of the ones from past years are still sitting for sale.



A lot of them were the same though, the old angels stuff etc. Maybe they got bored of presenting the same pieces over and over again.


----------



## Galeus708

God DAMN, that is sexy. Finally going to be adding a semi-hollow to my collection, I guess!

Oh, and I'm surprised by how much I like the look of the pointy headstock on the Viper. Wouldn't work on a regular SG, but something about the offset horns of the Viper makes it work IMO.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

I didn't realize that the E-II Eclipse in Black Natural Burst is full-thickness. According to the ESP rep shown here:


----------



## feraledge

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I didn't realize that the E-II Eclipse in Black Natural Burst is full-thickness. According to the ESP rep shown here:



Buzzkill. Am I the only one who prefers the regular thickness Eclipses? I can't be, right?


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> Buzzkill. Am I the only one who prefers the regular thickness Eclipses? I can't be, right?



Hmmm, I liked my FT Eclipse, it sounded great. My regular Eclipse played felt closer to the rest of the Standard Series though. Not sure I have a preference really. I think it’s cool to see some variation in them now. I love that finish though, so I could understand being bummed that they don’t offer both styles in it.

Kind of odd they decide to announce USA Vipers and Vs after they came out in NAMM 2018. Guess it’s because they flat out ignored the USA line in promoting them at the last show.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I didn't realize that the E-II Eclipse in Black Natural Burst is full-thickness. According to the ESP rep shown here:




Still has tummy cut too though. Best of both worlds.


----------



## feraledge

Dineley said:


> Still has tummy cut too though. Best of both worlds.


Good point, belly cut and has the nice neck joint, maybe I don't really care about the thickness:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

shit wrong thread, thanks for the like so I'd realize that.


----------



## Masoo2

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> shit wrong thread, thanks for the like so I'd realize that.


d o i t

diamond plate guitars need more love, they always looked so good when paired with explorers/Vs


----------



## 0rimus

I've seen a couple 2019 models hit retailers, but you guys know when the Viper 7 baritone is commin? Cuz I have big need for that piece

I see Sweetwater has it for preorder and I signed up for the 'Notify When in Stock' thing...


----------



## feraledge

0rimus said:


> I've seen a couple 2019 models hit retailers, but you guys know when the Viper 7 baritone is commin? Cuz I have big need for that piece
> 
> I see Sweetwater has it for preorder and I signed up for the 'Notify When in Stock' thing...


I think just about all of those were protos for NAMM, May seems a pretty normal time for the new line to start shipping out.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

0rimus said:


> I've seen a couple 2019 models hit retailers, but you guys know when the Viper 7 baritone is commin? Cuz I have big need for that piece
> 
> I see Sweetwater has it for preorder and I signed up for the 'Notify When in Stock' thing...



I see them on Thomann (European retailer) arriving in 4-5 weeks. Europe gets stuff quite late, so expect within that time.


----------



## Zado

https://www.instagram.com/p/Btv2hAxFxuH/


oh look, the sexiest ESP ever


----------



## Humbuck

feraledge said:


> Buzzkill. Am I the only one who prefers the regular thickness Eclipses? I can't be, right?


I'm with you. I have 2 Horizons.. one thick, one thin and although they are both awesome guitars, I wish they were both thin. I'm done with thick guitars completely.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It depends. Like, if it's full-thickness but still light, I can deal. I do love the feeling of a full-thickness guitar... Just not the weight. 

EDIT: That's why I like my LTD AS-1. For being so thick, it's... actually not that heavy.


----------



## Andromalia

Play Vs, and then you don't care about thickness ^^


----------



## Humbuck

Andromalia said:


> Play Vs, and then you don't care about thickness ^^


Why? Weight?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Andromalia said:


> Play Vs, and then you don't care about thickness ^^



I had an Aria Flying V for the longest time. But I find the V shape doesn't fit me.


----------



## Andromalia

Humbuck said:


> Why? Weight?


No, it's just that the shape itself doesn't hinder your strumming arm the way a strat or LP do, so guitar thickness becomes much less of a factor. Same goes for explorers.


----------



## Humbuck

Strats and Les Pauls don't hinder my strumming any more than V's or Explorers. Body thickness doesn't bother me at all. Weight does.


----------



## feraledge

Friggin rad


----------



## Andromalia

A "one of a kind" EII ? that's pretty weird.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Andromalia said:


> A "one of a kind" EII ? that's pretty weird.



DGCL is known for getting one-off prototypes of production guitars, especially ESP/LTD and Schecter.


----------



## feraledge

ESP was teasing the other day a “should we bring back the Phoenix?” poll on their IG. I suspect this is a prototype.


----------



## Zado

Fingers crossed for a nitro finish


----------



## JD27

Got a feeling there will be more come summer NAMM. Holy shit though these have gone up by about $500 since they last made them.


----------



## devastone

MaxOfMetal said:


> DGCL is known for getting one-off prototypes of production guitars, especially ESP/LTD and Schecter.



Yeah, DCGL used to be an ESP candy store, they seem to be more involved with Schecter now days. FWIW, I live about 45 minutes away and used to make a trip down there quite a bit. Great guys to deal with.


----------



## TedintheShed

devastone said:


> Yeah, DCGL used to be an ESP candy store, they seem to be more involved with Schecter now days. FWIW, I live about 45 minutes away and used to make a trip down there quite a bit. Great guys to deal with.




Its one of the reasons I canceled my KM-7 MKIII Studio- I ordered the guitar same day it was announced but Schecter kept delaying and pushing my order back from the promised date. Meanwhile, custom shop Schecters kept hitting the websites of dealer after dealer like DCGL. I don't at all blame DCGL, but I won't buy a Schecter now.


----------



## yan12

DCGL still is an ESP candy store...lots more in stock than what is online. They have tons of custom shop ESP there and still get tons of prototypes. ESP/Schecter can almost be looked at as twin companies.

The neck thru Studio KM-7 is discontinued as far as I know. Not many were made. That should be communicated to you as a consumer, but the Studio is not on their website and has not been for a while. Other than the original run of a few they have not made any more AFAIK. Call Jason at DCGL as I bet he can give you more information.

As for not buying a Schecter product, that is your business. Consumers vote with their wallets and I do the same. But I really don't think Schecter jacked you around as much as it was a matter of not communicating clearly that product was DOA.


----------



## cardinal

Well Schecter is screwing around with my build. I've been trying to be patient but it's wearing thin. It supposedly was in paint as of February 1 and they said yesterday that they are just waiting for it to come out of paint. Nitro takes a while to gas out and whatever, but I didn't think that they use nitro. A two-part cured paint should not take anywhere near a month to paint gloss black.

It was supposed to be ready in November and now its late February and it's been getting painted gloss black for a month.


----------



## yan12

Cardinal, I feel your pain in the wait. Honestly, any guitar due in November is always on the chopping block of time with NAMM right around the corner...why companies promise guitar builds due in Nov-Jan is beyond me as I never see one get done then. Better to not have them rush it and get it out the door is my thought. Chewie has lots going on in the paint department, and although this is not any excuse for them, I think the wait will be worth it. Who did you order it through?
And if you did a Masterworks level guitar, it won't leave until it is perfect no matter what delivery time was quoted. If Tetsu had to jump in and help with NAMM guitars that could explain why it is taking longer. But dammit I feel the pain as I have been there before.


----------



## cardinal

yan12 said:


> Cardinal, I feel your pain in the wait. Honestly, any guitar due in November is always on the chopping block of time with NAMM right around the corner...why companies promise guitar builds due in Nov-Jan is beyond me as I never see one get done then. Better to not have them rush it and get it out the door is my thought. Chewie has lots going on in the paint department, and although this is not any excuse for them, I think the wait will be worth it. Who did you order it through?
> And if you did a Masterworks level guitar, it won't leave until it is perfect no matter what delivery time was quoted. If Tetsu had to jump in and help with NAMM guitars that could explain why it is taking longer. But dammit I feel the pain as I have been there before.



NAMM is predictable. Backlog in paint is something that should be obvious.

I understand delays happen, but I’m extremely frustrated. I have another build going by someone else where he explained that it was delayed because of an unexpected issue with paint and poor weather. Maybe that is what happened here, but no one at Schecter is telling me why this keeps slipping.


----------



## Zado

Wasnt forbidden to nitro paint things in California?


----------



## xwmucradiox

Zado said:


> Wasnt forbidden to nitro paint things in California?



California has very strict pollution regulations. Its not that you cant spray nitrocellulose, its that you need a very elaborate air filtering system to meet the requirements for air going back into the environment and the cost of that kind of system keeps small manufacturers or custom shops from spraying nitrocellulose.


----------



## cardinal

I seriously doubt that schecter sprayed my guitar with Nitro and has been waiting a month for it to gas out enough to buff. I assume they use a cured finish that would be done in half a day if they would kindly get around to finishing a guitar that was supposed to be completed in November and has been “in paint” since at least early Feb.

Sorry for derailing the ESP thread. I LOVE the looks of the USA M7FR.


----------



## jwoods986

JD27 said:


> Got a feeling there will be more come summer NAMM. Holy shit though these have gone up by about $500 since they last made them.



Looks like ESP/LTD just had a big price increase from yesterday to today ($100-200 for unchanged models). A couple examples I've noticed so far:
KH602 Purple Sparkle - $1099 to 1199
KH602 Black - $899 to 1099
Lynch Kami IV - $1199 to 1299
Hanneman JH600 - $999 to 1199


----------



## NosralTserrof

Has any one on here picked up a B-1005SE? I realize this is the guitar portion of the forum but I've found *nothing* online about these guys.


----------



## D-EJ915

feraledge said:


> View attachment 67337
> 
> Friggin rad


I bought one of those when they came out originally here in the US and sent it back. I really love firebirds and how they play but something about the Phoenix just didn't feel right which sucked because they look really cool.


----------



## NickB11

Ordered the purple satin Carpenter...too clean!


----------



## narad

This just started poppin up here in Tokyo. I dig the subtle straight line additions on the body:


----------



## xwmucradiox

Slight body mods are def cool. Peace sign inlays seem really 1995.


----------



## Spicypickles

That headstock is a sin on that body


----------



## devastone

yan12 said:


> DCGL still is an ESP candy store...lots more in stock than what is online. They have tons of custom shop ESP there and still get tons of prototypes. ESP/Schecter can almost be looked at as twin companies.



Last time I was down there, which was a few months ago, they have a ton of Schecter protos, but definitely seem more focused on Schecter than ESP now days. And yes, I know ESP and Schecter are branches of the same tree.


----------



## I Voyager

Spicypickles said:


> That headstock is a sin on that body


Sin ain't even the word


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just put the reverse pointy headstock on it uuuuugh.


----------



## gunch

Kind of looks like a RD if I punch myself in the head enough times and squint


----------



## Ikke

For those interested in Burly, Fender Scale, Teardrop Stocked, 7 string Horizons. 




















If only it were baritone...*sigh* Burl is not my thing but I could get past it. And D tuner is on the wrong side...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Those are some lovely Schecters.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

They look like they have STD's. My instincts say avoid at all costs.


----------



## Masoo2

god how I wish Edwards were more readily available in the US, I'd take even _half_ of the Edwards' lineup in place of everything we have for LTD


----------



## Hollowway

xwmucradiox said:


> Slight body mods are def cool. Peace sign inlays seem really 1995.



They’re not peace symbols, they’re Mercedes logos. Just throw that bad boy in your G- Wagon and go to the gig.


----------



## feraledge

Fine, the universe wins. I can legitimately get behind this one. Black burst over burl looks amazing when flooded with all kinds of vomit burst burls.


----------



## dirtool

Never care about burl, but cockstock 7+blank fretboard always a yes to me.


----------



## Solodini

More HIIIs, please.


----------



## Glades

feraledge said:


> View attachment 67529
> 
> Fine, the universe wins. I can legitimately get behind this one. Black burst over burl looks amazing when flooded with all kinds of vomit burst burls.



That's an amazing looking axe. Too bad they are not available in the free world.


----------



## Spicypickles

Keep the garbage burls. Not a fan of any of them. 

The only one I have a slight tolerance for is an older Ibanez S prestige.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

feraledge said:


> View attachment 67529
> 
> Fine, the universe wins. I can legitimately get behind this one. Black burst over burl looks amazing when flooded with all kinds of vomit burst burls.



I'd swap the control positions, but this is yummy


----------



## xwmucradiox

Hollowway said:


> They’re not peace symbols, they’re Mercedes logos. Just throw that bad boy in your G- Wagon and go to the gig.



When peace signs were fashionable in the 90s I would routinely see Mercedes emblems spray-painted on walls all over the place because people didn't really know the difference.


----------



## feraledge

Glades said:


> That's an amazing looking axe. Too bad they are not available in the free world.


Curious as to what you think Japan is. You can freely buy guitars from there, just takes a little more work.


----------



## gunshow86de

Nothing to do with NAMM 2019, but........ das a lot of flake!


----------



## feraledge

Party crackle?


----------



## dirtool

Ikke said:


> For those interested in Burly, Fender Scale, Teardrop Stocked, 7 string Horizons.


Btw, are those pickup routs a little too big and rough?I'm worry about wobbly pickups.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

dirtool said:


> Btw, are those pickup routs a little too big and rough?I'm worry about wobbly pickups.



As someone who nearly ruined a guitar trying to install an EMG 7H set, about time someone fixes that problem.


----------



## dirtool

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As someone who nearly ruined a guitar trying to install an EMG 7H set, about time someone fixes that problem.


Yea,swapping pickups with metal cover would solve the problem, but the stock nazgul set are innocent.


----------



## Solodini

gunshow86de said:


> Nothing to do with NAMM 2019, but........ das a lot of flake!




Oh my! I'm in love!


----------



## Ikke

dirtool said:


> Btw, are those pickup routs a little too big and rough?I'm worry about wobbly pickups.



No, I don't think so. It's just big enough so that you can fit covers if you so desire. My horizon custom has the same style and it's not wobbly at all. If fact they don't move at all. The sugizo custom does too.


----------



## Fenceclimber

Hey everyone, I just saw this 1000 series Eclipse on Thomann and it says it's MII. https://images.static-thomann.de/pics/bdb/431670/13550856_800.jpg

Does anyone else know anything about the 1000 series being shifted to Indonesia?


----------



## Mathemagician

Several lines have been moving there over time. I wouldn’t be surprised to see mostly $1k+ come out of WMI in the near future. Looks like the Indonesian plants have gotten their QC up enough that a lot of brands are shifting there as WMI’s capacity is reached.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Fenceclimber said:


> Hey everyone, I just saw this 1000 series Eclipse on Thomann and it says it's MII. https://images.static-thomann.de/pics/bdb/431670/13550856_800.jpg
> 
> Does anyone else know anything about the 1000 series being shifted to Indonesia?



The LTD Deluxe line (1000 series) has been shifting to Indonesia for nearly the last 6 to 8 months. 

Any MIK is likely new old stock. 



Mathemagician said:


> Several lines have been moving there over time. I wouldn’t be surprised to see mostly $1k+ come out of WMI in the near future. Looks like the Indonesian plants have gotten their QC up enough that a lot of brands are shifting there as WMI’s capacity is reached.



It has nothing to do with quality, it's about WMI shifting thier business model to meet the South Korean economy. 

They have to pay better wages and provide better benefits to retain staff now, which means that they need to make more per unit, which means that they're focusing on products with higher margins, such as OEM direct (no retailers) for smaller brands and boutique builders' import lines.


----------



## Two Panthers

2019 Stef B8
Just got it brand new


----------



## Two Panthers

Let me tell you guys, a lot of ibanez universe and 7620 had the effect on some of the more fluent guitarists or technically able, but remember when you grabbed the universe and was like , “where’s the 7th string? I see it, but the neck doesnt feel much different at all??” Type of deal if you will

With the carpenter, it feels like the universe of 8 strings and I NEVER felt that way about the, not even the 2228, arguably the ONE, the ibanez flagship that started it all, and everyone followed Copied and loved.

But i mean those are amazing 2228 for the money, back when they launched they were 2k, only 1.5kl ess than a ESP custom..... but let me tell you

With the right setup, right strings, right pickups, right rig, and right guitar , you can actually have a tone that is on par the M8M

most people would say no way, but i really beleive it

ITs like i have to remember not to use the 8th string when i transition to 7 string parts.....

It’s a really amazing neck, super thin U esp style, you know their custom shop by now, and i forgot the model the B8 is based on but anyway, its truly a piece....its thin and light , the only weight coming from the Fluence pickups

I love the details: the usb charger, the all around bindingof neck and stock, the curves of the ESP body style which help with the cutaways, and then to know they have the carbon graphite in the neck makes me feel more comfortable about setups

Anyone else see these around or have one? Particularly looking for the 2016 edition

THX


----------



## narad

Just wanted to give a heads-up that I came across this rare Kamikaze in great condition today:
https://www.mercari.com/jp/items/m2...BLSlzCv-8SCzQY_R40b3veh8-arSvywZMK958IZp6em7U
From time-to-time I see the usual brown/black one, but the blue/silver almost never comes up.

Of course, it's a pretty awful time to try to get guitars out of Japan (to the US especially).


----------



## cardinal

narad said:


> Just wanted to give a heads-up that I came across this rare Kamikaze in great condition today:
> https://www.mercari.com/jp/items/m2...BLSlzCv-8SCzQY_R40b3veh8-arSvywZMK958IZp6em7U
> From time-to-time I see the usual brown/black one, but the blue/silver almost never comes up.
> 
> Of course, it's a pretty awful time to try to get guitars out of Japan (to the US especially).



ishibashi seems to be saying they will export only to the UK right now. Not sure if anyone can successfully export anywhere else or if it's just Ishibashi having the trouble.

I want that darn Asuka Telecaster and probably can't get it out of Japan.


----------



## narad

cardinal said:


> ishibashi seems to be saying they will export only to the UK right now. Not sure if anyone can successfully export anywhere else or if it's just Ishibashi having the trouble.
> 
> I want that darn Asuka Telecaster and probably can't get it out of Japan.



Then they probably rely on EMS by default, which is backlogged for months for US shipments. UPS/Fedex/DHL seem to still operating on regular timetables JP->US but have jacked their pricing 3-4x. I have a guy interested in one of my guitars, and I'm currently trying to sort out if there's any way to ship it out to him without paying $900, so can let you know if I figure it out.

lol, I got a phone notification of the Asuka tele today. And I already got yelled at last night by my gf for touching like 8 different cans of UCC coffee to find one with Rei on it...I'm really getting hit with this eva marketing.


----------



## cardinal

narad said:


> Then they probably rely on EMS by default, which is backlogged for months for US shipments. UPS/Fedex/DHL seem to still operating on regular timetables JP->US but have jacked their pricing 3-4x. I have a guy interested in one of my guitars, and I'm currently trying to sort out if there's any way to ship it out to him without paying $900, so can let you know if I figure it out.
> 
> lol, I got a phone notification of the Asuka tele today. And I already got yelled at last night by my gf for touching like 8 different cans of UCC coffee to find one with Rei on it...I'm really getting hit with this eva marketing.



yeah that marketing... A 6-string has basically negative value to me as it takes up space that could be used for an 8-string. But... Asuka!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TL;DR: He loves it.


----------



## jwoods986

narad said:


> Just wanted to give a heads-up that I came across this rare Kamikaze in great condition today:
> https://www.mercari.com/jp/items/m2...BLSlzCv-8SCzQY_R40b3veh8-arSvywZMK958IZp6em7U
> From time-to-time I see the usual brown/black one, but the blue/silver almost never comes up.
> 
> Of course, it's a pretty awful time to try to get guitars out of Japan (to the US especially).



Damn, it's already gone, but that converts to $1877 USD, that was a good price!


----------

